# KOOL-AID HYDRAULICS WHATCHA NEED



## koolaid365

EVERY THING IN STCOK READY TO SHIP


----------



## 4_PLAY!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

WWW.KOOLAIDHYDRAULICS.COM


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## Jolleyrancher

lots of good stuff :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

u guys sell a steel 1;2 inch top port block?...


----------



## chato83

Damn lots of good things :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## truucha

*I'LL BE THERE TODAY TO TAKE SOME MORE DVD'S*


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

hey truucha how can i order those 2 new releases from you


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Mar 14 2007, 02:45 AM~7474642
> *I'LL BE THERE TODAY TO TAKE SOME MORE DVD'S
> *


kool i still need that price on the flyer inserts


----------



## fundimotorsports

Sum nice stuff.. :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

kool shit jd you douche


----------



## lakewood213

that caddy coupe from kool aid gets down! 2 hits , on the bumper :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

how much for 4 of those big slowdowns?


----------



## tddbrumfield

NICE SHOP, BRING UR HOPPERS AND LOWLOWS TO INDY SHOW


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ

looks good...


----------



## fesboogie

Fresh to Def!!!!


----------



## underageimp

can i get the red flavor :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## G-TIMES 559

R THOSE BLUE MBQ 4TON COILS??? IF SO HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 93705??? :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

were is the shop?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Mar 14 2007, 04:46 PM~7478435
> *R THOSE BLUE MBQ 4TON COILS??? IF SO HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 93705??? :biggrin:
> *


125 shipped


----------



## maniak2005

how about some 3.5 ton shipped 44017


----------



## BIGTONY

U get my pm


----------



## The Scientist

What I wanna know is how your getting away with using the registered name KOOL-AID!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Mar 14 2007, 08:04 PM~7479792
> *how about some 3.5 ton shipped 44017
> *


$115 shipped


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 14 2007, 08:08 PM~7479824
> *U get my pm
> *


nope


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 14 2007, 10:32 PM~7481152
> *$115 shipped
> *


yo give me a call tomorrow or tonight homie so we can talk


----------



## flaked85

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Psycho631

wuts up with those big ass slow downs, looks like you need two hands to turn that bitch :0 How much are they :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

not brought to u by jim jones KOOL AIDS REALLY BLOWN UP QUICK!!


----------



## Boy.HighClass

where is kool aid at?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Mar 14 2007, 10:52 PM~7481304
> *wuts up with those big ass slow downs, looks like you need two hands to turn that bitch :0  How much are they :biggrin:
> *


$130


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Mar 14 2007, 11:45 PM~7481627
> *where is kool aid at?
> *


santa fe springs


----------



## single_pump

is it just me r is the lowrider game back on the come up? i mean i see mire and more low lows roll through my hood almost every day.? but all in all kool aid is puttin it down on the pro curcuit and the street....


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

yeah its a great thing to see more family orientated shops to get to know the customers on a personal basis


----------



## ferns213

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## MAYHEM

:loco::loco::loco::loco::loco:::loco::loco::loco:


----------



## phx rider

> _Originally posted by The Scientist_@Mar 14 2007, 07:32 PM~7480027
> *What I wanna know is how your getting away with using the registered name KOOL-AID!!!
> *



:uh: who are you the police?.....


----------



## PUFFINALLDAY

Way To Go "Kool Aid! Nice To See You Have Everything Ready To Go!
:thumbsup: Good Luck On The Biz, Show The Busters What's Up! uffin:


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by The Scientist_@Mar 14 2007, 08:32 PM~7480027
> *What I wanna know is how your getting away with using the registered name KOOL-AID!!!
> *


Good Question.... :roflmao:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Mar 15 2007, 08:36 PM~7487028
> *Good Question....  :roflmao:
> *


who really gives a fuck are you the fuckin copyright police


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 15 2007, 08:39 PM~7487047
> *who really gives a fuck are you the fuckin copyright police
> *


Nah, but I promise, you don't wanna meet 'em.... :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

OHH OKAY :biggrin:


----------



## unforgiven50insp

Hey how much for those Adex dumps shipped to 52802? Do you have alot of those?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Mar 15 2007, 10:22 PM~7487998
> *Hey how much for those Adex dumps shipped to 52802?  Do you have alot of those?
> *


ENOUGH OF THEM IN STOCK SUPER DUTY $480 SHIPPED


----------



## ricndaregal

GOOD TO SEE KOOL-AID HYDRAULICS FINALLY GETTIN REAL RECOGNITION


----------



## The Scientist

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 15 2007, 09:39 PM~7487047
> *who really gives a fuck are you the fuckin copyright police
> *


You don't want to meet them for real! I have a few friends from who got fined and FEDS took everything they owned for using a big company's registered trademark. A company really will try to press charges if they don't like how you are marketing their name ! I wish you the best b/c I know it hard it is to make a Hydro shop work. If you plan on being in business for a while and creating a PUBLIC name for yourself, consider a name change or even a different letter in the name :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by The Scientist_@Mar 16 2007, 09:40 AM~7490016
> *You don't want to meet them for real!  I have a few friends from who got fined and FEDS took everything they owned for using a big company's registered trademark.  A company really will try to press charges if they don't like how you are marketing their name !  I wish you the best  b/c I know it hard it is to make a Hydro shop work.  If you plan on being in business for a while and creating a PUBLIC name for yourself, consider a name change or even a different letter in the name :thumbsup:
> *


thanks for the info im gonna talk to kool-aid in a bit


----------



## 93 shoWmaster

change the name to khool-aid and you'll be alright lol


----------



## kandypaint

wassup homie...nice shit you got...how much for a #9 Marz. (Gladius) shipped to 31907


----------



## G2G_Al

When you coming out to Pomona again... 

Gangs to Grace Cruisenight & Hop


----------



## dh68

How much for a basic chrome set-up. I need 2 pumps and everything else except batteries. Shipped to Milw WI 53215. Thanks.


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by 93 shoWmaster_@Mar 17 2007, 05:45 PM~7497889
> *change the name to khool-aid and you'll be alright lol
> *


At least change the letter font...


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty

Dont risk it bro CHANGE THE NAME some other hater can put you on blast just to see fall in business  .Also is it just me or why alot of boxes in pictures say CCE HYDRAULICS and also on the stickers that say Kool aid hydraulics the lettering that says hydraulics in the same as CCE


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutty_@Mar 18 2007, 11:01 AM~7500627
> *Dont risk it bro CHANGE THE NAME some other hater can put you on blast just to see fall in business  .Also is it just me or why alot of boxes in pictures say CCE HYDRAULICS and also on the stickers that say Kool aid hydraulics the lettering that says hydraulics in the same as CCE
> *


LOL. I was gonna let someone else point that out....


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Mar 18 2007, 09:15 PM~7503399
> *LOL. I was gonna let someone else point that out....
> *


 :0 hno:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutty_@Mar 18 2007, 01:01 PM~7500627
> *Dont risk it bro CHANGE THE NAME some other hater can put you on blast just to see fall in business  .Also is it just me or why alot of boxes in pictures say CCE HYDRAULICS and also on the stickers that say Kool aid hydraulics the lettering that says hydraulics in the same as CCE
> *



Because all that hydraulic equipment is mad at the same machine shop. and it all comes from CCE.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

GOOD POINT


----------



## LoudGuitars

you guys gotta get part right for Kool-Aid guy OOOOO YYYYEEEEAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 










like i said earlier Nice


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## LoudGuitars

> _Originally posted by LoudGuitars_@Mar 19 2007, 01:04 PM~7506424
> *you guys gotta get part right for Kool-Aid guy OOOOO YYYYEEEEAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like i said earlier Nice
> *


it`ll be a hot logo for the pumps


----------



## riding247

I love koolaid


----------



## G-TIMES 559

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 14 2007, 06:03 PM~7479777
> *125 shipped
> *


SO THEY ARE MBQ COILS???

ALSO WHAT SIZE ARE THE PLAIN SILVER ONEZ & PRICE AS WELL AS THE RED ONEZ & BLACK ONEZ??? :biggrin:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

so this is cce? :dunno:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

cce motors


----------



## scr8pin

How about a 6 hole switch plate shipped to 47170 :biggrin:


----------



## riding247

KOOLAID HYDRAULICS
YOUR ONE STOP BACK BUMPER SHOP
(323)864-5050


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

5 ton coils getting shipped out today


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

A+++ got my stuff today good people i will get at you later


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Mar 22 2007, 03:31 PM~7530149
> *A+++ got my stuff today good people i will get at you later
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth

How much 4 sum upper and lower trailing arms and shocks everything chrome shipped to pasadena tx 77502


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Need a 9in rearend for a 64.......chrome send pm


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

HOW MUCH FOR THE 5 TON COILS AND 3.5 COILS ??? FULL STACKS AND WHAT COLOR DO THEY COME IN ..???


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Mar 22 2007, 09:46 PM~7533779
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE 5 TON COILS AND 3.5 COILS ??? FULL STACKS AND WHAT COLOR DO THEY COME IN ..???
> *


$150 for the 5's and 100 for the 3 1/2 any color you want for a little more


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Mar 22 2007, 07:33 PM~7532468
> *How much 4 sum upper and lower trailing arms and shocks everything chrome shipped to pasadena tx 77502
> *


$500 shipped


----------



## Bounsir

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOP SHOP

HOP SHOP GOT THIS CAR TO WORK !!!! NOT KOOL AID OR BUZZ !!!


----------



## HOP SHOP

KOOL AID DIDNT DO THIS !!! HOP SHOP DID !! MIKIE AND BIRD ... BIRD DID MOST OF THE WORK .. BUT HE KNOWS WATS UP ... HE'S MY LIL BRO ... SO WAT DO U THINK ???!!!! OOOHHHWWWEEEE


























































[/quote]


----------



## HOP SHOP

> _Originally posted by lakewood213_@Mar 14 2007, 08:22 AM~7475880
> *that caddy coupe from kool aid gets down! 2 hits , on the bumper :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THATS HOP SHOP'S CADDY !!! NOT KOOL AID !!! AND THAT SHIT STILL HAS REDS BLOCKS IN IT !!! IT NEVER HAD NO KOOL AID SHIT IN IT !!!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## dreday

:0 I ain't sayin nothing...

BTW, props on the Lac


----------



## 79cadi

What the fuck!!! 

first of all where is HOPSHOP!!

bumming off of everyone else's shop?

koolaid let you work at his shop and you turned around and fuck your self!!

Now you want to talk SHIT!! and you aint got shit and will never have shit. 

thats why hop shop is shit and won't never be shit

what you should have done was learned form someone who had something(KOOLAID) and maybe you would have had a shop again but let it be known that

koolaid brought hop SHIT in under his roof and hop SHIT and his brother back stab koolaid and know they want to talk shit...............

you stole from koolaid........and that is the only reason why your ass was able to move (EXCUSE ME THATS WHY YOU GOT PUT OUT)!!!!!

HOPSHIT is full of shit!!!!!
and needs to shut the fuck up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hydryan

how much for some red 3 1/2 tons and some red Kool-Aid stickers, shipped ti 33559. probably order on fiday??


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Mar 26 2007, 10:47 PM~7558557
> *how much for some red 3 1/2 tons and some red Kool-Aid stickers, shipped ti 33559. probably order on fiday??
> *


$115 shipped w/free stickers


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 79cadi_@Mar 26 2007, 10:28 PM~7558368
> *What the fuck!!!
> 
> first of all where is HOPSHOP!!
> 
> bumming off of everyone else's shop?
> 
> koolaid let you work at his shop and you turned around and fuck your self!!
> 
> Now you want to talk SHIT!! and you aint got shit and will never have shit.
> 
> thats why hop shop is shit and won't never be shit
> 
> what you should have done was learned form someone who had something(KOOLAID) and maybe you would have had a shop again but let it be known that
> 
> koolaid brought hop SHIT in under his roof and hop SHIT and his brother back stab koolaid and know they want to talk shit...............
> 
> you stole from koolaid........and that is the only reason why your ass was able to move (EXCUSE ME THATS WHY YOU GOT PUT OUT)!!!!!
> 
> HOPSHIT is full of shit!!!!!
> and needs to shut the fuck up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


OOOOoooowww snap.....that hurts


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 27 2007, 12:56 AM~7559500
> *OOOOoooowww snap.....that hurts
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HOP SHOP

> _Originally posted by 79cadi_@Mar 26 2007, 08:28 PM~7558368
> *SOUNDS LIKE YOU KNOW SO MUCH. THIS SOUNDS LIKE ITS EVEN HATER AID.
> 
> FOR ONE IF YOU KNOW SO MUCH, HOW MUCH WAS MY WEEKLY SALARY ??
> 
> SECOND QUESTION, WHAT DID I "STEAL" ??
> 
> HOW YOU GONNA PUT ME ON BLAST AND YOU DONT EVEN KNOW ME ?? BUT IF THIS IS HATER AID AND YOU WANNA AIR OUT MY BUSINESS, WHY DONT YOU PUT WAT REALLY HAPPENED ??
> 
> UNTIL THEN, YOU SHOULDNT BE POSTING UP SHIT !!
> 
> GET THE STORY STRAIGHT, CUZ THAT SHIT AINT KOOL !!!
> 
> OH YEA BY THE WAY, EVERYTIME I SEE HATER AID IM GONNA BREAK HIM OFF WITH EVERYTHING I GOT !!! OOOOHHHHWWWEEEE
> 
> THE MALIBU ALREADY SERVED HATER AID, SO GO AHEAD AND TAKE YOUR CAR TO ANOTHER SHOP SO YOU CAN TRY TO BEAT ME !!! YEA THATS RIGHT HOP SHIT CUZ WE ARE THE SHIT IN SPANISH WE ARE THE CACA !!!! I'D RATHER BE THE SHIT THAN LOOK LIKE SHIT !!! BBIITTCCHHH SINCE YOU KNOW SO MUCH HATER AID  :0*


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Mar 27 2007, 12:49 PM~7561983
> *SOUNDS LIKE YOU KNOW SO MUCH. THIS SOUNDS LIKE ITS EVEN HATER AID.
> 
> FOR ONE IF YOU KNOW SO MUCH, HOW MUCH WAS MY WEEKLY SALARY ??
> 
> SECOND QUESTION, WHAT DID I "STEAL" ??
> 
> HOW YOU GONNA PUT ME ON BLAST AND YOU DONT EVEN KNOW ME ?? BUT IF THIS IS HATER AID AND YOU WANNA AIR OUT MY BUSINESS, WHY DONT YOU PUT WAT REALLY HAPPENED ??
> 
> UNTIL THEN, YOU SHOULDNT BE POSTING UP SHIT !!
> 
> GET THE STORY STRAIGHT, CUZ THAT SHIT AINT KOOL !!!
> 
> OH YEA BY THE WAY, EVERYTIME I SEE HATER AID IM GONNA BREAK HIM OFF WITH EVERYTHING I GOT !!! OOOOHHHHWWWEEEE
> 
> THE MALIBU ALREADY SERVED HATER AID, SO GO AHEAD AND TAKE YOUR CAR TO ANOTHER SHOP SO YOU CAN TRY TO BEAT ME !!! YEA THATS RIGHT HOP SHIT CUZ WE ARE THE SHIT IN SPANISH WE ARE THE CACA !!!! I'D RATHER BE THE SHIT THAN LOOK LIKE SHIT !!! BBIITTCCHHH SINCE YOU KNOW SO MUCH HATER AID    :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## HOP SHOP

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Mar 26 2007, 06:10 PM~7557054
> *:0  I ain't sayin nothing...
> 
> BTW, props on the Lac
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 26 2007, 10:48 PM~7558570
> *$115 shipped w/free stickers
> *


hey get at me homie


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ME IM JUST HERE SELLING PARTS ,I DONT GET INVOLVED IN ANYONES DIRTY LAUNDRY ,EVERYONES BEEN KOOL WITH ME SO I DO THE SAME


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

wth is up with all the hating..lol :dunno: anyways whats up man you got any baby blue or royal blue 5 tons and 3-1/2 tons let me know whats up...


----------



## OneStopCustoms

dayum, new shop with these problems already... f-cken eh... just like the canadians say... :biggrin: 

I Say its RON fault @ Black Magic hahaha


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 79cadi_@Mar 27 2007, 12:28 AM~7558368
> *FUCKIN OWNED*


----------



## impala64lowrider

how much for one pair of 8" and one pair of 12" chrome competition cylinders with 3 o-rings. outside diameter 1 1/2" shipped to germany trough usps???

i'll prefer airmail:
http://pe.usps.gov/text/imm/immicl/immicleg_018.html


----------



## KAKALAK

Arent you worried about using kool-aid's name, I mean they will sue you if they find out. Do you remember that car club named "USO"
they had to change it because some military org. already had that name. Mad props on your work and your shit looks good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Mar 15 2007, 10:17 PM~7487404
> *Nah, but I promise, you don't wanna meet 'em....  :0
> *





:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



Your damn right they are like the IRS, they will tear you a new asshole!! :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Mar 27 2007, 03:02 PM~7563044
> *dayum, new shop with these problems already... f-cken eh... just like the canadians say...  :biggrin:
> 
> I Say its RON fault @ Black Magic hahaha
> *


Fuck you Nacho..Hahaha..I'm staying out of this. They all my homies :biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365

Enough said


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 27 2007, 02:35 PM~7563357
> *Fuck you Nacho..Hahaha..I'm staying out of this. They all my homies :biggrin:
> *



that's what all white people say hahahaha


----------



## hydryan

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 27 2007, 12:48 AM~7558570
> *$115 shipped w/free stickers
> *


phone #??


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

:uh: :yes: LOOK DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1

whats up homies coming out :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Mar 28 2007, 03:56 PM~7571040
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats up homies coming out  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

It looks like it will be bangin!!


----------



## koolaid365

Koolaid got those 5 ton coils
number 9, 11, and soon 13 gears
we also have plenty of hopper motors and lay and play motors
We stock all size coils, hoses and blocks -alum & steel

call us (323)864-5050


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty

Do you also carry different color oil :biggrin:


----------



## fo-sho sixfo

whats the price on a set of 4 tons to 28584 and who are they made by?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 26 2007, 11:48 PM~7558570
> *$115 shipped w/free stickers
> *





Uh yeah, I dont need the springs but I'll take the free stickers!! :biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Apr 1 2007, 08:21 PM~7599063
> *Koolaid got those 5 ton coils
> number 9, 11, and soon 13 gears
> we also have plenty of hopper motors and lay and play motors
> We stock all size coils, hoses and blocks -alum & steel
> 
> call us (323)864-5050
> *


----------



## koolaid365

Koolaid got those 5 ton coils
number 9, 11, and soon 13 gears
we also have plenty of hopper motors and lay and play motors
We stock all size coils, hoses and blocks -alum & steel

call us (323)864-5050


----------



## koolaid365

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Apr 2 2007, 10:48 AM~7602273
> *Koolaid got those 5 ton coils
> number 9, 11, and soon 13 gears
> we also have plenty of hopper motors and lay and play motors
> We stock all size coils, hoses and blocks -alum & steel
> 
> call us (323)864-5050
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365

out </span>:cheesy: </span>


----------



## capriceman75

ttt


----------



## dropordie

do you have wholesale dealer accounts? get at me man!


----------



## BIG D

What size are the chrome coils?


----------



## espinoza surfaces

what up from the chi-town. do you have adex super duty dumps? and how much?
also wondering what that caddie has for springs? i'm finishing a 66' and have 3 1/4 ton in right now.


----------



## koolaid365

super adex 450.00 3 1/2 ton


----------



## koolaid365

04/14/07 KOOLAIDS OPEN ALL DAY got those gears and motors until i run out see every body at the San Bernardino show 04/15/07 good luck to all the LOWRIDERS in the show and also a prayer out to TRUUCHA BROTHER will miss him.  323 864-5050


----------



## koolaid365

hi koolaid


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

hey people koolaid has the lowest prices by far ....so hit him up w/all your hydraulic needs


----------



## Crazy Cutty

3/8 y-block
two chrome motors 
2 polished blocks

price?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 24 2007, 09:16 PM~7766787
> *hey people koolaid has the lowest prices by far ....so hit him up w/all your hydraulic needs
> *


hands down i think they need a car in the mid-west :biggrin:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA+Apr 24 2007, 11:16 PM~7766787-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey people koolaid has the lowest prices by far ....so hit him up w/all your hydraulic needs
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D_LUXURIOUS_@Apr 25 2007, 12:57 PM~7770019
> *hands down i think they need a car in the mid-west  :biggrin:
> *



AND IN CANADA!! :biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365

hi


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

kool-laid ?


----------



## KAKALAK

Kool-Aid sells hydro's, Tile, and builds lowriders........The Feds ain't going to know when to kick the door in!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

Real talk I had this dream I was driving and stoped at a party there 

and in the show room or office they had these bad ass arms modified like I never saw before

Hope I see you guys at the shows to tell you about it :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by BIG D_@Apr 7 2007, 07:07 AM~7636669
> *What size are the chrome coils?
> *


any size you need


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@Apr 14 2007, 04:56 AM~7688510
> *what up from the chi-town.  do you have adex super duty dumps? and how much?
> also wondering what that caddie has for springs? i'm finishing a 66' and have 3 1/4 ton in right now.
> *


adex $450 4 1/2


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Apr 24 2007, 10:43 PM~7767426
> *3/8 y-block
> two chrome motors
> 2 polished blocks
> 
> price?
> *


$35
$100
$100


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ttt


----------



## Guest

Pls pm me address for your shop.


----------



## chevy_boy

x2 :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

x2 :biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365

still here not going to quit no matter what happen KOOLAID


----------



## lowlow24

Price check on some 8" chrome cylinders shipped to 95687??


----------



## BIGG-USO

CAN YOU PM ME A PRICE ON YOUR BASIC SETUP WITH 14 INCH FOR THE REAR


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@May 10 2007, 01:44 AM~7873074
> *Price check on some 8" chrome cylinders shipped to 95687??
> *


$100 shipped


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by BIGG-USO_@May 10 2007, 10:13 PM~7879960
> *CAN YOU PM ME A PRICE ON YOUR BASIC SETUP WITH 14 INCH FOR THE REAR
> *


$1400 w/coils and everthing else (but batterys and cables) :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

i'm in los angeles whats ur address? PM ME :biggrin:


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 11 2007, 09:45 AM~7882525
> *$1400 w/coils and everthing else (but batterys and cables) :biggrin:
> *


Got-damn! Thats a lil pricey for a basic kit ain't it????


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by dreday_@May 11 2007, 03:39 PM~7884476
> *Got-damn! Thats a lil pricey for a basic kit ain't it????
> *


2 all chrome pumps 
#9's 
2-4 1/2ton coils
2-precuts
2-8" cylinders
2-12's or 14's
powerballs
coil over cups
6-noids
6 switches
switch cord
reg-cups and donuts
hoses and fittings


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by dreday_@May 11 2007, 02:39 PM~7884476
> *Got-damn! Thats a lil pricey for a basic kit ain't it????
> *


Dreday has some nice prices
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 11 2007, 04:00 PM~7884579
> *2 all chrome pumps
> #9's
> 2-4 1/2ton coils
> 2-precuts
> 2-8" cylinders
> 2-12's or 14's
> powerballs
> coil over cups
> 6-noids
> 6 switches
> switch cord
> reg-cups and donuts
> hoses and fittings
> *


Damn. I do the same kit w/ 8 switches for $1150. I know the Kool-Aid logo isn't worth $250! :nono:


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by 86bumperbasher_@May 11 2007, 04:10 PM~7884649
> *Dreday has some nice prices
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by dreday_@May 11 2007, 08:26 PM~7885971
> *Damn. I do the same kit w/ 8 switches for $1150. I know the Kool-Aid logo isn't worth $250! :nono:
> *


coils and power balls for $1150 no fuckin way must be some bullshit junk


----------



## 2low2rl

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 13 2007, 11:13 PM~7473217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


isnt kool-aid already a registered trade mark.


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 12 2007, 12:54 AM~7887580
> *coils and power balls for $1150 no fuckin way must be some bullshit junk
> *


All REDS homie. No bullshit, just not tryin to make a killin or get rich off of one fuckin sale. I much rather help homies out & them buy from me again, than try to empty their pockets on one deal. I guess its not what you know, its who you know. Scott takes care of me & I pass it along to my homies without a mark-up that has them selling kidneys. You guy's mark-up is ridiculous. I guess thats the only cash ya'll got coming in & ya'll tryin to make the most on it as you can. I thought shit was supposed to be cheaper in Cali. Its all good though. You guys can do what you like...

Also, I'm not turning this into a thread-jack w/ price wars. The people who buy from me know I do them right. I have yet to see one mutha fucker come on here & say they bought from you & loved (or even liked) the product....


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@May 12 2007, 01:47 AM~7887706
> *isnt kool-aid already a registered trade mark.
> *


We've told him this a 1,000,000,000,000x's already... :uh:


----------



## KADILAKIN

> _Originally posted by dreday_@May 11 2007, 02:39 PM~7884476
> *Got-damn! Thats a lil pricey for a basic kit ain't it????
> *




not really I paid 1200 for CCE street setup and it didnt come with some of the stuff listed here


----------



## KADILAKIN

> _Originally posted by dreday_@May 12 2007, 05:08 AM~7888050
> *All REDS homie. No bullshit, just not tryin to make a killin or get rich off of one fuckin sale. I much rather help homies out & them buy from me again, than try to empty their pockets on one deal. I guess its not what you know, its who you know. Scott takes care of me & I pass it along to my homies without a mark-up that has them selling kidneys. You guy's mark-up is ridiculous. I guess thats the only cash ya'll got coming in & ya'll tryin to make the most on it as you can. I thought shit was supposed to be cheaper in Cali. Its all good though. You guys can do what you like...
> 
> Also, I'm not turning this into a thread-jack w/ price wars. The people who buy from me know I do them right. I have yet to see one mutha fucker come on here & say they bought from you & loved (or even liked) the product....
> *




thats what I like to here, pm me homie so I can get you as a buddy and holla at you when I need the hook up!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

you have no clue about me or koolaid homie ........ill give you a little info im in charge of sales and markiting for zenith wire wheel fool i got money ..and koolaid ownes a corruior service so were not broke niccas fool come down to L.A. ill give you some lessons also cost on the stuff reds give you is still not there bottom dollar they have mark ups as well


----------



## KADILAKIN

I think he was just saying that his mark up wasn't as high as other peoples/shops.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by dreday_@May 12 2007, 06:08 AM~7888050
> *All REDS homie. No bullshit, just not tryin to make a killin or get rich off of one fuckin sale. I much rather help homies out & them buy from me again, than try to empty their pockets on one deal. I guess its not what you know, its who you know. Scott takes care of me & I pass it along to my homies without a mark-up that has them selling kidneys. You guy's mark-up is ridiculous. I guess thats the only cash ya'll got coming in & ya'll tryin to make the most on it as you can. I thought shit was supposed to be cheaper in Cali. Its all good though. You guys can do what you like...
> 
> Also, I'm not turning this into a thread-jack w/ price wars. The people who buy from me know I do them right. I have yet to see one mutha fucker come on here & say they bought from you & loved (or even liked) the product....
> *


we'll will call you bluff then get me the setup i posted then i want to see pics of everthing i described and ill pass the sale to you  but i doubt you can do it for 1150 w/power balls 4 1/2 coils pre cut coils all chrome setup w/12's reverse cups and donuts ..............i gotta see this


----------



## KADILAKIN

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 12 2007, 09:52 AM~7888870
> *we'll will call you bluff then get me the setup i posted then i want to see pics of everthing i described and ill pass the sale to you  but i doubt you can do it for 1150 w/power balls 4 1/2 coils pre cut coils all chrome setup w/12's reverse cups and donuts ..............i gotta see this
> *




send me one while your at it :biggrin:


----------



## 87luxurysport

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 12 2007, 10:44 AM~7888831
> *you have no clue about me or koolaid homie ........ill give you a little info im in charge of sales and markiting for zenith wire wheel fool i got  money ..and koolaid ownes a corruior service so were not broke niccas fool come down to L.A.  ill give you some lessons also cost on the stuff reds give you is still not there bottom dollar they have mark ups as well*


no shit... :twak:


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by modowned.com_@May 12 2007, 10:48 AM~7888849
> *I think he was just saying that his mark up wasn't as high as other peoples/shops.
> *


exactly


----------



## REALTALK

ALL I CAN SAY IS THAT I HAVE CALLED AROUND TO NUMEROUS SHOPS AND HAVE ASKED FOR PRICES FROM OTHER CATS ON HERE.I ASKED FOR THE EXACT SAME SETUP WITH COILS, POWERBALLS, ETC. ETC. 

DREDAY BY FAR HAS THE BEST DEAL DEALS, SHIT MIGHT AS WELL SAY HE'S THE PEOPLES HYDRO MAN  

WHEN IT COMES TO JUICE, DRE IS THE MAN TO GET IT FROM :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@May 13 2007, 07:41 AM~7892795
> *ALL I CAN SAY IS THAT I HAVE CALLED AROUND TO NUMEROUS SHOPS AND  HAVE ASKED FOR PRICES FROM OTHER CATS ON HERE.I ASKED FOR THE EXACT SAME SETUP WITH COILS, POWERBALLS, ETC. ETC.
> 
> DREDAY BY FAR HAS THE BEST DEAL DEALS, SHIT MIGHT AS WELL SAY HE'S THE PEOPLES HYDRO MAN
> 
> WHEN IT COMES TO JUICE, DRE IS THE MAN TO GET IT FROM :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup:
This is Kool-AIDS thread so I'm not gonna jack it. Everyone knows how to get ahold of me


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by dreday_@May 13 2007, 09:58 AM~7892836
> *:thumbsup:
> This is Kool-AIDS thread so I'm not gonna jack it. Everyone knows how to get ahold of me
> *


  SORRY BOUT DAT KOOL-AID


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by dreday_@May 13 2007, 07:58 AM~7892836
> *:thumbsup:
> This is Kool-AIDS thread so I'm not gonna jack it. Everyone knows how to get ahold of me
> *


again were is the setup at i need it you said you got it for that price lets do it $1150 for a complete setup w/coils powerballs and coil over cups & donuts 8's and 14's lets go quit avoiding the ?? hurry up


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 13 2007, 10:02 AM~7893194
> *again were is the setup at i need it you said you got it for that price lets do it $1150 for a complete setup w/coils powerballs and coil over cups & donuts 8's and 14's lets go quit avoiding the ?? hurry up
> *


Soon as I see the _fedia_, its all yours homeboy...  

BTW, this quote is jibberish & makes no fuckin sense & quit PM'ing me unless your sending some funds...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by dreday_@May 13 2007, 06:23 PM~7895493
> *Soon as I see the fedia, its all yours homeboy...
> 
> BTW, this quote is jibberish & makes no fuckin sense & quit PM'ing me unless your sending some funds...
> *


little home show some proof you got the goods .im no youngster i like to see that you even have hydraulic parts ,as far as money look at my cars im never broke


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 13 2007, 08:24 PM~7896130
> *little home show some proof you got the goods .im no youngster i like to see that you even have hydraulic parts ,as far as money look at my cars im never broke
> *


So you want me to pull the parts for a kit & post a pic? LOL. You're stupid as fuck if you think I'm gonna waste my time to prove that I have "hydraulic parts". I barely have time to get on here anymore. We do more than just hydraulics. Step ya'lls game up & fuck off....

but, on a good note- thanks for the 3 more sales you just brought me for these past couple posts.  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by dreday_@May 13 2007, 05:23 PM~7895493
> *Soon as I see the fedia, its all yours homeboy...
> 
> BTW, this quote is jibberish & makes no fuckin sense & quit PM'ing me unless your sending some funds...
> *


RELAX FOOL YOU IN FUCKIN ALERBAMA MY BOY GOT THE PLUG ON HYDRO PARTS AND WHEELS YOU DONT LIKE HIS PRICE POST YOUR OWN THREAD WITH YOUR PRICES THEN AND QUIT CRYING.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by dreday_@May 13 2007, 08:53 PM~7896341
> *So you want me to pull the parts for a kit & post a pic? LOL. You're stupid as fuck if you think I'm gonna waste my time to prove that I have "hydraulic parts". I barely have time to get on here anymore. We do more than just hydraulics. Step ya'lls game up & fuck off....
> 
> but, on a good note- thanks for the 3 more sales you just brought me for these past couple posts.    :biggrin:
> *


im stupid ..your the inbread bitch ....come to l.a. ill teach you a lesson or to as for the 3 sales you got you make dollers im make grands so step yur game up BITCH ..do you even have a car


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 13 2007, 10:43 PM~7897238
> *im stupid ..your the inbread bitch ....come to l.a. ill teach you a lesson or to as for the 3 sales you got you make dollers im make grands so step yur game up BITCH ..do you even have a car
> *


"your" is "you're", "to" is "two", "make" should be "making", and "yur" is "your".... so that pretty much supports my statement that you're fuckin stupid.

I can see how you make grands w/ those prices! I make grands too, just not tryin to make it off one sale. LoL. I'm done arguing w/ you about these lame ass products & prices.


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

i got Red's cuz i know them guys down there


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by dreday_@May 14 2007, 04:45 AM~7898315
> *"your" is "you're", "to" is "two", "make" should be "making", and "yur" is "your".... so that pretty much supports my statement that you're fuckin stupid.
> 
> I can see how you make grands w/ those prices! I make grands too, just not tryin to make it off one sale. LoL. I'm done arguing w/ you about these lame ass products & prices.
> *


first build a car ,second stop selling drop shipped products (you know you dont have in stock) you know for someone who claims to not be on LIL you sure have been on here quit a bit to go back and forth w/me third my mis spelling might have something to do with the fack i have a broken foot and 4th shut the fuck up ill see you whe you come to L.A. ill show you what a real lowrider looks like


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 14 2007, 10:25 AM~7898820
> *first build a car ,second stop selling drop shipped products (you know you dont have in stock) you know for someone who claims to not be on LIL you sure have been  on here quit a bit to go back and forth w/me third my mis spelling might have something to do with the fack i have a broken foot and 4th shut the fuck up ill see you whe you come to L.A. ill show you what a real lowrider looks like
> *


 :uh: come on bro, chill out :uh: your gonna ruin your thread and your rep for that matter. 

Dreday has a good rep on here and he most def has the best prices on here. Sorry homie but those are the facts  Match or beat his prices :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

okay so were's his thread at for selling parts i dont see any pics .if alls he is doing is hooking up people at cost so he can just say he hooked yall up thats his buisness but thats not considered buisness my boy is really close friend w/the new owners of reds so today i will call his bluff i get yall some reds prices .and as far as my rep look at my zenith threads i allways keep my word and 100% satisfied customers ...................so if you dont want koolaid parts then stay out of here go to your boys thread


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 14 2007, 10:40 AM~7898885
> *okay so were's his thread at for selling parts i dont see any pics .if alls he is doing is hooking up people at cost so he can just say he hooked yall up thats his buisness but thats not considered buisness my boy is really close friend w/the new owners of reds so today i will call his bluff i get yall some reds prices .and as far as my rep look at my zenith threads i allways keep my word and 100% satisfied customers ...................so if you dont want koolaid parts then stay out of here go to your boys thread
> *



:uh: DAMN NOBODY EVER SAID ANYTHING ABOUT WANTING KOOL-AID PARTS :uh: YOUR THE ONE THAT SAID THAT :uh: JUST GO AHEAD AND GET THE PRICES AND POST THEM


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@May 14 2007, 08:46 AM~7898924
> *:uh:  DAMN NOBODY EVER SAID ANYTHING ABOUT WANTING KOOL-AID PARTS :uh: YOUR THE ONE THAT SAID THAT :uh: JUST GO AHEAD AND GET THE PRICES AND POST  THEM
> *


 :uh: 
KOOL-AID HYDRAULICS WHATCHA NEED 123» 10 
KOOL-AID HYDRAULICS EVERYTHING IN STOCK


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 14 2007, 08:25 AM~7898820
> *stop selling drop shipped products (you know you dont have in stock)
> *


Yeah, if I sell something I don't have in stock, then yeah, I have it drop shipped. I don't believe anyone gives a fuck as long as they get it at a good price & in a timely matter. I know I don't. Thats petty shit...
As far as my thread goes, I don't have one or need one. People come to me. Guess people just weren't coming to ya'll huh.
I just like coming in here to see what more stupid shit you've wrote.
Last, no, I don't sell shit at cost. That'd be a waste of my time. I'm not gonna discuss my "cost" out in the open... :twak:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by dreday_@May 14 2007, 01:25 PM~7899886
> *Yeah, if I sell something I don't have in stock, then yeah, I have it drop shipped. I don't believe anyone gives a fuck as long as they get it at a good price & in a timely matter. I know I don't. Thats petty shit...
> As far as my thread goes, I don't have one or need one. People come to me. Guess people just weren't coming to ya'll huh.
> I just like coming in here to see what more stupid shit you've wrote.
> Last, no, I don't sell shit at cost. That'd be a waste of my time. I'm not gonna discuss my "cost" out in the open... :twak:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## KAKALAK

:machinegun: :machinegun: at price wars



















































:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by dreday_@May 14 2007, 11:25 AM~7899886
> *Yeah, if I sell something I don't have in stock, then yeah, I have it drop shipped. I don't believe anyone gives a fuck as long as they get it at a good price & in a timely matter. I know I don't. Thats petty shit...
> As far as my thread goes, I don't have one or need one. People come to me. Guess people just weren't coming to ya'll huh.
> I just like coming in here to see what more stupid shit you've wrote.
> Last, no, I don't sell shit at cost. That'd be a waste of my time. I'm not gonna discuss my "cost" out in the open... :twak:
> *


honestly you have a big fuckin mouth i cant wait till you come to L.A. ...so like your boys screen name pull up or shut up


----------



## MAYHEM

WAHAHAHAHA


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 14 2007, 02:51 PM~7900427
> *honestly you have a big fuckin mouth i cant wait till you come to L.A. ...so like your boys screen name pull up or  shut up
> *


 :uh: PLEASE KEEP MY NAME OUTTA THIS  

THIS HAS NOTHING 2 DO WITH ME


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@May 14 2007, 02:02 PM~7900948
> *:uh:  PLEASE KEEP MY NAME OUTTA THIS
> 
> THIS HAS NOTHING 2 DO WITH ME
> *


shit it does you both came on here putting your pennys in


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mfzqy41E6U
KOOL-AID HYDRAULICS 2 LICKS :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ttt


----------



## 87luxurysport

damn miky got that car doing inches!!!! :worship:


----------



## HOP SHOP

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@May 14 2007, 06:48 PM~7904114
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mfzqy41E6U
> KOOL-AID HYDRAULICS 2 LICKS  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: that's my shit i did that ask j.d.HOP SHOP fool


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@May 16 2007, 03:57 AM~7913761
> *:nono:  :nono: that's my shit i did that ask j.d.HOP SHOP fool
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

who's ever that is its tight, just thought yall should see the vid :biggrin: 

that have kool-aid in it? i see it has the stickers on it, just curious

homie from my way is hillarious lol :roflmao: :roflmao: hes in every damn video


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@May 16 2007, 09:45 AM~7914406
> *who's ever that is its tight, just thought yall should see the vid :biggrin:
> 
> that have kool-aid in it? i see it has the stickers on it, just curious
> 
> homie from my way is hillarious lol :roflmao:  :roflmao: hes in every damn video
> *


 :0 :0 so he's doing his thang then huh :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

hey kool aid whats the deals you have on 
slow downs"faucet style"


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@May 16 2007, 08:51 AM~7914843
> *hey kool aid whats the deals you have on
> slow downs"faucet style"
> *


$145


----------



## cartier01

how much for some 3 1/2 ton front springs and pre cut for the rear crome and a set of 8" cilinders and a set of 12 " cilinders crome too ship to houston


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I need chrom shoccs


----------



## koolaid365

whats up koolaid


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@May 17 2007, 08:26 PM~7927251
> *I need chrom shoccs
> *


$165 shipped


----------



## koolaid365

thats right


----------



## koolaid365

whats up homie


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

BIGBODY CUSTOMS AND KOOLAID HYDRAULICS STORE OPENING SOON


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 22 2007, 07:09 PM~7958562
> *BIGBODY CUSTOMS AND KOOLAID HYDRAULICS STORE OPENING SOON
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365

thanks ron, scott, hugo, anthony, JDN switchman carlos beach city cce,city to city, blvd, lowrider assoc. lowrider mag. wheel mag. thuucha black magic homies more bounce rollin fam bam and all other clubs and lowrider homies reds todd happy pro hopper good luck in the future and keep pushing always KOOLAID :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

WTF IS THAT ABOUT WE AINT GOIN NO WERE


----------



## REALTALK

yo dawg, need a price on some 3 1/2 full stacks and some rear adjustable upper trailing arms..


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ill get it for you tomarrow


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 30 2007, 12:02 AM~8004206
> *ill get it for you tomarrow
> *


----------



## crushedmonte420

can u pm me on a price list?
3 1/2 ton springs
full chrome pump 
2 dumps (pref. italian)
chrome pump head
2 powerballs

thanks


----------



## koolaid365




----------



## chacho44

how much for the 2door lac you have that is a hopper,the white one PM me with the price as is.


----------



## Beanerking1

can i get a price for 2 chrome street pumps with single dump assemblies in a full kit. cylinders, hoses, powerballs etc.etc.etc shipped to 86401 Az
thanks homie :biggrin: also everything in chrome as well as steel braided returns please


----------



## Scrilla

You guys have any stylish tank plugs?

Also price and recommendation for what kinda springs for the rear? Going on a 93 Big body...

LMK! :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

ttt for a good ass shop


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@May 31 2007, 07:28 PM~8018872
> *can i get a price for 2 chrome street pumps with single dump assemblies in a full kit. cylinders, hoses, powerballs etc.etc.etc shipped to 86401 Az
> thanks homie :biggrin:  also everything in chrome as well as steel braided returns please
> *


----------



## koolaid365

koolaid


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 3 2007, 03:33 AM~8031831
> *
> *


can i get a quote?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 7 2007, 02:28 PM~8061051
> *can i get a quote?
> *


w/coils
and everything $1450 shipped


----------



## Beanerking1

cool thanks for the quote homie as soon as the stereo and video are done i will give you a call. within the next couple of weeks :biggrin:


----------



## swiftss13

TTT


----------



## Jimmy Crack

You guys killed it on that last truucha :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

STORE COMMING SOON


----------



## browninthe810

How much for some power balls and some reverse deep cups?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

PRICE PMED


----------



## Dozierman

Can I get price quote fo' four Kool Aid pumps??


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

just the pumps alone


----------



## resname93

how much for just 2 pumps chrome?


----------



## koolaid365

harbor what it do


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

2 PUMP SETUP $900
2 PUMPS ALONE $600


----------



## MADMAX4

HEY DO U GUYS SELL UDERCARIGES ALL READY CHROME IF SO I NEED AN 80'S CADDY


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jun 13 2007, 12:57 PM~8097252
> *STORE COMMING SOON
> *


you have a pm homie get at me soon :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI

how much for some 4 tons?


----------



## chevy_boy

> 2 PUMP SETUP $900
> 2 PUMPS ALONE $600
> [/quote
> 
> WHAT COMES WITH THE 2 PUMP SET UP?


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jun 26 2007, 08:16 AM~8178383
> *2 PUMP SETUP $900
> 2 PUMPS ALONE $600
> *



Thanks Playa.. How much fo' two wammy's or a four pump setup......


----------



## krome65

Do you sell the double post hitachi motors? Also do you sell the adjustable upper trailing arms for g-bodies? If you do, how much?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

no and no


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jun 29 2007, 09:01 AM~8201321
> *no and no
> *



Is dat no to wammy's and four pump setups or to the question of the adjustable trailing arms and such......


----------



## Dozierman

Jus went to da website and found out whatcha ya'll have fo' me. Thanks. I think we can do some bus....... Peace...........


----------



## C-LO9492

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jun 29 2007, 10:01 AM~8201321
> *no and no
> *


KOOL AID HAS SOME NISE SHIT. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BECAUSE THA WEST ALWAYS PUTTIN IT DOWN. NEED TO PUT KOOL AID PRODUCT IN DALLAS FORT WORTH AREA HOMIE NOT ENOUGH LOWRIDER SHOP THAT STAY OPEN 5 DAYS A WEEK... :angry: SO HIT ME UP AND LET ME KNOW WHAT ALL I NEED TO DISTRIBUTE YOUR PRODUCT IN FUNKY TOWN,TX.. :biggrin: :biggrin: IM CURVING SOME KOOL AID....... :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365

got a hop tonight with goodtimers about to bus that ass old man KOOLAID


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Jun 30 2007, 05:46 PM~8209862
> *got a hop tonight with goodtimers about to bus that ass old man KOOLAID
> *


Yo fool, whats up.....Post some pics Chris when you get throw :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 30 2007, 05:34 PM~8210119
> *Yo fool, whats up.....Post some pics Chris when you get throw :biggrin:
> *


ya see pic


----------



## koolaid365

:biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365

HOP JULY 15 O7 BE THERE


----------



## koolaid365

HOP JULY 15 O7 BE THERE


----------



## Mr lowrider305

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

HIT ME UP WITH ALL YOUR NEEDS I WILL BE HERE TO ANSWER YOUR ?? MORE OFTEN


----------



## koolaid365

AZUSA CASUALS CAR SHOW AND HOP JULY 15 2007 AZUSA HIGH SCHOOL 240 N. CERRITOS AZUSA, CA. SHOW ALL DAY HOP AT NOON DONT BE LATE . AFTER HOP AT KOOLAIDS SHOP YOU KNOW WERE KOOLAID.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

koolaid will be at azusa high school


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

also koolaids brother mad mike from pimp my ride and gas will be at azusa high school july 15 2007 :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

KOOL AID GOT IT


----------



## single_pump

ttt cause the homie from the I is keeping this post up and runnin....
(INDIVIDUALS1996LA)


----------



## koolaid365

koolaid got it


----------



## koolaid365

koolaid got it


----------



## koolaid365

koolaid got it


----------



## koolaid365

koolaid got it


----------



## koolaid365

koolaid got it


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

koolaid's allways gotit all day everyday even sunday :biggrin:


----------



## ILLICITLOWS

PM Sent....


----------



## koolaid365

koolaid has for sale plenty vented cap competition motor chrome ready to ship or you can pick up at shop 1-323-864-5050  open 6-7 days a week


----------



## koolaid365

hi all


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Aug 7 2007, 05:12 PM~8497020
> *hi all
> *


sup koolaid......................lemme know when the blue regal is ready.......  

oh yeah....i seen your white regal on the bumper at nationals.......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365

co  mpetition motors switch plates strokes gears 11 9s 13s a 8 batterys


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

PARTS INSTOCK AND REAY TO ROLL WE WILL BE HAVING A SEPT SALE SO BE LOOKIN OUT FOR THAT ALSO THE LOCATION STILL SOON TO OPEN


----------



## sideshowfour

hey koolaid , heard about you but never met u, i have a local small shop in sfs and looking for a shop for supplies, i currently use pro hopper and they hook us up, just loooking for a second source, hopefully you can help us out. hit me up


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

hey KOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLL AID


----------



## Mr lowrider305

lol


----------



## THE ONE

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Aug 18 2007, 09:09 AM~8582849
> *hey KOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLL AID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shoildn't this guy have two cylinders in his hands........ :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Aug 18 2007, 08:09 AM~8582849
> *hey KOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLL AID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365

WHAT UP SUNDAY WERE READY SINGLE PUMP DOUBLE PUMP


----------



## MUFASA

watch out now........................I hear these cars are hot!! :0 :0


----------



## E-RUPT

there you go!!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by E-RUPT_@Sep 6 2007, 02:41 PM~8731402
> *there you go!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Kool-aid ,,,,you sell pro-hopper....thats a pro-hopper pump


----------



## koolaid365

no just koolaid stuff u know


----------



## koolaid365

KOOLAID 4 1\2 GREY COILS IN STOCK TONSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## koolaid365

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 13 2007, 08:40 PM~7473437
> *WWW.KOOLAIDHYDRAULICS.COM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 13 2007, 07:39 PM~7472938
> *EVERY THING IN STCOK READY TO SHIP
> *


----------



## koolaid365

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 13 2007, 07:39 PM~7472938
> *EVERY THING IN STCOK READY TO SHIP
> *


----------



## koolaid365

4 1\2 TON COILS ONES USE ON WHITE REGAL IN VIDEOS GREY IN COLOR KOOLAID COILS


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 12 2007, 08:40 AM~8773499
> *4 1\2 TON COILS ONES USE ON WHITE REGAL IN VIDEOS  GREY IN COLOR KOOLAID COILS
> *


who makes them? they better than more bounce? how much shipped to 94590?


----------



## koolaid365

I LIKE THEM SOLD 100 PAIR ALL READY 100.OO EA.


----------



## koolaid365

WHATS UP HAPPY


----------



## koolaid365

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 19 2007, 09:20 AM~7506515
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 12 2007, 06:18 PM~8777643
> *I LIKE THEM SOLD 100 PAIR ALL READY 100.OO EA.
> *


shipped?


----------



## single_pump

how much for a koolaid piston pump???


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 12 2007, 07:57 PM~8777877
> *shipped?
> *


$145 shipped


----------



## E-RUPT

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Sep 13 2007, 07:23 AM~8780975
> *$145 shipped
> *


How much for them 4.5 ton greys shipped to Canada, postal code, L2M1N1 thanks


----------



## koolaid365




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

4 THOSE HOTT HATERS .............COOL OFF


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Sep 15 2007, 08:49 PM~8799185
> *4 THOSE HOTT HATERS .............COOL OFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 33rdFleetWood

how much for some 5 tons shipped to 95132


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by 33rdFleetWood_@Sep 17 2007, 12:09 AM~8806159
> *how much for some 5 tons shipped to 95132
> *


$185 SHIPPED


----------



## koolaid365

:0


----------



## 33rdFleetWood

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Sep 24 2007, 04:54 PM~8861386
> *$185 SHIPPED
> *


thanx


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:wave: :wave: :wave: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LA Style

AY HOMEY HOW MUCH ON SOME CHROME 12" CYLINDERS AND A COUPLE DUMPS.. SHIPPED TO 30093


----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## koolaid365

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 25 2007, 09:57 AM~8866675
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


last night leo cutlass put nene and big john cars to sleep another nightmere for nene KOOLAID :0


----------



## koolaid365

LEO CUTLASS PUT NENE AND BIG JOHN TO SLEEP LAST NIGHT ANOTHER NIGHT MERE FOR NENE KOOLAID $$$$$$$$ :0


----------



## koolaid365

TRUUCHA SHOW THE PICS OF LAST NIGHT HOP


----------



## BlueDemon

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 26 2007, 08:27 AM~8872531
> *LEO CUTLASS PUT NENE AND BIG JOHN TO SLEEP LAST NIGHT ANOTHER NIGHT MERE FOR NENE KOOLAID $$$$$$$$ :0
> *


damn,what happened,nene hop you with his eyes closed :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0 :uh:  


> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 26 2007, 05:27 AM~8872531
> *LEO CUTLASS PUT NENE AND BIG JOHN TO SLEEP LAST NIGHT ANOTHER NIGHT MERE FOR NENE KOOLAID $$$$$$$$ :0
> *


----------



## koolaid365

:biggrin: :0


----------



## LA Style

THANKS FOR THE QUOTE FELLAS!! GREAT RESPONSE TIME

PLACIN MY ORDER W/ BLACK MAGIC TODAY


----------



## single_pump

drop mounts for a 1984 caddy how much installed?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by LA Style_@Sep 27 2007, 09:21 AM~8880212
> *THANKS FOR THE QUOTE FELLAS!! GREAT RESPONSE TIME
> 
> PLACIN MY ORDER W/ BLACK MAGIC TODAY
> *


sorry bout that but were trying to get ready for vegas so havent been on here much


----------



## koolaid365

we will have parts forsale at the vegas super show care of BIG BODY CUSTOMS


----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 12 2007, 03:41 PM~8775184
> *who makes them? they better than more bounce? how much shipped to 94590?
> *


x2


----------



## OneStopCustoms

hmm... my 3.5's are silver :biggrin:


----------



## TAYLORMADE

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Oct 3 2007, 08:30 PM~8927094
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm... my 3.5's are silver  :biggrin:
> *



Who R U? :biggrin: J/K haven't seen u on here in awhile, so u got some in stock now?


----------



## koolaid365

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 12 2007, 05:21 PM~8777657
> *
> *


----------



## koolaid365

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Oct 9 2007, 07:22 PM~8964898
> *
> *


ARE 4 1/2 COILS TESTED IN VEGAS THIS WEEKINN AT AND AROUND LRM SUPERSHOW EVERYTHING ON THEE BUMPER SWITCHMAN LIZZARD DAMU RIDERS AND IN LA AT VALLEY UNITY CAR SHOW THAT WHITE REGAL RADICAL AND STREET CARS ALL ON THEE BUMPER GREY IN COLOR 4 1/2 TON 1323 864 5050 100.00 A PAIR KOOLAID


----------



## koolaid365

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 24 2007, 07:47 PM~8863394
> *:0
> *


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Oct 9 2007, 09:33 PM~8965016
> *ARE 4 1/2 COILS TESTED IN VEGAS THIS WEEKINN AT AND AROUND LRM SUPERSHOW EVERYTHING ON THEE BUMPER SWITCHMAN LIZZARD DAMU RIDERS AND IN LA AT VALLEY UNITY CAR SHOW THAT WHITE REGAL RADICAL AND STREET CARS ALL ON THEE BUMPER GREY IN COLOR 4 1/2 TON 1323 864 5050 100.00 A PAIR KOOLAID
> *


PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by TAYLORMADE_@Oct 5 2007, 12:24 PM~8938848
> *Who R U? :biggrin:  J/K haven't seen u on here in awhile, so u got some in stock now?
> *



hahaa, still here on layitlow bro, not as much though...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ttt


----------



## koolaid365

:0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

KOOLAID


----------



## 100spoke

what size r those green coils?


----------



## koolaid365

3 3/4 ton


----------



## malibuwagon

i need 2 gates 1 comp front gate w a #13 head
and a back gate. need prices on all your gates 
or atleast for a single pumper...


----------



## 100spoke

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Oct 22 2007, 08:29 PM~9061631
> *3 3/4 ton
> *


what color is 3 ton


----------



## big nuts

let's rock!!! :0 :wave: look what i can do!!!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ttt what up spike


----------



## 100spoke

can i get whole sale through my work


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Oct 24 2007, 07:36 PM~9076995
> *ttt what up spike
> *


what's up JD :wave:


----------



## pmdogg

pm me price for piston kit thx


----------



## big nuts

hello is any one in here!!!!!


----------



## voodoo005

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Mar 18 2007, 08:34 AM~7500322
> *At least change the letter font...
> *


say no to snnnnnnniiiiiittttcccchheeesssssss :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bounsir

:I am wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## voodoo005

> _Originally posted by The Scientist_@Mar 14 2007, 07:32 PM~7480027
> *What I wanna know is how your getting away with using the registered name KOOL-AID!!!
> *


one time in the house :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: snitches get stiches


----------



## voodoo005

> _Originally posted by The Scientist_@Mar 16 2007, 08:40 AM~7490016
> *You don't want to meet them for real!  I have a few friends from who got fined and FEDS took everything they owned for using a big company's registered trademark.  A company really will try to press charges if they don't like how you are marketing their name !  I wish you the best  b/c I know it hard it is to make a Hydro shop work.  If you plan on being in business for a while and creating a PUBLIC name for yourself, consider a name change or even a different letter in the name :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: you told on him huh?


----------



## elsylient

whats the price on a wammy set up chrome 
and whats included on it.
price


----------



## koolaid365

happy turkey day everybody peace and love koolaid


----------



## dadysgirl

Hay bro. do ya cary chrome 3/4 ton coils short stack for the rear, looking for a softer ride.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Nov 21 2007, 08:59 PM~9278564
> *happy turkey day everybody  peace and love koolaid
> *


ive called twice return my call damit :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:uh:


----------



## SIK_9D1

So what size are the green ones 3 1/2 or 3 3/4 ton?


----------



## koolaid365

the green ones are 3 3/4 ton


----------



## koolaid365

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 23 2007, 09:44 AM~9287504
> *ive called twice  return my call damit :biggrin:
> *


sorry 41 chev busy  call me now what u need give u a good deal on anything I stock coils motors powerballs slow down switches :cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA

:wave: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## koolaid365

WHATS UP FELLOWS


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

all let you know how they work for me :biggrin:


----------



## inkera

how much for a saco comp


----------



## koolaid365

100.00 for saco comp


----------



## magicmike

:angry:


----------



## koolaid365

dec 9


----------



## koolaid365




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

koolaid for 2008


----------



## koolaid365

WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## Boy.HighClass

you guyss got lower adjustables?
how much


----------



## koolaid365

NO LOWER ADJUSTABLE BUT WILL CHECK OUT IF I CAN GET THEM WHAT KIND OF CAR AND HOW FAR TO ADJUST OUT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ttt


----------



## Boy.HighClass

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Dec 6 2007, 07:14 AM~9387286
> *NO LOWER ADJUSTABLE BUT WILL CHECK OUT IF I CAN GET THEM WHAT KIND OF CAR AND HOW FAR TO ADJUST OUT
> *



they are for a 84 cadillac.
and im not sure.


----------



## SWEET OKOLE

:dunno:


----------



## koolaid365

1 O1 O8


----------



## koolaid365

01-01-08


----------



## koolaid365

just got those gears and motor in time the the 1 01 08 koolaids got them #13 #11 gears dumps soloids hoses and vented cap motor competition stuff and basic stuff street motors adex adel italy delta dumps open fri sat sun mon tue .... what it do :0  seeyou on thee first koolaid 1323 864 5050


----------



## koolaid365

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 14 2007, 04:54 PM~8793357
> *
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT FOR 2008


----------



## mNg"s86cutt

i need help if u could im trying to put hydros on the rear of my dad 52 gmc i want it to lay on the ground but dont know where to start.


----------



## koolaid365

KOOLAID HAS SHIPMENT OF SACO MOTORS IN TODAY ALSO CCE AND STREET MOTORS 1323-864-5050


----------



## koolaid365

ALSO ON THE WAY 4 1/2 TON GREY COILS AND 3 1/2 RED KOOLAID COILS COILS THAT WORK


----------



## koolaid365

ALSO GOOD HOP LAST NIGHT AT KOOLAIDS SHOP OVER 200 PEOPLE AND MANY CARS :cheesy:


----------



## koolaid365

SAT KOOLAID WILL BE IN SD


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Jan 14 2008, 06:41 PM~9694807
> *SAT KOOLAID WILL BE IN SD
> *


HEY KOOLAID DID ANYBODY TURN IN A DRIVE SHAFT SOME BODY MUST OF PICKED IT IP FROM THE FLOOR THE SUNDAY NIGHT WE WERE HOPPING OUT THERE


----------



## koolaid365

thanks for input about coils and motors got them , hop at the shop sunday featuring big fish koolaid reds the SD. CREW DARRELL PLEASE COME PLAY WITH US TERRY LIZZARD SWITCHMAN REDS CADI NEXT LEVEL PULL UP OR SHUT UP :0 :0 :0


----------



## koolaid365

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 13 2007, 08:13 PM~7473217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Jan 28 2008, 06:46 AM~9801464
> * REDS CADI ............... PULL UP OR SHUT UP  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

oh man im in love with those blue wire rims, how much for a set ?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

OKAY HERE WE GO FELLAS WE ARE FULLY STOCKED AND READY FOR TAX SEASON HIT ME UP WITH ALL YOUR NEEDS MY CONTACT INFO IS AT THE BOTTUM AGAIN CALL ME FOR THE BEST TAX TIME SPECIALS 

ADEX IN STOCK
MOTORS
COILS 
GEARS
CYLINDERS
SLOW DOWNS 
HOSES 
FITTINGS
PUMPS 
DUMPS AND ALL YOUR HYDRAULIC NEEDS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 29 2008, 01:46 AM~9810409
> *oh man im in love with those blue wire rims,  how much for a set ?
> *


$700


----------



## MalibuLou

I was there sunday and leo hooked it up good people to do buisness with :thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365

WHAT UP JD


----------



## so high kar klub

WAS UP MAN HOW MUCH FOR A Y BLOCK AND A #8 LONG HOES AND 4 4FOOT #6 HOES AND 4 MOTORS THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...6&#entry9916736


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

PARTS IN STOCK


----------



## 2MidwesT6MonsteR0

If u have it how much would a chrome whammy tank be shipped to 46806 ?


----------



## lowlow24

Price check for chrome street motors...


----------



## youcantfademe

i want a sticker.....


----------



## koolaid365

CHROME STREET MOTORS $60.00 KOOLAID


----------



## koolaid365

CHROME WAMMYTANK $150.00


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:wave: :wave: uffin:


----------



## 2MidwesT6MonsteR0

Thanks !


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 20 2008, 01:04 PM~9987206
> *i want a sticker.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 77towncar

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Feb 20 2008, 08:51 PM~9991418
> *CHROME WAMMYTANK $150.00
> *


pics please and can u do gold plated pump blocks thanks


----------



## Scrilla

Valves... How Much? :dunno:


----------



## koolaid365

$75.00 for VALVES KOOLAID


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

IN STOCK SNITCHES :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

How much for a Marzocchi #9 shipped to 34746


----------



## koolaid365

$110.00


----------



## i rep

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 29 2008, 12:51 AM~9810449
> *OKAY HERE WE GO FELLAS WE ARE FULLY STOCKED AND READY FOR TAX SEASON HIT ME UP WITH ALL YOUR NEEDS MY CONTACT INFO IS AT THE BOTTUM AGAIN CALL ME FOR THE BEST TAX TIME SPECIALS
> 
> ADEX IN STOCK
> MOTORS
> COILS
> GEARS
> CYLINDERS
> SLOW DOWNS
> HOSES
> FITTINGS
> PUMPS
> DUMPS AND ALL YOUR HYDRAULIC NEEDS
> *


got any pics of the 4 and halfs and five ton springs


----------



## voodoo005

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Mar 15 2007, 07:36 PM~7487028
> *Good Question....  :roflmao:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :twak: hater :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## voodoo005

> _Originally posted by voodoo005_@Mar 10 2008, 09:43 PM~10139347
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: hater :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hey kool-aid looook you got haters :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

DAMM KOOLAID YOU PUT IT DOWN SUNDAY


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## koolaid365

3000 PLUS PEOPLE AT KOOLAID SHOP SUN DAM THANKS ALL FOR COMMING OUT BIG TURN OUT SPECIAL THANKS TO BIG FISH , JUSTS US LEO ROBERT JOSE AT KOOLAIDS SHOP JD ALWAYS RON FROM BLACK MAJIC NENE TODD SPIKE STEVEN HD ( SWITCHMAN ) TANYA NEVEREVER PAT CANDYLICKER WANE WAYNE LOW RIDER ASSC. BUCK LIVIN THE LOW LIFE CREW DARRELL BERNIE MAD MIKE IF I MISS SOMEBODY BLAME ME KOOLAID THANKS ALL  :roflmao: :0 :biggrin: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d

was a good day top job good to meet yall aswell


----------



## koolaid365

TTT


----------



## Scrilla

:0


----------



## eastbay_drop

looks like a good turnout!


----------



## Eddie-Money

*IS THERE ANY VIDEO OF WHAT HAPPENED ON SUNDAY.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*IS THERE ANY VIDEO OF WHAT HAPPENED ON SUNDAY.*


----------



## Pinky Bitches

wow that bumper looked a little heavy :0 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: looks like a good turnout


----------



## koolaid365

TTT


----------



## Southside01

looking real good ,any videos :biggrin: :biggrin:  
whats up Leo :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevyman

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bridah1

THANKS KOOLAID FOR THE GOOD PRODUCT AND THE NICE TEE SHIRTS.. GOT EVERYTHING YESTERDAY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365

now put it on thee bumper and show them how we at koolaid do it :cheesy:


----------



## bridah1

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Mar 13 2008, 07:35 PM~10162997
> *now put it on thee bumper and show them how we at koolaid do it  :cheesy:
> *


FASHO HOMIE!!


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365

ttt


----------



## koolaid365

ttt


----------



## i rep

> _Originally posted by i rep_@Mar 9 2008, 10:51 AM~10126524
> *got any pics of the 4 and halfs and five ton springs
> *


----------



## koolaid365

look on kool aid raffel to see pics of coils 3 1/2 white 4 1/2 grey also have 4 1/2 black


----------



## MOREBOUNCE QUALITY

Insist on MBQ original 41/2 black if it doesn't say MBQ it's not the real thing.

just because the coil is black it doesn't make it an MBQ!!!


----------



## koolaid365

not looking for the real thing looking for something works and on the streets today koolaid 1323-864 5050 pull out or shut up ready right now


----------



## morebounce la

its funny how someone could get on here (lay it low) and try to past off a cheap imitation as being better or just as good as the real thing . look i don't care how many companys make coils springs or what ever you are calling your product this week .. but you have to ask yourself why do they powder coat there coils the same colors AS MOREBOUNCE is it because they can't come up with any of there own ideas or isIT they are trying to fool the lowrider community into think they are the same thing as the original.. or better as they say ...... me personaly would wonder why is this company trying so hard to pass off another companys designs as they own and say they are better.. because i sure don't see anything diffrent in any designs they all look like (ARE) copies of my (HUGO MORE BOUNCE) designs i guess they have no ingenuity .. there at that shop...... and as far as put up or shut up homie you would never be able to shut me up...... careful what you ask for coming to see you sooooooooooooonn.........

striving to bring quality product to the lowrider community .... not junk ....... 

HUGO


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

NEW WHEELS COMMING SOON FROM KOOLAID


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## LOWASME

Looks like Good stuff :thumbsup: 

I see that you guys have chrome stuff,but I wanta know is,do you guys have any Gold stuff? Can you guys get any Gold stuff?

If not,how $much$ for some chrome spings shiped to 72801 Russellville Arknasas?

O YEA,How $much$ for a set of the Kool Air Tank Plungs?? I wanta sport something on my New Ride :thumbsup: So let me know :biggrin: 

Toby D.


----------



## koolaid365

that cool call me 1323 864 5050 koolaid


----------



## koolaid365

and to answer that other guys question about copy of other people stuff u should no better then that koolaid hads spent own money and had a diffirent mfg. make thee koolaid coils grey 4 1/2 white 3 1/2 precuts and and anything i sell was bought my me not buy costomers money or any other methods i run another co other then koolaid never fu k anyone but got fu k by other so call friend and forgive every body so what that said i guess i will see you at 1 of my shows in thee future koolaid has a following last show at koolaid 5000.00 plus people showed up had a great time all day nothing fake about or copy. and about pull up or shut up just to say my car is always ready your place or mind or any show or street not trippin with u hugo but u came on to my site with this ? callin my product cheap thats low too but somethimes i guess u have to go low to get were going to all thee lowrider and customer thank you for your support all haters god bless you koolaid


----------



## koolaid365

ttt


----------



## morebounce la

lets see if you get it this time homie ( and i use the term homie losely) you took one of my springs that you bought from me to a diffrent mfg. to copy it you didnt come up with you own designs .... did you get this time about copying or do i have to explain it one more time here on your topic and nobody ask about your money are where you got it from or where your getting it from ...or how many buss. you own i don't care..... and thats good that you are changing the colors... i will be seeing you....at your shop at you shows and any where else your cars show up... and homie ( once again useing the term homie losely) rent a venue not the street to call it a show ....... well at lease you did something good for the lowrider community..... and as far as you tripping on me ( HUGO) i don't give a rats ass about that....... and if you or your company tries to put me on blast again i will be back on your topic to set things straight ... so if you dont wanted me on your topic dont say anything about me or my company .... like you say god bless to all the haters ............... and good luck with your business..


----------



## koolaid365

well no body said anything about you or your shop u came on my site and said your coil was thee best and now your saying i copy your design not true i can proof it with paper work and about venue when was the last time u had a show or came out to hop 1999 or what on thee streets daily cutting cars daily selling parts daily serving haters daily koolaid made baby :0


----------



## MUFASA

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

u guys are a trip...................


----------



## koolaid365

SEE U SUNDAY :0


----------



## morebounce la

OK 1999.... LOL THAT WAS FUNNY..... LETS SAY IT WAS 1999 SINCE I (HUGO) TOOK A STREET HOPPER OUT ...... THATS ALMOST TEN YEARS AND YOU STILL CAN'T BUILD ANYTHING CLOSE TO WHAT I WAS DOING THEN ...... SO MAYBE I GIVE YOU ANOTHER TEN ........ OH WAIT I SEEN YOUR CARS BETTER GIVE YOU ANOTHER TEN ON TOP OF THAT........ AND YOUR NOT GOING TO SEE ME ON SUNDAY...... YOU SEE ME WHEN I WANT TO BE SEEN ............. SHOW THE PAPER WORK ON YOUR SO CALLED DESIGNS .............. I CAN DO THIS ALL DAY OR YOU CAN STOP THE B.S YOUR CALL KOOLAID ............ ONCE AGAIN GOD BLESS THE HATTERS....... SEE YOU SOOOOOON....... MOREBOUNCE


----------



## morebounce la

OK 1999.... LOL THAT WAS FUNNY..... LETS SAY IT WAS 1999 SINCE I (HUGO) TOOK A STREET HOPPER OUT ...... THATS ALMOST TEN YEARS AND YOU STILL CAN'T BUILD ANYTHING CLOSE TO WHAT I WAS DOING BACK THEN ...... SO MAYBE I GIVE YOU ANOTHER TEN ........ OH WAIT I SEEN YOUR CARS BETTER GIVE YOU ANOTHER TEN ON TOP OF THAT........ AND YOUR NOT GOING TO SEE ME ON SUNDAY...... YOU SEE ME WHEN I WANT TO BE SEEN ............. SHOW THE PAPER WORK ON YOUR SO CALLED DESIGNS .............. I CAN DO THIS ALL DAY OR YOU CAN STOP THE B.S YOUR CALL KOOLAID ............ ONCE AGAIN GOD BLESS THE HATTERS....... SEE YOU SOOOOOON....... MOREBOUNCE


----------



## koolaid365

WELL WELL WELL BUILDING A 61 lmpala just for me all stock now will be callin on all riders soon chrome and paint under and over motor and all i will show some more what i can do not my first chevy or my last koolaid made baby o and god bless


----------



## MUFASA

tried your new coils koolaid.......the white 3.5 tons..............i gotta admit.........they work real nice...............i actually like them better then the 4.5 tons u have...............well for my car anyway.........


now if we could only work something out in the price...........


----------



## MUFASA

oh............and lets see how long they last me.................but like i said........they workin...... :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

haha id like to work everything out that involves a price from any company lol ESPECIALLY COILS AND MOTORS lol cuz hot damn u go through those bitches fast lol


----------



## koolaid365

give me a try everybody is and like thee result coast to coast koolaid made baby


----------



## bigg ed dogg

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Mar 18 2008, 07:49 AM~10195612
> *and to answer that other guys question about copy of other people stuff u should no better then that koolaid hads spent own money and had a diffirent mfg. make thee koolaid coils grey 4 1/2 white 3 1/2 precuts and and anything i sell was bought my me not buy costomers money or any other methods i run another co other then koolaid never fu k anyone but got fu k by other so call friend and  forgive every body so what that said i guess i will see you at 1 of my shows in thee future koolaid has a following last show at koolaid 5000.00 plus people showed up had a great time all day nothing fake about or copy.  and about pull up or shut up just to say my car is always ready your place or mind or any show or street not trippin with u hugo but u came on to my site with this ? callin my product cheap thats low too but somethimes i guess u have to go low to get were going to all thee lowrider and customer thank you for your support all haters god bless you koolaid
> *


hey dog i work for the company that makes your springs.so i know for a fact that you do have quality springs.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## koolaid365

TTT


----------



## koolaid365

TTT


----------



## koolaid365

ttt


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

koolaid coils


----------



## koolaid365

GREAT JOB GUYS KOOLAID COILS WORKING UP NORTH BACK BUMPER :0 :cheesy:


----------



## koolaid365

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 30 2008, 08:43 PM~10294142
> *koolaid coils
> *


----------



## koolaid365

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Mar 31 2008, 05:24 AM~10295736
> *
> *


----------



## koolaid365

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Mar 31 2008, 05:24 AM~10295736
> *
> *


----------



## REDS*NM

how much for ur kool-aid 5 hole manifold blocks for the double pumpers shipped to 87105????


----------



## koolaid365

TTT


----------



## koolaid365

ttt


----------



## koolaid365

ttt


----------



## koolaid365

ttt


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 20 2008, 01:04 PM~9987206
> *i want a sticker.....
> *


  no....?


----------



## koolaid365

ttt


----------



## ABEL760

DO YOU HAVE FIVE TONS IN STOCK IF SO HOW MUCH?


----------



## MxBlancaG_

ttt


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Apr 10 2008, 08:17 PM~10386673
> *ttt
> *


----------



## koolaid365

lrm


----------



## koolaid365

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 30 2008, 08:43 PM~10294142
> *koolaid coils
> *


----------



## koolaid365

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Feb 19 2008, 09:38 PM~9983857
> *PARTS IN STOCK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK

how much for some street 10" cylinders, price for black, and price for 8" chrome streets shipped to 34746


----------



## koolaid365




----------



## koolaid365




----------



## koolaid365

:0


----------



## lowrider 4 life

nice doing business with you guys :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## GONZALES1P

KOOL-AID HYDROS... LOOKIN FORWARD TO HOPEFULLY SEEING YOU THERE AGAIN AT VICTORY OUTREACH HOPP AND CAR SHOW....AND THANKS SO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP LAST YEAR,,, MUCH LOVE .. WE REALLY WERE EXCITEED!!!!


----------



## koolaid365

DATE AND TIME WILL BE THERE KOOLAID


----------



## koolaid365

DATE AND TIME WILL BE THERE KOOLAID


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 30 2008, 09:43 PM~10294142
> *koolaid coils
> *


no wonder your chippin those coils suck homie stick with pro hopper those won't spung out as fast..... :twak: :thumbsup: if you don't beleive me ask bigfish... :thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@May 2 2008, 06:39 PM~10563783
> *no wonder your chippin those coils suck homie stick with pro hopper those won't spung out as fast..... :twak:  :thumbsup: if you don't beleive me ask bigfish... :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## bigg ed dogg

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@May 2 2008, 08:39 PM~10563783
> *no wonder your chippin those coils suck homie stick with pro hopper those won't spung out as fast..... :twak:  :thumbsup: if you don't beleive me ask bigfish... :thumbsup:
> *


 :twak: the springs are made by the same company


----------



## koolaid365

i ask big fish u chip out on the switch again not the coils or the car just chipping out see u soon


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@May 2 2008, 07:39 PM~10563783
> *no wonder your chippin those coils suck homie stick with pro hopper those won't spung out as fast..... :twak:  :thumbsup: if you don't beleive me ask bigfish... :thumbsup:
> *


cant you hear the bumper hitting the ground?


----------



## SupremeAir

Thanks Kool aid for the motor will see you soon


----------



## El Gato Negro

Can you get me the price on 8s and 10s inch chrome and the coils on the connter the chrome ones lmk thanks


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@May 5 2008, 02:50 PM~10581068
> *i ask big fish u chip out on the switch again not the coils or the car just chipping out see u soon
> *


oh so you want to talk shit.....ill post some pictures and ill let you tell it! :uh:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@May 7 2008, 10:18 PM~10605176
> *oh so you want to talk shit.....ill post some pictures and ill let you tell it! :uh:
> *


clear your box chochalips im pm ing you :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life

just got my lincoln ball joint extensions thanks guys


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@May 7 2008, 10:18 PM~10605176
> *oh so you want to talk shit.....ill post some pictures and ill let you tell it! :uh:
> *


wheres the pix??????????? :dunno:


----------



## elchulo1982

whats up koolaid


----------



## koolaid365

whats up homie


----------



## koolaid365

:biggrin:


----------



## mynsbigr

u have a 24 or close sized cylinder in stock


----------



## koolaid365

koolaid


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by mynsbigr_@May 16 2008, 07:59 PM~10673318
> *u have a 24 or close sized cylinder in stock
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 13 2008, 10:59 PM~10650567
> *wheres the pix??????????? :dunno:
> *


17 days later.... still no pics lol


----------



## koolaid365

HOP SUNDAY AZUSA HIGH SCHOOL THEN ELYSIAN PARK AFTER FOR FUNDRAISER THE BIG M SMILEY THAT RIGHT SHOW UP AT THE PARK AND GIVE YOUR HEART :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@May 8 2008, 12:18 AM~10605176
> *oh so you want to talk shit.....ill post some pictures and ill let you tell it! :uh:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fuckin albert :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

*STILL NO PICS*


----------



## visionquest23

nice


----------



## koolaid365

TTT


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

just saw livin the low life, KOOL AID HYDRAULICS looking good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 23 2008, 11:19 PM~10725941
> *STILL NO PICS
> *


i seen the pics 90+


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 27 2008, 10:41 PM~10750889
> *i seen the pics 90+
> *


well why arent they posted on here lol


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 27 2007, 04:26 PM~7563262
> *Arent you worried about using kool-aid's name, I mean they will sue you if they find out. Do you remember that car club named "USO"
> they had to change it because some military org. already had that name. Mad props on your work and your shit looks good!!  :thumbsup:
> *


ARE THEY NOW UCE?


----------



## koolaid365

NO PROBLEM WITH NAME COOL LAID KOOL AID BIG LAID


----------



## koolaid365

TTT


----------



## koolaid365

:roflmao:


----------



## bigcadi

Got them today thanks koolAid FAST SHIPPING............ :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i got mine too


----------



## elchulo1982




----------



## bigcadi

BUMP


----------



## Southside01

HEY LEO CHECK IT OUT


----------



## bigcadi

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 7 2008, 04:07 PM~10819985
> *HEY LEO CHECK IT OUT
> 
> 
> *


 single or double??? 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01




----------



## koolaid365

TTT


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Jun 11 2008, 05:12 PM~10848932
> *TTT
> *


hey yall got any saco comp motors in yet?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## MUFASA

WILL TRY THE BLACK COILS TODAY.....................LETS SEE HOW GOOD THEY ARE.. :0


----------



## MUFASA

not bad.....................not bad at all..............


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

You know the saying

" Pics or Video ..........."


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 13 2008, 03:38 PM~10865073
> *You know the saying
> 
> " Pics or Video ..........."
> *


 :uh: patience...................im uploading right now......tried 3 times so far, and toward the end it freezes and stops loading........ :angry:


----------



## MUFASA

oh yeah.....................BITER....!!!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

:biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562

Does Kool-Aid have any shows coming up???


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 13 2008, 03:38 PM~10865073
> *You know the saying
> 
> " Pics or Video ..........."
> *



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sT5AYSYFuxw

:0 :0


----------



## eastbay_drop

what coils are those?



> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 13 2008, 07:27 PM~10865707
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sT5AYSYFuxw
> 
> :0  :0
> *


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jun 13 2008, 05:42 PM~10865786
> *what coils are those?
> *


black ones from kool aid


----------



## nittygritty

How much are the 4.5 ton coils?


----------



## bigcadi

4 ton.... the silver r the 4.5....


----------



## Southside01

SINGLE 10 BATT


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 14 2008, 03:28 PM~10870135
> *SINGLE 10 BATT
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looks real good............


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 14 2008, 04:28 PM~10870135
> *SINGLE 10 BATT
> 
> 
> *


 uffin: are those kool-aid coils also?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 30 2008, 09:43 PM~10294142
> *koolaid coils
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Mar 14 2007, 03:21 AM~7473280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for 2 of the square dumps on the right in the pic? aswell as a #9 pump head?


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 14 2008, 03:28 PM~10870135
> *SINGLE 10 BATT
> 
> 
> *


how high is that?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 18 2008, 11:24 PM~10902857
> *how high is that?
> *


50


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jun 19 2008, 01:52 AM~10901524
> *how much for 2 of the square dumps on the right in the pic? aswell as a #9 pump head?
> *


?


----------



## Southside01




----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 24 2008, 07:41 PM~10943891
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365

NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 24 2008, 07:41 PM~10943891
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 24 2008, 08:41 PM~10943891
> *
> *



nice. looks like u can do a lil more work to the rear suspenion and the car should easily pull another 15 inches or so


----------



## trespatines

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 28 2008, 01:07 AM~10968491
> *nice.  looks like u can do a lil more work to the rear suspenion and the car should easily pull another 15 inches or so
> *


----------



## STREETSOFDADECC

what springs r good 4 a single pump on a 82 lincon mark VI #13 gear 10 batts 2'in. a-arms wanna hop bad


----------



## espinoza surfaces




----------



## koolaid365




----------



## Rick80

whats up just want to know how much that ball joint brackets
are for the big body lincoln and shipped to 92225


----------



## elsylient

whats the ticket of the power balls . 
let me know.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by STREETSOFDADECC_@Jun 28 2008, 09:15 AM~10969026
> *what springs r good 4 a single pump on a 82 lincon mark VI #13 gear 10 batts 2'in. a-arms wanna hop bad
> *


depends on how much coil ur gonna run in the rear. unfortunately for my car i have 2 ton rear coils that have 1.5 to 2 turns off and i used that much cuz i wanted the rear of the car to lay stock... they dont squash out until the car is completely locked up at 34 inches off teh ground. im gonna go with a softer coil either a 1 ton coil or from what ive been told a mid 80's cadillac front coil in the rear


----------



## 59KAORU

*WHAT'UP!!!!!!!
KOOL-AID!!

THIS IS JAPANESE!!KAORU59&YUZO!
DO U REMENNBER US??

PLEASE GIVE ME MESSAGE!ANYTIME! :biggrin:*


----------



## koolaid365

HAPPY 4 EVERBODY HAVE A NICE DAY KOOLAID


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Jul 4 2008, 11:00 AM~11012650
> *HAPPY 4 EVERBODY HAVE A NICE DAY KOOLAID
> *


same....... how is every thing?


----------



## STREETSOFDADECC

HOW MUCH FOR 4 1/2 SPRINGS SHIP TO 33018


----------



## MUFASA

:wave:


----------



## LOWASME

Yo :0 I see you guys on T.V> on that Living the Low Life LowRider T.V. show on Speed T.V. I seen that you guys make goos stuff! I wanted to know was....How $Much$ for 2 of the foot #6 hose & a pre wired 10 stich box shipp to 72801 RusseVille Arkansas would bee? Alos I like them tank plugls too,so let me know,Thanks! :cheesy: 
Toby D.


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Mar 19 2008, 06:14 AM~10203857
> *well no body said anything about you or your shop u came on my site and said your coil was thee best and now your saying i copy your design not true i can proof it with paper work and about venue when was the last time u had a show or came out to hop 1999 or what on thee streets daily cutting cars daily selling parts daily serving haters daily koolaid made baby  :0
> *



damn, that was after we crushed all his cars in Santa Maria with the blue cutlass that was made by meme @ Locos Hydraulics :biggrin: 

Never saw him after the fontana hop... :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## elsylient

price check on 
power balls or show balls.


----------



## rd62rdstr

Price check on Chrome saco motors.


----------



## REDS*NM

thats funny how ppl hate on hugo homie has always gave love and helped me out wen it comes to his bad ass coils or sharing a tip to get the rite hit out my hopperz hugo always served it out ther that fool was doing wat ppl are barly doing now with his impala he retired that car awaile bak ,i give it up to kool-aid they got sum bad ass coils those grey 1s make my tc leap bak bumber all day but im gona give credit wen credit is due more bounce has been here and has been doing it and will keep on doing it !!!!


----------



## badcayne

price check on four basic dumps,10" cylinders, and a 4ton coil or if they come in pairs?


----------



## koolaid365

ttt


----------



## gabendacutlass

price check #9 gear thanks


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

kool aid coils :0


----------



## specialk11232

nice!


----------



## 704 Sheen

Price check, chrome 8" cylinders? Shipped to 28104


----------



## koolaid365

TTT


----------



## gizmoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 14 2008, 07:12 PM~11088055
> * kool aid  coils :0
> *



nice


----------



## lowrider 4 life

price check on 2 #9 gears thanks


----------



## koolaid365

COILS IN 4 1/2 SILVER :biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Mar 13 2007, 08:18 PM~7473254
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jul 16 2008, 08:06 PM~11107366
> *Price check, chrome 8" cylinders? Shipped to 28104
> *


x2 but delivered to 91016


----------



## streetrider

pricing to do a single gate setup on 84 Regal....13's and a v-8.
i got pics of current setup......


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Jul 22 2008, 06:48 AM~11146601
> *COILS IN 4 1/2 SILVER :biggrin:
> *


u should hook us up with some free clothing apparel especially those shoes for helping out back in orange cove, especially them shoes....hehe. that way we can promote ur shit on our neck of the woods...just fucking with ya leo lol.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 23 2008, 06:13 PM~11162594
> *u should hook us up with some free clothing apparel especially those shoes for helping out back in orange cove, especially them shoes....hehe.  that way we can promote ur shit on our neck of the woods...just fucking with ya leo lol.
> *


I DIDNT KNOW YOU WORE SHOES IN YOUR NECK OF THE WOODS :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 23 2008, 10:48 PM~11164613
> *I DIDNT KNOW YOU WORE SHOES IN YOUR NECK OF THE WOODS :biggrin:
> *


lol well ya cuz they dont make the flip flops yet or the water mockasins lol


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

besides i heard that you get a free pair of shoes when you take kool aid coils to 90+ inches :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

im still bare foot :angry:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 24 2008, 09:36 AM~11167056
> *besides i heard that you get a free pair of shoes when you take kool aid coils to 90+ inches  :0
> *


haha im screwed. does it count if u shoot the coil out of the spring pocket and it goes 90 inches lol


----------



## koolaid365

TTT


----------



## ferns213

HOW MUTCH DOES KOOL AID SELL THE RETRO AIR CRAFT LOOKING PUMPS FOR???


----------



## koolaid365

TTT


----------



## Southside01




----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 26 2008, 02:06 PM~11184891
> *HOW MUTCH DOES KOOL AID SELL THE RETRO AIR CRAFT LOOKING PUMPS FOR???
> *


???? HOW MUTCH????


----------



## koolaid365




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## BIG DIRTY

PRICE CHECK ON A 2 PUMP set up, with Zig Zags, and MARZ #9 Gears


----------



## puertorican65

can you pm me price for a full wrap on 65 impala rag driven to your shop


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

KOOLAID EVERYTHING


----------



## trespatines




----------



## 155/80/13

how much for some 4 1/2s? any pics of them


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 3 2008, 09:55 AM~11246056
> *PRICE CHECK ON A 2 PUMP set up, with Zig Zags, and MARZ #9 Gears
> *


ATTENTION KMART SHOPPPERS


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

LOOKIN NICE-- WE NEED TO PUMP UP THE NORTHWEST WITH THAT KOOL-AID!!!


----------



## koolaid365

TTT


----------



## koolaid365

TTT


----------



## soloco

Precuts? :biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365

GOT THEM THE RED ONES 200 PAIR :biggrin:


----------



## LOWASME

Yo,do you guys still want my BATTERY CHARGER,let me know,Thanks!  
Toby D.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11327518


----------



## koolaid365

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS BEEN BUSY CALL 1323 864 5050


----------



## koolaid365

TTT


----------



## koolaid365

TTT


----------



## Cadillac1

to the top for the homie. Can't wait to get back down there. I never been to a shop that was open at 5:45 in the morning and ready to sell parts.


----------



## koolaid365

always open for u guys


----------



## koolaid365

ttt


----------



## koolaid365

ttt


----------



## Koolaid

need a set of 4.5 tons shipped to 40258 for my towncar.price??


----------



## koolaid365

yessssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## pepe86

how much you charging to wrap frames?


----------



## lowrider63

MR KOOL-AID

thank´s for help mee have a good day :biggrin: :biggrin: 
joakim / rollerz only sweden


----------



## BIGG-USO

can i the price for a set of power balls and 12" cyclenders thank you


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

can u match the black magic 3/4 2 pump set up deal price!?!?!? I would like kool aid Hydros no one in mn I believe is running them and would like to be the first let me know by pm price on this kit or your competition series 2 pump kit and what it consist of thanks


----------



## lowrider63




----------



## koolaid365

ttt


----------



## koolaid365

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Mar 10 2008, 11:57 PM~10140617
> *DAMM KOOLAID YOU PUT IT DOWN SUNDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


remember this day :biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365

ttt


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7YM23XkSLQ
koolaid coils :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:biggrin:


----------



## Stickz

:wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 12 2008, 08:25 AM~12410628
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7YM23XkSLQ
> koolaid coils  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

we got hats;;shirts just ask how much?????


----------



## DIPN714

hese are the shirts;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;get them whilw they hot
















































my boat


----------



## DIPN714

do something with this;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;








BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## SEMS87CUTT

WHAT UP KOOL AID WHAT UP LEO


----------



## bgcutty8463

how much for t-shirt sent to 32566


----------



## DIPN714

*SHIRTS ARE $15;;OR 20 DEPENDING ON UR SIZE AND HAT WITH UR NAME ON BACK ARE $$$50.00*


----------



## showlow

how much for...shipped

1) Set of front Springs- 4 or 4 1/2 ton

2) Set of precut springs for the back 

3) Y-Block 3/4'' in, to 2, 1/2'' outs

4) Fittings: 1-straight male ends 3/4'' to 3/4'', 2- 1/2'' to 3/8'' straight male ends, 2- 1/2'' to 1/2'' elbo both male ends, 2- 1/2 male to #6fitting

5) 4 dump o-ring set.
Im running 2 delta dumps to the front and 2 reds to the back, are the o-ring rebuild kit going to be same? i noticed the cartrigdes are differnt...

6) adjustable upper and lower trailing arms.

7) pre-wired switch box 8 or 10 switch

8) 9 noids

9) 2- 1/2'' female both end basic parker slow downs.

10) #9 marozici gear rebuild kit

long list i know but doing a complete tear down this winter :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

*working on ur price list*


----------



## showlow

hell yeah man :biggrin: lookin for the best package deal i can get!


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## showlow

hows the package deal price working out?! :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nice stuff. Put kool aid and hawaiian punch together and you get some bad ass shit! Got those shirts from the show.


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nice!


----------



## DIPN714

*MERRY CHRISTMAS;;;;REMEMBER JESUS DIED FOR UR SINS TO BE FORGIVEN;;BIG AL SAID IT*


----------



## DIPN714

:0 :0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 20 2008, 07:38 PM~12481862
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS;;;;REMEMBER JESUS DIED FOR UR SINS TO BE FORGIVEN;;BIG AL SAID IT
> *


yeah but did big al realize that it's Christmas, and Jesus was born........ :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

whats up dipn?


----------



## BIGBODYLACZ

wuz up homie am lookin for a piston pump so send me a pm and let me know how much cuz i have a 4 pump set up and i wamt to change it to 3


----------



## KAKALAK

koolaid, how about that price on the balljoint extenders for the lincoln conti, the cheapest pair you got?


----------



## showlow

:biggrin: figure my price list shipped yet? minus the upper and lower control arms...dont need em anymore


----------



## JROCK

HOW MUCH FOR:?

POLISHED WATER FAUCET STYLE SLOW DOWN VALVES. EACH

AND

THE CHROMED CHECK VALVES. EACH

NEED TO GET SOME.


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 20 2008, 02:38 AM~12481862
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS;;;;REMEMBER JESUS DIED FOR UR SINS TO BE FORGIVEN;;BIG AL SAID IT
> *


AMEN 2 THAT BROTHA AL! :biggrin: :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## Corns83'

Hoe much for a two pump street set up sent to 89121


----------



## koolaid365

HEY HEY HEY :biggrin:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT

> _Originally posted by dui_style_@Dec 22 2008, 06:50 AM~12496748
> *Hoe much for a two pump street set up sent to 89121
> *



HOE MUCH? OK LOL


----------



## koolaid365

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERY ONE FROME KOOLAID


----------



## Cadillac1

Kool-Aid -- are you going to be around sunday? I need to make another trip down for some parts?


----------



## DIPN714

*VACATION OVER, BACK 2 WORK NOW;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;DA ELCO IS READY;;;;;;;;;*


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

on da 1st pull up or shout up


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS

chrome coils and chrome psitons shipped to 33033???


----------



## DIPN714

*so do u need a price;;?????? how many pairs and which ones???and where 2 ???*


----------



## DIPN714

*hope u see da elco new years day*


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 2 2009, 01:48 PM~12585371
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did good at the hop at koolaid's... :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

*;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; BIG AL SAID IT ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

KOOLAID COILS BRINGING IN THE NEW YEAR :0 AND THE QUEEN SAID IT :biggrin:V53_p_mlZWI&eurl= :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

had a good time at the after hop, thanks for the hospitality and the spot to hop homie  oh yeah next time dont forget to turn your hat around lololololol


----------



## visionquest23

nice


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

*BIG AL SAID IT*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

ORDER YOUR KOOLAID COILS STAY READY


----------



## eastbay_drop

video of jenn at the shop on 1-2-09

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hd_mzl1BxDg


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

Hd_mzl1BxDg


----------



## DIPN714

*;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;TTT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;???????????*


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 5 2009, 09:07 PM~12616121
> *;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;TTT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;???????????
> *


4 or 4.5 tons shipped to 67217?


----------



## SHOWTIME916

DO YOU GUYS HAVE THE BALL JOINT EXTENDERS FOR LINCOLNS, HOW MUCH? 


ALSO, WHAT SIZE COILS YOU HAVE IN CHROME, HOW MUCH?


----------



## Teamblowme602

THANKS ALOT KOOL-AID FOR LETTING ME USE YOUR SHOP.


----------



## DIPN714

BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;GOOD GOING FRANK/BLOW ME HYDRO


----------



## DIPN714

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKpQPh71i0k


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

*KOOL AID IN DA HOUSE;;;;;;;;WHO SAID IT;;;;;;;;;KOOL AID SAID IT;;;;*


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 5 2009, 09:12 PM~12616187
> *4 or 4.5 tons shipped to 67217?
> *


 :loco:


----------



## edelmiro13

I NEED THESE silver 4.5 ton coils SHIPPED TO 46225


----------



## white link 93

do yall still carry the linclon balljoint extender???


----------



## DIPN714

*IF U DON'R HAVE KOOL AID HYDRO'S U DON'T HAVE A LOW RIDER;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT*


----------



## koolaid365

HI


----------



## DIPN714

*;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT ;;;;;;;;;;; HUH;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;*


----------



## hardline90

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Psycho631

Up :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 16 2009, 08:15 PM~12728748
> *;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG    AL  SAID  IT  ;;;;;;;;;;;  HUH;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## spider 53

looking good bro big props from the irving customz crew :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin: :biggrin:  
whAT UP BOSS????


----------



## OVERTIME

I need a price on some silver 4.5 ton coils shipped to 82301


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 20 2009, 10:32 PM~12766579
> *I need a price on some silver 4.5 ton coils shipped to 82301
> *


Damn Ivan I came in here to ask the same thing!!! I need a price on them shipped to 80915!!! :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13

I am still waiting on a price myself


----------



## koolaid365

SENT PM KOOLAID


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Jan 21 2009, 02:18 PM~12772050
> *SENT PM KOOLAID
> *


  thanks


----------



## DIPN714

*HEY BOSS GOT THE 46 IN THE GRAND NATIONAL ROADSTER SHOW;;IT WILL BE FRI, SAT ,SUNDAY;;;;BIG AL SAID IT* *]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]ATT;;;KOOL AID*


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

TTT


----------



## koolaid365




----------



## showlow

parts list i need, lookin for the best deal shipped...

1) full stack 4ton springs (Front)

2) set of pre-cut springs (back)

3) 9-new solenoids

4) new pre wired switchbox 8 or 10 switch

5) 2-regular donuts

6) Fittings- 2-3/8m x 3/4m straight fitting, 2- 3/8m x 3/8m elbow fitting, 2- 3/4m x 3/4m elbow fitting, 1- 3/4m x 3/4f x 3/4f T-fitting

7) 2- #6 return hose

8) 1- #9 marz. rebuild kit (seals)

9) 2- delta dump rebuild kit (oring)


----------



## DIPN714

SO WHAT KOOL AID WHAT'S GOING ON;;UR PHONE MAIL BOX HAS BEEN BUSY FOR DAYS;;GIVE A BRO A CALL;;;


----------



## texasgold

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12838977


----------



## youcantfademe

kool aid gave me the best price ive been given so far, i think that what im going with.....


----------



## 99linkers

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 14 2007, 03:47 PM~7478452
> *were is the shop?
> *


address


----------



## DIPN714

*;;;;;; IF U DON'T HAVE KOOL AID PARTS U AIN'T LOW RIDEING;;SO LET IT SWANG WITH KOOL AID COILS;;GET UR INCHES U NEED TO SERVE SOME BODY*


----------



## DIPN714

WHERE SANTE FE SPRINGS CALIFORINA


----------



## koolaid365

THANKS BIG AL ,SWITCHMAN ,LEO COOL PHOTO SHOOT TO DAY GRANDPA IN THE HOUSE BLACKMAGIC IN THE HOUSE JUST DIPIN IN THE HOUSE STREET STARS IN THE HOUSE KOOLAID ON THEE BUMPER HOP FEB 14 AT>>>>>>>>>>> :roflmao:


----------



## RegalLimited82

PM price on 2 blocks with 3 ports


----------



## benz88

3pump competion kit, 6"cyls front, 16" in the back.
adjustable upper and lower trailing arms for the rear (towncar)
balljoint extentions (towncar)

All seperate prices please. thanks


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Feb 2 2009, 07:42 PM~12886729
> *THANKS BIG AL ,SWITCHMAN ,LEO COOL PHOTO SHOOT TO DAY GRANDPA IN THE HOUSE BLACKMAGIC IN THE HOUSE JUST DIPIN IN THE HOUSE STREET STARS IN THE HOUSE KOOLAID ON THEE BUMPER HOP FEB 14 AT>>>>>>>>>>> :roflmao:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Feb 2 2009, 07:42 PM~12886729
> *THANKS BIG AL ,SWITCHMAN ,LEO COOL PHOTO SHOOT TO DAY GRANDPA IN THE HOUSE BLACKMAGIC IN THE HOUSE JUST DIPIN IN THE HOUSE STREET STARS IN THE HOUSE KOOLAID ON THEE BUMPER HOP FEB 14 AT>>>>>>>>>>> :roflmao:
> *


NICE MEET EVER1 AT KOOL-AIDS LEO I'LL B KEEPING N TOUCH BIG AL I'LL HIT U UP ON THEM WHEELS..  THANKS TO KOOL AID 4 LET US HANG OUT AT HIS SHOP..


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## koolaid365




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

WHAT UP BOSS MAN;;HOW U BEEN DOING;;MAYBEY THIS SUNDAY I WILL COME BY THERE AND WE BEAT THE ELCO UP A LITTLE BIT;;STILL WAITING ON BRETT FROM LOW RIDER TO SAY IF WE BEEN PICKED FOR ARIZIONA SHOW;;MY FINGER NEEED MORE PRACTICE ON THIOSE SWITCHES


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

what coils you got 4 a big body


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

:0


----------



## DIPN714

TTT


----------



## koolaid365

yes sir :roflmao: :0


----------



## DIPN714

this is how we do it at KOOL AID'
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLbPSclceGk


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

I NEED COIL OVER CUPS DEEP FRONT CUPS 2 FULL STAK 3.5 TON AND 1 STACK 2 TON AND 2 DOUNUTS! AND A PAIR OF MOTER BOLTS! SHIPPED TO 76112 FORT WORTH TEXAS! THANKS!


----------



## DIPN714

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; hey boss so we gona serve darel 2 day?? thats what i just heard;;at 12;25;;;let me no


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

;;;;;;;;;;;GET UR KOOL AID HAT 2 DAY;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## lowrider 4 life

price check for 6 inch cylinders and 16 inch cylinders


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Feb 18 2009, 10:46 AM~13038564
> *I NEED COIL OVER CUPS DEEP FRONT CUPS 2 FULL STAK 3.5 TON AND 1 STACK 2 TON AND 2 DOUNUTS! AND A PAIR OF MOTER BOLTS! SHIPPED TO 76112 FORT WORTH TEXAS! THANKS!
> *


well?????$$$$$$$?????


----------



## DIPN714

we got it


----------



## DIPN714

;[[[[[[[[[ we haveing a blow out sale this week ;;


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 25 2009, 10:15 AM~13108197
> *     ;[[[[[[[[[  we haveing a blow out sale this week ;;
> *


WHATS UP WITH A 2 PUMP SET UP ? $$$$$ HIT ME UP PM


----------



## DIPN714

;;do u need a price?? ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;hey boss no invite 2 az


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 26 2009, 08:29 AM~13117511
> * ;;do u need a price?? ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;hey boss no invite 2 az
> *


yeah price  i got a motor from koolaid in december and now i wanna see on pricess for my 68 complete set up


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## IIMPALAA

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Mar 13 2007, 09:39 PM~7472938
> *EVERY THING IN STCOK READY TO SHIP
> *



need a chrome wish bone for a 64......................ship to 33024.


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

;;;;;;;;come on girl just wash my clothes;; will yaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 3 2009, 08:59 AM~13164549
> *;;;;;;;;come on girl just wash my clothes;;  will yaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 90011....... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714

[[[[[[[[[[[[ HAIR CUTS $20.00 ]]]]]]]]] AT DA SHOP ]]]]]]]]]]]]]


----------



## DIPN714

sickside and dip'ns hop has been moved to kool aids shop 4pm...BIG AL SAID IT;; SO DON'T TRIP IF U WANT TO HOP JUST SHOW UP





sickside and dip'ns hop has been moved to kool aids shop 4pm...BIG AL SAID IT;; SO DON'T TRIP IF U WANT TO HOP JUST SHOW UP




sickside and dip'ns hop has been moved to kool aids shop 4pm...BIG AL SAID IT;; SO DON'T TRIP IF U WANT TO HOP JUST SHOW UP


----------



## DIPN714

HEY KOOL AID THIS IS THE DAY WE BE ON LIVEN THE LOW LIFE;
Hop: the Beginning 
Tue 3/24/09 8:00 PM /ET 
Hydraulics innovator Ted Wells discusses the ups and downs of making low riders 
bounce.


----------



## DIPN714

:0                   :coo


----------



## v00d00

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 2 2009, 08:47 AM~13151781
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: how much to ship over night to 90002 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## v00d00

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 3 2009, 09:59 AM~13164549
> *;;;;;;;;come on girl just wash my clothes;;  will yaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: i will pick up dont have to send :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## v00d00

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 27 2009, 09:54 AM~13128049
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave: :wave: hey koolaid :wave: :wave:


----------



## Breakemoffn619

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unodelosronkones

How much for sum 16 inch chrome cylinders shipped to 78521


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: MARCH 15 4 PM BE AT KOOL AIDS


----------



## koolaid365

blowout sale march 15 2009 at koolaid shop all day hydro parts battery coils motors gears door bumper metal tires everything must go sunday cars free food and soft drinks also there will be a hop at the shop at 4 pm also new adex adel2 new coils new motors old motors solnoids battery wire dealer pricing old coils 10.00 a pair old solnoids 1.00 old motors 10.00 everybody can come clubs haters hoppers street guys call 1 323 864 5050 ask for koolaid or leo were we are or just ask somebody that lowrides bigfish video blow basketball shootout raffels what every not fighting gangbaggin or trippin that day please :cheesy: :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## koolaid365

:0


> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Mar 10 2009, 04:29 AM~13233917
> *blowout sale march 15 2009 at koolaid shop all day hydro parts battery coils motors gears door bumper metal tires everything must go sunday cars free food and soft drinks also there will be a hop at the shop at 4 pm also new adex adel2 new coils new motors old motors solnoids battery wire dealer pricing old coils 10.00 a pair old solnoids 1.00 old motors 10.00 everybody can come clubs haters hoppers street guys call 1 323 864 5050 ask for koolaid or leo were we are or just ask somebody that lowrides bigfish video blow basketball shootout raffels what every not fighting gangbaggin or trippin that day please :cheesy:  :0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

maybe :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

can i tag along


----------



## koolaid365

COME ON DOWN SUNDAY


----------



## DIPN714

QUOTE(koolaid365 @ Mar 10 2009, 04:29 AM) 
blowout sale march 15 2009 at koolaid shop all day hydro parts battery coils motors gears door bumper metal tires everything must go sunday cars free food and soft drinks also there will be a hop at the shop at 4 pm also new adex adel2 new coils new motors old motors solnoids battery wire dealer pricing old coils 10.00 a pair old solnoids 1.00 old motors 10.00 everybody can come clubs haters hoppers street guys call 1 323 864 5050 ask for koolaid or leo were we are or just ask somebody that lowrides bigfish video blow basketball shootout raffels what every not fighting gangbaggin or trippin that day please


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

SUP KOOLAID...this is FRANKS HYDRAULICS boy MIKE me n you talked the day we was down there the day after new years I had mentioned to you that I do shirts n stickers n stuff....I was wondering how I can earn some of your buisness I got good prices that come with good custumer service....let me know if your interested bro ill hook it up!


----------



## DIPN714

QUOTE(koolaid365 @ Mar 10 2009, 04:29 AM) 
blowout sale march 15 2009 at koolaid shop all day hydro parts battery coils motors gears door bumper metal tires everything must go sunday cars free food and soft drinks also there will be a hop at the shop at 4 pm also new adex adel2 new coils new motors old motors solnoids battery wire dealer pricing old coils 10.00 a pair old solnoids 1.00 old motors 10.00 everybody can come clubs haters hoppers street guys call 1 323 864 5050 ask for koolaid or leo were we are or just ask somebody that lowrides bigfish video blow basketball shootout raffels what every not fighting gangbaggin or trippin that day please


----------



## koolaid365

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 10 2009, 07:49 AM~13235101
> *QUOTE(koolaid365 @ Mar 10 2009, 04:29 AM)
> blowout sale march 15 2009 at koolaid shop all day hydro parts battery coils motors gears door bumper metal tires everything must go sunday cars free food and soft drinks also there will be a hop at the shop at 4 pm also new adex adel2 new coils new motors old motors solnoids battery wire dealer pricing old coils 10.00 a pair old solnoids 1.00 old motors 10.00 everybody can come clubs haters hoppers street guys call 1 323 864 5050 ask for koolaid or leo were we are or just ask somebody that lowrides bigfish video blow basketball shootout raffels what every not fighting gangbaggin or trippin that day please
> *


----------



## DIPN714

Welcome to your control panel 
Your post
[ Forward PM | Reply ]
Personal Message
SOFTIN Your post, Today, 01:15 PM 


New Member


Group: First Year
Posts: 10
Member No.: 72,464
Joined: Nov 2008



Hello! 

With the blow out sale coming up, would you be interested in being a vender at our show in Santa Barbara this coming July 25th? If you are email me at [email protected] and I'll send you some info.

TTYL,

Tiffany


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Mar 10 2009, 07:29 AM~13234945
> *COME ON DOWN SUNDAY
> *


----------



## koolaid365

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 10 2009, 08:18 AM~13235333
> *QUOTE(koolaid365 @ Mar 10 2009, 04:29 AM)
> blowout sale march 15 2009 at koolaid shop all day hydro parts battery coils motors gears door bumper metal tires everything must go sunday cars free food and soft drinks also there will be a hop at the shop at 4 pm also new adex adel2 new coils new motors old motors solnoids battery wire dealer pricing old coils 10.00 a pair old solnoids 1.00 old motors 10.00 everybody can come clubs haters hoppers street guys call 1 323 864 5050 ask for koolaid or leo were we are or just ask somebody that lowrides bigfish video blow basketball shootout raffels what every not fighting gangbaggin or trippin that day please
> *


----------



## DIPN714

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365

:roflmao:


----------



## All Out Customs

Looks like its gonna be a good family event to attend on a cool Sunday in L.A. Hope everyone comes out with good spirits in order to maintain the peace.


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

QUOTE(DIPN714 @ Mar 10 2009, 08:18 AM) 
QUOTE(koolaid365 @ Mar 10 2009, 04:29 AM) 
blowout sale march 15 2009 at koolaid shop all day hydro parts battery coils motors gears door bumper metal tires everything must go sunday cars free food and soft drinks also there will be a hop at the shop at 4 pm also new adex adel2 new coils new motors old motors solnoids battery wire dealer pricing old coils 10.00 a pair old solnoids 1.00 old motors 10.00 everybody can come clubs haters hoppers street guys call 1 323 864 5050 ask for koolaid or leo were we are or just ask somebody that lowrides bigfish video blow basketball shootout raffels what every not fighting gangbaggin or trippin that day please


----------



## koolaid365

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 12 2009, 03:03 PM~13262486
> *QUOTE(DIPN714 @ Mar 10 2009, 08:18 AM)
> QUOTE(koolaid365 @ Mar 10 2009, 04:29 AM)
> blowout sale march 15 2009 at koolaid shop all day hydro parts battery coils motors gears door bumper metal tires everything must go sunday cars free food and soft drinks also there will be a hop at the shop at 4 pm also new adex adel2 new coils new motors old motors solnoids battery wire dealer pricing old coils 10.00 a pair old solnoids 1.00 old motors 10.00 everybody can come clubs haters hoppers street guys call 1 323 864 5050 ask for koolaid or leo were we are or just ask somebody that lowrides bigfish video blow basketball shootout raffels what every not fighting gangbaggin or trippin that day please
> *


----------



## koolaid365

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Mar 12 2009, 01:01 PM~13261428
> *Looks like its gonna be a good family event to attend on a cool Sunday in L.A.  Hope everyone comes out with good spirits in order to maintain the peace.
> *


----------



## koolaid365

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 10 2009, 07:49 AM~13235101
> *QUOTE(koolaid365 @ Mar 10 2009, 04:29 AM)
> blowout sale march 15 2009 at koolaid shop all day hydro parts battery coils motors gears door bumper metal tires everything must go sunday cars free food and soft drinks also there will be a hop at the shop at 4 pm also new adex adel2 new coils new motors old motors solnoids battery wire dealer pricing old coils 10.00 a pair old solnoids 1.00 old motors 10.00 everybody can come clubs haters hoppers street guys call 1 323 864 5050 ask for koolaid or leo were we are or just ask somebody that lowrides bigfish video blow basketball shootout raffels what every not fighting gangbaggin or trippin that day please
> *


----------



## All Out Customs

Thanks Kool-Aid for the So Cal. hospitality. It was a cool day of lowriding fun. It was packed with lowriders that came from all over. Got there a little late, but here are some pics of the Kool-Aid blowout sale and hop.















































Majestics CC and Traffic CC


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## All Out Customs

Frank's Hydraulics drove out from AZ to hop, representing Black Magic Hydraulics and Team Blow Me.


----------



## All Out Customs

The kids are the future of lowriding. Up, Up, and away. Here is my son dreaming about hitting the switch of a Black Magic ride.


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## All Out Customs

Clean LS


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## All Out Customs

Heres a few pics of the hop


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## All Out Customs

How High Hydraulics


----------



## Hannibal Lector

nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Mar 15 2009, 11:50 PM~13291992
> *How High Hydraulics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that car is maaaaad weighted. 2 licks onthebumper.


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD

:biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by STR8GRINDING IN SD_@Mar 15 2009, 09:06 PM~13292075
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Keep em coming, I saw you guys out there. Props to you guys who came from way out and put it down.


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Mar 15 2009, 11:09 PM~13292102
> *Keep em coming, I saw you guys out there.  Props to you guys who came from way out and put it down.
> *


I GOT A GANG OF THEM BUT IM TIERD HAHA ILL POST THEM TOMOROW IT WAS A LONG DAY TODAY IVE SLEPT ABOUT 2 HOURS SO IMA CRASH THANX FOR THE LOVE HOMIE BACK AT U ILL POST THE REST OF THE PICS TOMOROW AND A PREVIEW FOR MY NEW DVD 2


----------



## All Out Customs

It was all in good fun until the cops rolled through and told everyone to go home. :angry:


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## All Out Customs

It was fun while it lasted, but had to dip early because the cops were beginning to issue citations. Thanks to the Kool-Aid staff for being the hosts with the most and to all the clubs and solo riders in attendance for maintaining the peace.


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by STR8GRINDING IN SD_@Mar 15 2009, 09:13 PM~13292131
> *I GOT A GANG OF THEM BUT IM TIERD HAHA ILL POST THEM TOMOROW IT WAS A LONG DAY TODAY IVE SLEPT ABOUT 2 HOURS SO IMA CRASH THANX FOR THE LOVE HOMIE BACK AT U ILL POST THE REST OF THE PICS TOMOROW AND A PREVIEW FOR MY NEW DVD 2
> *



That's right man, handle your business. I can't wait to see your flicks. I gotta invest in a bigger memory card, or even better, a newer and upgraded camera. My memory card was full and I was just warming up. Just trying to step up my photography game because I guess you can call it another passion. Went to BMH the day before and saw Leo there, and I told him, "See Ya Tomorrow."


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD




----------



## TYTE9D

ttt


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## koolaid365

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Mar 15 2009, 11:13 PM~13292133
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was all in good fun until the cops rolled through and told everyone to go home.  :angry:
> *


----------



## koolaid365

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Mar 15 2009, 10:46 PM~13291972
> *Heres a few pics of the hop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## koolaid365

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Mar 15 2009, 11:13 PM~13292133
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was all in good fun until the cops rolled through and told everyone to go home.  :angry:
> *


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## 4_PLAY!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 18 2009, 08:02 AM~13314022
> *
> *


 :machinegun: ............................ :cheesy:


----------



## DIPN714

IS;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;</span></span></span></span>


----------



## DIPN714

count it all joy


----------



## .TODD

sup its todd with the regal get back to me bout the chrome homie :biggrin:


----------



## BILL'S CHOP SHOP..

how much for a chrome street armature


----------



## DIPN714

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;BLOW OUT SALE GOING ON CALL;KOOL AIDS


----------



## .TODD

keep me posted leo


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## koolaid365

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Mar 23 2009, 07:25 PM~13365521
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

;;;;we have it check out kool aid parts


----------



## DIPN714

;;;;;;;;;;;;;these have a life time warnty;;;big AL SAID IT


----------



## DIPN714

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;da pesco pump;;;if u like show junk in yo trunk;;;;;;;;


----------



## DIPN714

;;YO FELLOWS EASTER APRIL 12;;LOWRIDEING AT ITS BEST GET UR PARTS NOW;;BIG RALLY COMMING UP;;DO'N'T BE LEFT OUT CAUSE U HOME BROKEN DOWN GET YO PARTS NOW


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 24 2009, 08:25 AM~13372506
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;;;;we have it  check out kool aid  parts
> *


on your price list 12'' chrome cylinders are 100 dollars are like these 3 oil ring ones but chrome or are they just a street cylinder????


----------



## DIPN714

will let u no


----------



## DIPN714

ttt


----------



## koolaid365

were we at this week everybody sun


----------



## porterhouse

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 21 2009, 09:00 AM~13344677
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATS UP CHIRS ITS PORTER FROM S D STR8 GAME CC THAT SHIT AT SHOP GOOD ILL BE UP AGAIN TO THE SHOP


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

ttt


----------



## .TODD

let me know :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:thumbsup: to Kool-Aid for being on LTLL


----------



## DIPN714

silver coils in stock;;;;;;;;;;;; kool aids[/size]


----------



## DIPN714

;;;;;;;;;;;;OR WE HAVE USED COILS;;TAKE UR PICK


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

THE GRAY COILS''''


----------



## koolaid365

good stuff al


----------



## DIPN714

we gona sale them all


----------



## koolaid365

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 2 2009, 07:59 AM~13464020
> *;;;;;;;;;;;;OR  WE  HAVE    USED COILS;;TAKE UR PICK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 2 2009, 01:07 PM~13465116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Apr 3 2009, 07:34 PM~13477868
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 24 2009, 11:30 AM~13372555
> *;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;da pesco pump;;;if u like show junk in yo trunk;;;;;;;;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit




----------



## DIPN714

:wave:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

PM SENT


----------



## eight1eightstyle

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 24 2009, 08:30 AM~13372555
> *;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;da pesco pump;;;if u like show junk in yo trunk;;;;;;;;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what the price tag on a set of this?


----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by eight1eightstyle_@Apr 7 2009, 08:50 AM~13505520
> *what the price tag on a set of this?
> *


X2


----------



## DIPN714

da price list on page 42 check it out


----------



## DIPN714

call 4 price on pesco;;;;;323-8645050 thanks


----------



## DIPN714

:dunno: :dunno: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DIPN714

$600.00 SEE BIG AL CASH ONLY CANDY MARBOLIZED RED


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 24 2009, 09:30 AM~13372555
> *;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;da pesco pump;;;if u like show junk in yo trunk;;;;;;;;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714

HAVE A HAPPY EASTER;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Mar 13 2007, 11:18 PM~7473254
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much 4 the chrome 1/2" slow dn valve and the green springs, and what tonage are those springs?


----------



## DIPN714

PRICE LIST ON PAGE 40 I THINK BUT ITS ON HERE


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## koolaid365

HOP TONIGHT AT KOOLAIDS SHOP 7 :30 PM :biggrin:


----------



## NastyRedz

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Mar 13 2007, 09:54 PM~7473545
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I don't care for all the blue wires everywhere. I love the frame work


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## illeagle86

:wave: :wave: :wave: :h5:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## INKEDCITY




----------



## Psycho631

whats the phone#


----------



## Juxes_One

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Mar 13 2007, 08:39 PM~7472938
> *EVERY THING IN STCOK READY TO SHIP
> *


I NEED 6 SELINOIDS, QUICK DISCONNECT, AND 6 BATT CABLES


----------



## koolaid365

1 323 864 5050


----------



## koolaid365

:roflmao:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## koolaid365

open for bussiness 8am to 6pm 7 days a week 1 323 864 5050 also call for after hours pickup and delivery koolaid second wind


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

kool aid coils :biggrin:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

Picked up some coils and switches from Koolaid yesterday. Koolaid & Leo :thumbsup:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

HIT ME UP KOOLAID. I tried to call but no answer; I need those 4.5s.


----------



## koolaid365

hop tue koolaid shop anyone can come to get serve nextlevel how hi club cars dip in just dipin outcast rick switchman teamblow me pasadena clubs ie shops and clubs bear steven 6 battery on weight spike from thee water over thee mountain come all in door hop food will be there this time ken all haters and players 7:30 8:00 pm tue at kolaids or call 1 323 864 5050 also wiil be video tape by thee pros :roflmao: :thumbsup: uffin:  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Apr 27 2009, 12:12 PM~13701704
> *hop tue koolaid shop anyone can come to get serve nextlevel how hi club cars dip in just dipin outcast rick switchman teamblow me pasadena clubs ie shops and clubs bear steven 6 battery on weight spike from thee water over thee mountain come all in door hop food will be there this time ken all haters and players 7:30 8:00 pm tue at kolaids or call 1 323 864 5050 also wiil be video tape by thee pros :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  uffin:    :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


Thanks for the callback, Bredren.


----------



## koolaid365

HOOOOOOOOOOOOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## eastbay_drop

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 26 2009, 10:43 AM~13693004
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kool aid coils :biggrin:
> *



a show here in hayward this past saturday, jenn tearin it up :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Apr 27 2009, 02:35 PM~13703446
> *HOOOOOOOOOOOOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
> *


So did mine ship with the complimentary KoolAid decal? :dunno:


----------



## I.C. Joker




----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Apr 28 2009, 12:52 AM~13712814
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


i just a shoulder roll into a headspin into a backspin and finished off with a pose. :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Apr 27 2009, 02:14 PM~13705179
> *a show here in hayward this past saturday, jenn tearin it up  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn straight! BMH n KOOLAID COILS! she can hit it good! :biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 28 2009, 10:07 AM~13715825
> *damn straight! BMH n KOOLAID COILS! she can hit it good! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Big Rob M




----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Apr 27 2009, 07:29 PM~13706636
> *So did mine ship with the complimentary KoolAid decal? :dunno:
> *


:nosad:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@May 1 2009, 07:31 AM~13753014
> *
> *


if you look in the bmh equipment section on the 33 or 34 page, i did a small video with your silver coils that i had in their since janruary, fuckers are still solid but they're goin in a v6 lmk watcha think. :biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365

ALL GOOD TRY THEM KOOLAID


----------



## thirtymax

do you have any package prices


----------



## koolaid365

:cheesy:


----------



## Big Rob M

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@May 4 2009, 07:34 AM~13778024
> *:cheesy:
> *


wensday


----------



## NaptownSwangin

Thanks again for outstanding customer service....:thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365

your welcome koolaid


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Kool aid n leo are some kool ass peeps.


----------



## la1983regal




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## lrocky2003

Majestics May 24th 2009
Hop rules correction
Single pump& double pump street- Max lock up 30", complete car, no drop downs, no pushed back rear end. Extended rear uppers are ok.
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Single pump & Double pump semi street- Max lock up 35", complete car, and rear bumper in stock location. Modified uppers ok, extended lowers ok. Car must drive into the pit. Oh yeah shocks are a must in stock location.
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Modified class single or double- Max lock up 40" This class is for street cars with pushed back rear ends, drop mount, Must drive into the pit and have bumpers. If you single you will be in the same class as doubles it’s modified Class no crying.
1st place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Radical anything goes singles, doubles don’t matter its radical. Anything higher than a 40" lock up.
1st place $400.00 2nd place $150.00 

If their single pump radical cars coming and their is enough then we may separate the single and doubles.

Trucks- single and double pump winner takes the whole pot.


CARS $40.00 entry 
Trucks $50.00 entry

Any questions call me at (559)333-2451 or chirps me at 117*930*2758


----------



## DIPN714

just no crying when u loose


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## koolaid365

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 28 2009, 10:07 AM~13715825
> *damn straight! BMH n KOOLAID COILS! she can hit it good! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DIPN714

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DIPN714

:0 :0


----------



## DIPN714

:0


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Jan 7 2009, 07:39 AM~12630960
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

> :biggrin:
> [/quote]
> thats what iam talking about


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## 66SS818




----------



## Big Rob M

MAJESTICS DELANO WOULD LIKE TO THANK KOOLAID HYDRAULICS FOR THE SPONCERSHIP OF THE HOPP. YOU GUYS DID GREAT IN MY BOOK. KOOLAID #1


----------



## houcksupholstery

Have any ball joint extenders for my 93 mercury marquis???????


----------



## koolaid365

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@May 25 2009, 06:29 PM~13994849
> *MAJESTICS DELANO WOULD LIKE TO THANK KOOLAID HYDRAULICS FOR THE SPONCERSHIP OF THE HOPP. YOU GUYS DID GREAT IN MY BOOK. KOOLAID #1
> *


thanks for having us koolaid


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Mar 13 2007, 09:21 PM~7473280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




How much???


----------



## Southside01

HERE ARE SOME KOOLAID COILS WORKING :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

hop at kool aids may 26 tuesday night;;;2 nite


----------



## DIPN714

AND ITS ALL REAL, SHE PAST DA TOUCH TEST</span>


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## koolaid365

:biggrin:


----------



## trunkgotknock

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 26 2009, 01:20 PM~14002716
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE SOME KOOLAID COILS WORKING :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


.............. :thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365

uffin:


----------



## sideshowfour

Koolaid is taken over, real cool people over there 
" coils $130, Bat $750, Gears $120, hitting the bumper every other tuesday Priceless"
Keep it up koolaid !!!!your doing something good :thumbsup:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

Individuals Car Club Los Angeles Welcomes all on the 5th of July










Nacho
Individuals Car Club
Los Angeles


----------



## cheecho loco

> _Originally posted by sideshowfour_@Jun 4 2009, 01:41 AM~14090680
> *Koolaid is taken over, real cool people over there
> " coils $130, Bat $750, Gears $120, hitting the bumper every other tuesday Priceless"
> Keep it up koolaid !!!!your doing something good :thumbsup:
> *


koolaid is the shit,but they need to put a shop in the west texas area for all them true lone star riders bumper checking in the 806;


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 28 2009, 08:44 AM~14024317
> *
> AND ITS ALL REAL, SHE PAST DA TOUCH TEST</span>
> *


dammmmmmmmm she is bad :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 24 2009, 08:30 AM~13372555
> *;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;da pesco pump;;;if u like show junk in yo trunk;;;;;;;;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much :uh:


----------



## Certified Ryda

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 28 2009, 09:44 AM~14024317
> *
> AND ITS ALL REAL, SHE PAST DA TOUCH TEST</span>
> *


AREN'T YOU THE HEAD DEACON OF YOUR CHURCH. WOW  I WOUNDER WHAT WOULD YOUR PASTOR SAY.


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

KOOLAID HIT ME UP I NEED SOME STUFF MANN....


----------



## DIPN714

<img src=\'http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh255/dipn714/DSC00995.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
kool aid and big AL


----------



## DIPN714

at kool aids every tuesday


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 9 2009, 03:37 PM~14141667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <img src=\'http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh255/dipn714/DSC00995.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> kool aid  and  big  AL
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

:thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

new kool aid flavor


----------



## DIPN714

Mr. kool Aid ; him self


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## koolaid365

:roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714

PIMP MY RIDE


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

Wanna give big ups to Kool Aid Hydraulics for getting my stuff out to me on time even though i was short about 2-3 dollars. Good poeple to deal with. This is Renne from Plant City Fl.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

http://www.koolaid-coils.com/


----------



## DIPN714

:0


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

:0 :0 :0 :0    :uh: :uh: :uh: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

send us your koolaid coils in action to [email protected] and we will post them on are web sit


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

ok hows that


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

send your photo here.> [email protected]


----------



## DIPN714

what up bro


----------



## DIPN714

om/albums/tt358/714dipn/MENSHEALTHFAIR.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DIPN714

aid will be doing a hop;;all u hoppers come on out;let it swang


----------



## koolaid365

:thumbsup:


----------



## sp00kyi3

need to saco motors u got any :0


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## festiva bangin

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 19 2009, 03:41 PM~14241685
> *
> *


Thought you was going to Tulsa,Okla....


----------



## DIPN714

couldn't make it


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

you guys have drop mounts??


----------



## doctahouse

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 24 2009, 09:26 AM~13372520
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;these have a life time warnty;;;big AL  SAID IT
> *




What's the warranty cover?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jun 22 2009, 09:45 PM~14268424
> *What's the warranty cover?
> *


bend it break it its coverd


----------



## doctahouse

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 22 2009, 10:49 PM~14268467
> *bend it break it  its coverd
> *



Nice!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jun 22 2009, 11:01 PM~14268582
> *Nice!!
> *



lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 14 2009, 09:39 AM~14185306
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that aint no car hop...looks like a day at the races lol


----------



## DIPN714

and u no who won the race


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 23 2009, 05:19 PM~14276421
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THERE A HOP 2 NITE?


----------



## DIPN714

yep hop 2 nite;;let it swang


----------



## DIPN714

DON'T MISS OUT;;LOT OF ACTION 2 NITE


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 23 2009, 05:25 PM~14276469
> *DON'T MISS OUT;;LOT OF ACTION  2 NITE
> *


 :0 .WE TAKING A STREET REGAL...............6 BATTS.......NO ADEX, NO PISTON, NO TUCK...LOL...............YOU'LL SEE IT 2NITE.........STILL NEEDS MORE WORK BUT FUCK IT............ALL IN FUN.............


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 23 2009, 05:19 PM~14276421
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i had to drive around a celebrity :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## GHETTO60

PICS


----------



## MalibuLou

pics


----------



## MUFASA

GOOD LOOKN OUT ON THE COILS KOOL-AID.............THANK U


----------



## sp00kyi3

were all the ii gears need one asap and a saco


----------



## koolaid365

GOT SACOS AND 11 GEARS :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Jun 25 2009, 04:23 PM~14298157
> *GOT SACOS AND 11 GEARS :biggrin:
> *


Need some solenoids probably 8 of them and a set of coils for the front of a 91 sonoma. Maybe the 2 3/4 precuts? Or some 3 tons lmk price shipped to 55806 Duluth mn


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 23 2009, 06:35 PM~14276540
> *:0 .WE TAKING A STREET REGAL...............6 BATTS.......NO ADEX, NO PISTON, NO TUCK...LOL...............YOU'LL SEE IT 2NITE.........STILL NEEDS MORE WORK BUT FUCK IT............ALL IN FUN.............
> *


Mufasa you building a new car??? :cheesy: :0


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 25 2009, 09:36 PM~14301674
> *Mufasa you building a new car??? :cheesy:  :0
> *


NAW..........NO ROOM FOR ANOTHER CAR..............GOTTA GET RID OF THIS ONE FIRST.........  


TOOK THE HOMIES REGAL OUT THAT NITE


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 25 2009, 10:41 PM~14301741
> *NAW..........NO ROOM FOR ANOTHER CAR..............GOTTA GET RID OF THIS ONE FIRST.........
> TOOK THE HOMIES REGAL OUT THAT NITE
> *


How'd it do??? Didn't see any vids


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 25 2009, 09:44 PM~14301774
> *How'd it do??? Didn't see any vids
> *


GO TO THE 2 PUMP 6 BATT TOPIC..............COUPLE VIDS THERE TESTN THE CAR.................NO PISTON, NO ADEX, AND NO TUCK........STRAIGHT STREET..LAYS LOW TOO........... :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 25 2009, 10:45 PM~14301801
> *GO TO THE 2 PUMP 6 BATT TOPIC..............COUPLE VIDS THERE TESTN THE CAR.................NO PISTON, NO ADEX, AND NO TUCK........STRAIGHT STREET..LAYS LOW TOO........... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 25 2009, 09:44 PM~14301774
> *How'd it do??? Didn't see any vids
> *


OH YEAH.....I GAVE A SHOUT OUT TO U AFTER I HOPPED MY CAR FOR BIG FISH...................


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 25 2009, 10:47 PM~14301825
> *OH YEAH.....I GAVE A SHOUT OUT TO U AFTER I HOPPED MY CAR FOR BIG FISH...................
> *


Good lookin out, 

Tell the Maniacos boys I said whats up... :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 25 2009, 09:58 PM~14301964
> *Good lookin out,
> 
> Tell the Maniacos boys I said whats up... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: hno: hno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## koolaid365

sunday hollywood park


----------



## DIPN714

sunday hollywood park


----------



## DIPN714

:0 :0  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

KOOL AID DOING GOOD THINGS


----------



## koolaid365

:roflmao:


----------



## Johnny562

You guys carry Italian Dumps? If so, how much for a pair?


----------



## doctahouse

Thanks Koolaid for the fast shipping of the coils and the quality service while warranting my ram. Hope to have them coils broken in no time.


----------



## mhiggy911

hey gonna order some coils online tonight, i called u guys a week ago and you guys said you were out of 3 1/2s you guys have any yet i need them in a hurry??


----------



## mhiggy911

i placed the order let me know if you have them in stock thanks :biggrin: ,and if some blue stickers fall in the box its ok :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

we got all da coils in stock now;;;big AL said it


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 25 2009, 09:58 PM~14301964
> *Good lookin out,
> 
> Tell the Maniacos boys I said whats up... :biggrin:
> *




:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: SUPP RON ????


----------



## DIPN714

take a good look at da trailer;;;;k.A


----------



## DIPN714

makeing money


----------



## DIPN714

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;u got a choice;;;;;;;;;;</span>








   :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jul 6 2009, 07:47 PM~14397861
> *hey gonna order some coils online tonight, i called u guys a week ago and you guys said you were out of 3 1/2s you guys have any yet i need them in a hurry??
> *


I hope u ordered them pre crushed


----------



## DIPN714

SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN U HOP;;;


----------



## swangin68

sick,, both of em be hangin,, but i think u gotem big AL,,, by about 6 inches to a foot :0


----------



## swangin68

sick,, both of em be hangin,, but i think u gotem big AL,,, by about 6 inches to a foot :0


----------



## koolaid365

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 10 2009, 12:08 PM~14435656
> *SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN U HOP;;;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## koolaid365

OK :roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714

THANKS 2 KOOL AID HYDRALICS</span>


----------



## mhiggy911

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 10 2009, 09:29 AM~14433384
> *I hope u ordered them pre crushed
> *


i didnt know you could when i ordered them if i press them can i get a full stack in? or do i still need to cut?


----------



## koolaid365

TRY PRESS FIRST


----------



## koolaid365

y :thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Mar 13 2007, 08:13 PM~7473217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mhiggy911

got my coils on time thanks guys.ill try them out soon! no stickers though  lol


----------



## koolaid365

out of stickers but will get more


----------



## mhiggy911

i was just messin with ya bro


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jul 15 2009, 08:41 PM~14487990
> *got my coils on time thanks guys.ill try them out soon! no stickers though    lol
> *


make sure you send a picture for the web site


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Jul 15 2009, 08:00 PM~14487577
> *
> *


----------



## DIPN714

what ya need,,, my girl;;


----------



## woody_oc

went and picked up a heavy duty support bearing today... works great thanks...
lil vibration when i reach 55 mph but stays intact...lol.
thanks again :thumbsup:


----------



## mister x

sup al wut it do homeboy how dat santa ana life nicca


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

HEY KOOLAID I NEED SOME COILS 4.5 HOW MUCH HOMIE?


----------



## DIPN714

$130.00 plus shipping;;if needed


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365




----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Jul 20 2009, 08:40 AM~14523583
> *
> *



Hi :wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 17 2009, 10:10 AM~14503019
> *$130.00  plus shipping;;if needed
> *


----------



## TAYLORMADE

How much for a 1'' block?


----------



## magoo

*CHRIS, LEO, AL........IS YOUR PHONE LINE DOWN????? BE TRYING TO GET THROUGH?..........THANKS MAGOO*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

KOOL-AID THANKS 4 THE HOOK UP ON MY PARTS @ SUNDAY'S SHOW GREAT PRICES


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by magoo_@Jul 21 2009, 01:07 PM~14539555
> *CHRIS, LEO, AL........IS YOUR PHONE LINE DOWN????? BE TRYING TO GET THROUGH?..........THANKS MAGOO
> *


DID U GET THROUGH


----------



## magoo

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 21 2009, 02:04 PM~14540216
> *DID U GET THROUGH
> *


 :no: ...NOT YET....I JUST TRIED CALLIN AGAIN


----------



## magoo

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 21 2009, 01:16 PM~14539685
> *KOOL-AID THANKS 4 THE HOOK UP ON MY PARTS @ SUNDAY'S SHOW GREAT PRICES
> *


*YUP GOOD PRICES....AND GOOD PEEPS!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365

:roflmao:


----------



## WESTUP702

kool -aid backing plates blue...? w/rods..shipped to 44612


----------



## koolaid365

koolaid


----------



## koolaid365

what up everybody


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Jul 27 2009, 04:33 PM~14597074
> *what up everybody
> *



*chris, you didnt take no pics from San Diego?*


----------



## koolaid365

BIG AL DID GO TO SHOWS FOR SD SHOW


----------



## DIPN714

AND HIT DA MOST INCHES


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*damn,.. looks like Al almost got a new paintjob..lol*


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jul 29 2009, 09:22 AM~14614948
> *damn,.. looks like Al almost got a new paintjob..lol
> *


WHAT DO U MEAN ALMOST BETTER LOOK AT IT GOOD;;FRESH PAINT HOMIE


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 29 2009, 09:39 AM~14615088
> *WHAT DO U MEAN ALMOST BETTER LOOK AT IT GOOD;;FRESH PAINT HOMIE
> *



*nah bro,.. like you ALMOST got a new paintjob cuz that mustang came a lil tooo close. :biggrin: *


----------



## MUFASA

TTT FOR MY COIL SPONSOR...............


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 30 2009, 06:10 PM~14631770
> *TTT FOR MY COIL SPONSOR...............
> *


i need a sponsor too


----------



## koolaid365

I DO TOO


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

do you sell 100'' plus cars i need one by sunday and how much shipped


----------



## DIPN714

DA PRICE RIGHT SELL U ONE;;;KOOLAID SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;HUH


----------



## DIPN714

U RIGHT ALMOST GOT A NEW PAINT JOB</span>


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## tcg64

:thumbsup:


----------



## Caddy-1991

pm me for slip yoke for caddy 1991 and for have balljoint


----------



## Big Rob M

anybody got a bare non cut gbody frame that theyll sell me? if so pm me pls. in cal only


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## koolaid365

got those coils in and the motors so call me 1 323 864 5050 koolaid


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## koolaid365

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Aug 25 2009, 10:37 AM~14875504
> *got those coils in and the motors so call me 1 323 864 5050 koolaid
> *


----------



## lowridincalivato

how bout extra deep coil over cups that go over powerballs? having trouble finding em


----------



## lowrivi1967

how much for 2 pump chrome set-up shipped to 97501 Medford,Or. thanks


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 30 2009, 08:10 PM~14631770
> *TTT FOR MY COIL SPONSOR...............
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

koolaid


----------



## koolaid365

koolaid :roflmao:


----------



## koolaid365

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gn4X8xABC3Y

koolaids blue regal on kilos new video


----------



## koolaid365

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gn4X8xABC3Y&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gn4X8xABC3Y&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


koolaids blue regal on kilos new video


----------



## FantasyCustoms

Shot out to kool aid post up some work in the shop :tongue:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## koolaid365

koolaid hydros has everything you need in stock


----------



## monteloco

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 1 2009, 03:16 PM~14950100
> *koolaid hydros has everything you need in stock
> *


YES SIR IM A WITNESS :cheesy:


----------



## koolaid365

koolAid


----------



## pipiz13

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Mar 14 2007, 09:32 PM~7481152
> *$115 shipped
> *


Do you still have the 3.5 coils for $115 shipped let me knew thanks?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by pipiz13_@Sep 3 2009, 08:32 PM~14975831
> *Do you still have the 3.5 coils for $115 shipped let me knew thanks?
> *


that was back in 07


----------



## pipiz13

What is the price shipped?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by pipiz13_@Sep 3 2009, 09:50 PM~14976805
> *What is the price  shipped?
> *


need zip code for shipping


----------



## Mideast

ttt for kool-aid


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365

<<<Kool-Aid Hydraulics: whatcha need>>>


----------



## BIG STUART~GT

Do you guys have a site or anywhere with a price list?


----------



## phatjoe0615

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 4 2009, 04:16 PM~14982978
> *<<<Kool-Aid Hydraulics: whatcha need>>>
> *


bro i sent u a pm and no reply! well what are ur prices and how much is ur double whammy?


----------



## 99linkers

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@Sep 6 2009, 03:30 PM~14997375
> *bro i sent u a pm and no reply! well what are ur prices and how much is ur double whammy?
> *


there link says 100 bro....... 

http://www.koolaidhydraulics.com/home.html
check it out big dog..


----------



## lincoln863

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 4 2009, 05:16 PM~14982978
> *<<<Kool-Aid Hydraulics: whatcha need>>>
> *


I need some arms done for a 2000 lincoln towncar reinforced and extended 1 1/2 not the tubeler kind thoe. you think you can make them??


----------



## koolaid365

call me 1 323 864 5050 koolaid :thumbsup:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 30 2009, 10:32 PM~13439701
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that one big fucking bondo crack 

somebodys beating the shit out of that elco :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## phatjoe0615

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Sep 6 2009, 06:16 PM~14997987
> *there link says 100 bro.......
> 
> http://www.koolaidhydraulics.com/home.html
> check it out big dog..
> *


thanks joey!


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Apr 3 2009, 05:34 PM~13477868
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Oh thats good stuff! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Caddy-1991

pm wthe adex pric


----------



## koolaid365

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365

call Kool-Aid and place your orders 
323-864-5050


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## munozfamily




----------



## bigshod




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

ttt


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## koolaid365

hi all back


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

welcome back how was rio ?


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## koolaid365

hi


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Oct 27 2009, 08:01 AM~15480214
> *hi
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 22 2009, 09:28 AM~15433581
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## gottie

:thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

winter sale coming soon :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## bigscrapp

how much for a pair of ball joint extenders for a 92'towncar w/the ball joints shipped to lv,89106


----------



## mr low low

:0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## savsicc45

Kool-aid ur shop is the kind shop I like but I known about y'all for a minute I like y'all work and I seen y'all work good shit


----------



## mr low low

kool-aid


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by bigscrapp_@Nov 18 2009, 03:18 PM~15705412
> *how much for a pair of ball joint extenders for a 92'towncar w/the ball joints shipped to lv,89106
> *


pm sent let me know


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

how much for the 3,5 pre cuts or 3 tons full stacks????? for a 91 sonoma with 2.8 v6


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Nov 20 2009, 10:25 PM~15733527
> *how much for the 3,5 pre cuts or 3 tons full stacks????? for a 91 sonoma with 2.8 v6
> *


pm sent


----------



## Mr. GOON




----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

how much for the 3 3/4 ton. herd those were badass coils?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Nov 21 2009, 08:06 PM~15740821
> *how much for the 3 3/4 ton. herd those were badass coils?
> *


135 plus shipping


----------



## NaptownSwangin

Can I get my silvers yet?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Nov 22 2009, 09:54 AM~15744018
> *Can I get my silvers yet?
> *


sure right about christmas time you will be the first to know


----------



## big pimpin

Yo Koolaid!

I ordered some coils through the website about a week and a half ago. I hadn't seen or heard anything yet. I left a v/m mail and sent an e-mail through the site. Curious on the time frame.... Thanks.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## big pimpin

Any word yet? :dunno:


----------



## mr low low

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Nov 24 2009, 09:02 AM~15765330
> *
> *


----------



## koolaid365

back


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Nov 30 2009, 06:18 AM~15820296
> *back
> *


 :0 :biggrin: 

:biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Nov 30 2009, 07:18 AM~15820296
> *back
> *


SILVER COILS :angry:


----------



## koolaid365




----------



## DIPN714

WE IN IT 2 WIN IT;;


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## loveispain

I need 2 street pumps. Plumed with dumps lmk how much


----------



## 254RYDA




----------



## koolaid365

:roflmao:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

did you guys go out of business


----------



## koolaid365

death in family


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

sorry to hear that


----------



## DIPN714

<span style='color:red'>she said it


----------



## Lil Spanks

> *how much for these slowdowns????*


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

how much for some 4 1/2 tons?


----------



## eli65ss

need 8 batteries how much need asap


----------



## 78monte85riviera

wassup wit the coils need a few sets 4.5 ton full stacks they instock yet?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Feb 14 2010, 06:41 PM~16612128
> *wassup wit the coils need a few sets 4.5 ton full stacks they instock yet?
> *


end of the month


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 13 2010, 05:02 PM~16280891
> *COILS IN*


----------



## DOUBLE D 88

How much 4 2 dumps???? Or price range


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE D 88_@Feb 24 2010, 11:59 AM~16711618
> *How much 4 2 dumps???? Or price range
> *


pm sent


----------



## Johnny562

I need two Italian dumps but I only need the coils and the cartridges. How much for the whole dump vs just the coil and cartridge?

and can I pick them up?


----------



## koolaid365

hi bump lets have a hop


----------



## koolaid365




----------



## rollinniagara

looking for some light coils for rear of g body to ride nice what ya got ? 6 batt shipped to 14304 pm price


----------



## koolaid365

65.00 plus 30.00 shipping 95.00


----------



## koolaid365

delta dumps are in 45.00 chrome cap black body


----------



## RICH-E-RICH




----------



## curtiancall




----------



## koolaid365

:thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365

:biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

any sales goin on??..


----------



## lo68impala

pm price on some 4-tons,14 inch cylinders, you got adjustable uppers???? shipped to 48906 :biggrin:


----------



## ChulaCustoms

do you have any pressure relief valves? ur product looks excellent I need 10 ton springs, 5 batts 2pumps 2dumps . Do you have any chrome wheels? can i getan estimate on this set up?


----------



## lo68impala

:uh:


----------



## SoulDemon

price on 2 and 3 pump set up....and price per pump and coils like 2-2 1/2 ton (In case i decide to do peice by peice and hit the streets for hoses....)


----------



## hydryan

4 3/4s on the way thanks KoolAid :thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365

all good koolaid


----------



## BLACK79REGAL

price check on 12 batteries no cores n 1050 cca


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## DIPN714

kool aid hydros caint beet them
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3r9FqT7Pz8


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## Johnny562

We hope you can make it!!!



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=539177


----------



## DIPN714

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fulU1bjWtX0
this is how we do it folks


----------



## koolaid365

happy mothers day to all thee moms and the dads that act like mom koolaid :cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@May 8 2010, 03:19 PM~17429046
> *happy mothers day to all thee moms and the dads that act like mom koolaid :cheesy:
> *


HAPPY MOTHERS DAY :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I NEED SOME 3.5 'S COILS PM ME PRICE


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz

ttt


----------



## hittin back bumper

pre-wired 4 hole switch plate?


----------



## koolaid365

SUNDAY QUAILCOM STADIUM BIG AL KOOLAID MAD MIKE BUCK...........05 23 2010


----------



## DIPN714

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;what it do??????;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@May 18 2010, 07:31 AM~17525687
> *SUNDAY QUAILCOM STADIUM BIG AL  KOOLAID MAD MIKE BUCK...........05 23 2010
> *


----------



## DIPN714

> <img src=\'http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q180/individuals1996la/KOOL-AID/DSC00762.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *how much for these slowdowns????*
Click to expand...


----------



## koolaid365

85.00 ea koolaid


----------



## THE ONE

your box is full


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365

not no more


----------



## radicalkingz

koolaid texas is here


----------



## radicalkingz

17756.jpg[/IM







G]


----------



## radicalkingz




----------



## radicalkingz

:biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@May 20 2010, 09:55 PM~17557983
> *koolaid texas is here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


welcome to the team :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 19 2010, 12:25 PM~17541020
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;what  it  do??????;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> *


will see on sunday :wow:


----------



## radicalkingz

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@May 21 2010, 09:52 AM~17561441
> *welcome to the team :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@May 21 2010, 09:53 AM~17561459
> *will see on sunday :wow:
> *


WHATS ON SUNDAY


----------



## koolaid365

welcome team koolaid texas sunday san diego :cheesy:


----------



## DIPN714

this is how we do it cali ;;west coast;;


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## radicalkingz

texas g







iant #2 :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@May 21 2010, 06:02 PM~17565187
> *welcome team koolaid texas sunday san diego :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: koolaid dont be bullshitting superfast service thats whats up


----------



## OURLIFE

need 32 in or 36 in chrome shocks..... want to still be able to lay all the way down for a 60 impala convertable... u guys got any?


----------



## DIPN714

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHLnmSBJ-Co
kool aid in da house


----------



## DIPN714

well folks get ready cause starting,june 8th the hop is back at kool aids;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz

:biggrin:  ttt


----------



## hittin back bumper

whats the price on a 2 pump set up?


----------



## koolaid365

ttt


----------



## koolaid365

ttt


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by koolaid365+May 25 2010, 07:11 AM~17596630-->
> 
> 
> 
> ttt
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup KKKKKKkkkkkoooooooooooooooolllllll aid :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-stacklifehydraulics_@May 25 2010, 09:28 AM~17597425
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup chiipppper


----------



## koolaid365

ttt


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 25 2010, 10:23 AM~17598436
> *Sup KKKKKKkkkkkoooooooooooooooolllllll aid :biggrin:
> sup chiipppper
> *


i took up fishing and now we offer a complete line of tupper ware less compatition then hopping :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

man!!!!!!!


----------



## thevanman420

FOR SOME NICE PARTS


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz

> _Originally posted by thevanman420_@May 26 2010, 04:21 PM~17613024
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR SOME NICE PARTS
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## S.A.S

:nicoderm:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 27 2010, 05:38 PM~17626143
> *<img src=\'http://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt151/elco1985/deigoshow2010016.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


----------



## Big Rob M

i know kool aid will be ready this sunday see u guys here in delano drive safe


----------



## koolaid365

:biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365

ttt


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@May 28 2010, 04:13 PM~17635471
> *ttt
> *


:wave:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by Big Rob M_@May 28 2010, 07:30 AM~17631309
> *COMEING TO SERVE;;;;;;KOOL AID WILL BE IN DA HOUSE*


----------



## DIPN714

:0 :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

how much for a pair of 8" non chromed cylinders shipped to 34746???


----------



## montekels87

how much for a number 11 pump head to 18702


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz

ttt


----------



## Big Rob M

Congrats Kool aid on your 1st place at Delano majestics 2nd annual show and mega hopp


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## OG LIL ABEL

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 31 2010, 10:33 PM~17660625
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Big Rob M_@May 30 2010, 10:58 PM~17650660
> *Congrats Kool aid on your 1st place at Delano majestics 2nd annual show and mega hopp
> *


Wish I could have made it big homie...Hope you had a good turn out


----------



## koolaid365

good morning LA


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Jun 2 2010, 05:44 AM~17672723
> *good morning LA
> *


:wave: congrats on the win in delano


----------



## mrgervais

Why don't kool aid make his coils bright colors like actual kool aid?


----------



## DIPN714

:0   SANBERDINO COME JOIN US;;BIG AL WILL BE IN DA HOUSE


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@Jun 2 2010, 09:20 AM~17673557
> *Why don't kool aid make his coils bright colors like actual kool aid?
> *



I want Purplesaurus Rex!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 3 2010, 12:53 PM~17686269
> *I want Purplesaurus Rex!!!!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


just paint them fool!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin

LOL 

How about Berry blast???? :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

ok


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## koolaid365

ok tue night hop


----------



## kold187um

*IS IT TRUE THAT BUMPER CHECKING TUESDAYS IS BACK IN EFFECT????*


----------



## koolaid365

yes sir 8 pm this tue going to be a big one black magic = kool-aid-stacklife-good times-big al- san diego- lancaster-frank hydros-spike-bear-switchman torres empire-pro hoppers- hellfydronics-getting hit-o-hitting hard customs pull up or shut up night this tue at koolaid shop in door hopping only check your people no problems please let do this all summer no hating only hopping music food ladies always men too 8.00 pm this tue. dont be late or be late it ok all night obey the cops if they come please throw your trash in can not on thee ground bottle etc. thank u have a great time koolaid also special guest mad mike vida mtv skaters koolaid quad riders show cars promoters for new places too hop also pilot for new tv show on lowriding bring your cars fast on slow bikes welcome also that right buck? have a nice dat koolaid coils said it


----------



## chaio

WE WILL BE THERE!!! SD GONNA BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Jun 7 2010, 04:29 PM~17719864
> *yes sir 8 pm this tue going to be a big one black magic = kool-aid-stacklife-good times-big al- san diego- lancaster-frank hydros-spike-bear-switchman torres empire-pro hoppers- hellfydronics-getting hit-o-hitting hard customs pull up or shut up night this tue at koolaid shop in door hopping only check your people no problems please let do this all summer no hating only hopping music food ladies always men too 8.00 pm this tue. dont be late or be late it ok all night obey the cops if they come please throw your trash in can not on thee ground bottle etc. thank u have a great time koolaid also special guest mad mike vida mtv skaters koolaid quad riders show cars promoters for new places too hop also pilot for new tv show on lowriding bring your cars fast on slow bikes welcome also that right buck? have a nice dat koolaid coils said it
> *


*STR8TIPPIN WILL BE THERE* :biggrin:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 7 2010, 05:49 PM~17719996
> *WE WILL BE THERE!!!  SD GONNA BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!
> *









SUNDAY NIGHT!!! :wow:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

any sales goin on?..


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

dont forget pics! :biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365

koolaid coils white 3 1/2 ton


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

What about one ton coils pm me thanks


----------



## DIPN714

koolaid365 
yes sir 8 pm this tue going to be a big one black magic = kool-aid-stacklife-good times-big al- san diego- lancaster-frank hydros-spike-bear-switchman torres empire-pro hoppers- hellfydronics-getting hit-o-hitting hard customs pull up or shut up night this tue at koolaid shop in door hopping only check your people no problems please let do this all summer no hating only hopping music food ladies always men too 8.00 pm this tue. dont be late or be late it ok all night obey the cops if they come please throw your trash in can not on thee ground bottle etc. thank u have a great time koolaid also special guest mad mike vida mtv skaters koolaid quad riders show cars promoters for new places too hop also pilot for new tv show on lowriding bring your cars fast on slow bikes welcome also that right buck? have a nice dat koolaid coils said it
--------------------


----------



## Johnny562

:0 :0 :0


Tonight???


----------



## ESESHARKY

HITTING HARD CUSTOMS WILL BE THERE ..... SINGLE PUMP 9 BATTERIES ..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: U READY KOOLAID ....


----------



## koolaid365

new chipper


----------



## koolaid365

thanks big al


----------



## ESESHARKY

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Jun 8 2010, 10:25 AM~17727294
> *new chipper
> *


YES SIR :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ITS ONLY DOING 55    SO U READY KOOLAID uffin: uffin:


----------



## DIPN714

;can;t touch kool blue;;;snarky</span>


----------



## DIPN714

BRING PLENTY MONEY CAUSE WE WILL SALE U WHAT EVER U NEED EVEEN MORE INCHES</span>


----------



## ESESHARKY

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 8 2010, 12:14 PM~17728213
> *;can;t touch kool blue;;;snarky</span>
> *


I DONT KNOW ABOUT THAT ... U BETTER ASK SOMEBODY FOO...


----------



## ESESHARKY

CHIP'N'714 :twak: :twak:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Jun 8 2010, 12:24 PM~17728339
> *CHIP'N'714 :twak:  :twak:
> *


come on snarky u no how we do it at kool aids;;we take it 2 da bumber


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jun 7 2010, 11:49 PM~17724468
> *dont forget pics! :biggrin:
> *


calle 510 586 3546


----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 3 2010, 08:25 AM~17684031
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


   :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Jun 7 2010, 09:07 PM~17722923
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


56'' :thumbsup:


----------



## kold187um

*KOOL-AID'S WAS CRACKING LAST NIGHT*


----------



## Boy.HighClass

crackin last night :thumbsup:


----------



## chaio

*weres all the pic and videos from last night!!!!!!!!*


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 9 2010, 12:47 PM~17738299
> *weres all the pic and videos from last night!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 9 2010, 12:48 PM~17738306
> *
> *


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 9 2010, 12:47 PM~17738299
> *weres all the pic and videos from last night!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## old man lets hop

<span style=\'color:blue\'>HITTING HARD CUSTOMS SINGLE PUMP 9 BATTERIES PUTTING IT DOWN LAST NIGHT IN THE MID 70'S, THEY GAVE US 74 BUT IT LOOKED LIKE 76 TO ME :biggrin: </span>


----------



## koolaid365

ttt


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 9 2010, 12:47 PM~17738299
> *weres all the pic and videos from last night!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 9 2010, 12:47 PM~17738299
> *weres all the pic and videos from last night!!!!!!!!
> *


  WERES ALL THE PICS AT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 10 2010, 11:29 AM~17748916
> *  WERES ALL THE PICS AT!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Sup Chiao
Aint none,,,your cars went up and down tooo fast,,, by the time anyone pressed record you was done.....Slow ya roll playa.. :biggrin: 



Thanks Kool-Ade for the invite homie, thats was some *gangster *shit rite there

Keep it hot fella's


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 10 2010, 03:08 PM~17751209
> *Sup Chiao
> Aint none,,,your cars went up and down tooo fast,,, by the time anyone pressed record you was done.....Slow ya roll playa.. :biggrin:
> Thanks Kool-Ade for the invite homie, thats was some gangster shit rite there
> 
> Keep it hot fella's
> *


Imma have to agree w the chaio comment, if u look at cars hes built a few years ago, and compare to now, theres a huge difference in performance......i still dont care for weighted cars, but the ones chaios been building lately are pretty fuckn bad !

AND FUCK NO I AINT ON NO ONES NUTS :angry:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 10 2010, 04:08 PM~17751209
> *Sup Chiao
> aint none,,,your cars went up and down tooo fast,,, by the time anyone pressed record you was done.....Slow ya roll playa.. :biggrin:
> Thanks Kool-Ade for the invite homie, thats was some gangster shit rite there
> 
> Keep it hot fella's
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 10 2010, 06:48 PM~17752688
> *Imma have to agree w the chaio comment, if u look at cars hes built a few years ago, and compare to now, theres a huge difference in performance......i still dont care for weighted cars, but the ones chaios been building lately are pretty fuckn bad !
> 
> AND FUCK NO I AINT ON NO ONES NUTS  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks for the props big dogg! :biggrin:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 10 2010, 06:50 PM~17752701
> *:biggrin: thanks for the props big dogg! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 10 2010, 05:50 PM~17752701
> *:biggrin: thanks for the props big dogg! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chaio




----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Jun 9 2010, 06:57 PM~17740640
> *
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>HITTING HARD CUSTOMS SINGLE PUMP 9 BATTERIES  PUTTING IT DOWN LAST NIGHT IN THE MID 70'S, THEY GAVE US 74 BUT IT LOOKED LIKE 76 TO ME :biggrin: </span>
> *


 :yes:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by redline_@Jun 11 2010, 12:32 PM~17760084
> *:yes:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Jun 10 2010, 10:51 PM~17746802
> *ttt
> *


word up koolaid....


----------



## koolaid365




----------



## chaio

GOT A LIL HOP GOING DOWN IN SD TOMORROW.. SO FOR THOSE OF YOU FROM LA THAT FELT THE HEAT SD BROUGHT TO THE TABLE ON TUESDAY! COME GET BURNED IN THE KITCHEN TOMORROW......!!!!!


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 11 2010, 08:48 PM~17764406
> *GOT A LIL HOP GOING DOWN IN SD TOMORROW..  SO FOR THOSE OF YOU FROM LA THAT FELT THE HEAT SD BROUGHT TO THE TABLE ON TUESDAY!  COME GET BURNED IN THE KITCHEN TOMORROW......!!!!!
> *


gota work bro


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## ESESHARKY




----------



## second 2none eddie

how much for a DOUBLE PUMP WITH ADEX ASSEMBLY 3/4 like this no chrome shipped to 33018


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## koolaid365

ttt


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## DIPN714

big AL


> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@Jun 16 2010, 03:12 AM~17801742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DIPN714

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5jvls1TIo8...player_embedded
THIS IS HOW WE DO IT AT KOOL AIDS


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 16 2010, 12:31 PM~17804932
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5jvls1TIo8...player_embedded
> THIS IS HOW  WE DO IT AT KOOL AIDS
> *


----------



## 93Royalty

How much for some 31/2 ton springs shipt two AZ 85714 pm me a price pls thx


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

official first day of summer get your ride together :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jun 18 2010, 09:09 AM~17823586
> *official first day of summer get your ride together  :biggrin:
> *


yes sir


----------



## koolaid365

ttt


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Jun 19 2010, 12:42 PM~17832745
> *ttt
> *


GOOD LOOKN OUT ON THEM PARTS :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jun 18 2010, 09:09 AM~17823586
> *official first day of summer get your ride together  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## koolaid365

TTT


----------



## koolaid365

ttt


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:rimshot:


----------



## DIPN714

u guys ready 4 da 4th</span>
<span style=\'color:red\'>................stacklife.........


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 25 2010, 10:26 PM~17890497
> *u guys  ready  4 da  4th</span>
> <span style=\'color:red\'>................stacklife.........
> *


kinda the car is sticking at 119'', on the second bumper hit !we ae pushing the motor forwards to get the car to work better


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*Whats happening on the 4th ..

Know one ever tells me nothin ....*  :wave:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jun 25 2010, 10:43 PM~17890627
> *kinda the car is sticking at 119'', on the second bumper hit !we ae pushing the motor forwards to get the car to work better
> *


man............ what car is that??????????????


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Jun 25 2010, 11:06 PM~17890786
> *Whats happening on the 4th ..
> 
> Know one ever tells me nothin ....   :wave:
> *


torres empire show;;at orange show in sanberdino on da 4th of july


----------



## rollin-hard

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jun 25 2010, 10:43 PM~17890627
> *kinda the car is sticking at 119'', on the second bumper hit !we ae pushing the motor forwards to get the car to work better
> *


were is the pictures


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Hey koolaid my ho mie jerry n hi s bro came to ur shop ye st erday, u out of slips?


----------



## GoodTimes317

how much for a kool aid competition block and backing plaque?


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jun 26 2010, 09:58 AM~17892527
> *YEA WHERE DA PIC'S</span>*


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Its in post your rides.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 26 2010, 11:48 AM~17893064
> *YEA  WHERE DA PIC'S
> *


 :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

.....................................wow....................................


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 28 2010, 08:35 AM~17905439
> *
> .....................................wow....................................
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

im just kidding its hitting 74'' :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jun 29 2010, 08:37 AM~17915725
> *im just kidding its hitting 74'' :biggrin:
> *


i no fool but nothing like dreaming


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 26 2010, 09:36 AM~17892434
> *;;what up boss????*


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 30 2010, 08:04 AM~17925552
> *;;what up  boss????
> *


----------



## DIPN714

COME TO KOOL AID AND EARN UR BELT


----------



## koolaid365

:roflmao:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

not going to make it untill monday


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jul 3 2010, 03:19 PM~17954051
> *not going to make it untill monday
> *


\
:uh: :uh: :uh: :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 3 2010, 05:56 PM~17954793
> *\
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :0
> *


you can take the car


----------



## radicalkingz

ttt for koolaid


----------



## Southside01

I SEND A FAX TO MARTA AND NEVER GOT AN ANSWER BACK, :angry:


----------



## All Out Customs

Kool-Aid on the Bumper at the Torres Empire Show in San Bernardino


----------



## DIPN714

looking good bro big ups 2 kool aid</span>


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

So im seeing and hearing alot of good about Kool-Aids coils.. But im wondering, is there a preference of what ton coils to run in certain types of vehicles.. Cuz im hearing that BM's 4.5s would be used in a different type of vehicle that Kool-Aids 4.5s


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Jul 6 2010, 08:58 AM~17972030
> *So im seeing and hearing alot of good about Kool-Aids coils.. But im wondering, is there a preference of what ton coils to run in certain types of vehicles.. Cuz im hearing that BM's 4.5s would be used in a different type of vehicle that Kool-Aids 4.5s
> *


just tell us what kind of car u have and what ur system has;;and we can tell u what u need and what inches u trying to get


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 2 2010, 09:36 AM~17944131
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COME TO KOOL AID AND EARN UR BELT
> *


 :nono: WERE!!!


----------



## DIPN714

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jul 7 2010, 09:39 PM~17988803
> *:nono:  WHERE!!!???
> *



FIXED.

































:0 :0 :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 10 2010, 12:08 PM~18010585
> *FIXED.
> :0  :0  :0
> *


sup chipper :biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365

ttt


----------



## DIPN714

what it do??????????????????????? got coils


----------



## koolaid365

ttt


----------



## DIPN714

big blow out sale on coils this week call 323-8645050


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 10 2010, 09:00 PM~18013834
> *sup chipper :biggrin:
> *


SUP CRACKER.................HIT ME UP..............I NEED THE PLUG FOR THAT TANK AND A COUPLE OTHER THINGS...........  








SUP KOOLAID! T T T FOR THE BEST COILS ON THE MARKET!


----------



## DIPN714

[/quote]
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;kool aid parts;;will get u da inches u need;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## WUTITDU

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 13 2010, 08:03 AM~18033853
> *big blow out sale on coils this week call  323-8645050
> *


What kind of prices on the 4 3/4's


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz

koolaid rexas


----------



## DIPN714

this how we do it
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1QSYMk-h8o
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6VaEL2qcqQ


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 16 2010, 07:56 AM~18060450
> *this how we do it
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1QSYMk-h8o
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6VaEL2qcqQ
> *


----------



## GoodTimes317

hey sup on some blocks. Ive been calling yall up but no answers? I need 2 street blocks and a 1 inch comp block.. Let me know


----------



## wannabelowrider

What's the price on some 3 1/2 ton coils?


----------



## the colombian

any batteries any where? looking for 6 or more if the price is right used is ok. pm me


----------



## lowrider63

hello KOOL-AID how much cast a pump like that and have you more pic 

thank´s from sweden


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@Jul 19 2010, 11:36 PM~18089745
> *<a href=\'http://img838.imageshack.us/i/10hoprulesandclases.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/1883/10hoprulesandclases.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> *


</span>


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

ttt


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

kool aids;;this is how we do it;;just click on it


----------



## DIPN714

get ur coils now all in stock


----------



## second 2none eddie

how much 4 a pair of powerballs,,, a pair of the white coils,,, 1/2 '' y block with the port on top ,,and 15 ft #6 hose shipped to 33018


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 24 2010, 08:33 AM~18129334
> *
> kool  aids;;this is how we do it;;just click on it
> *


action failed. wat happen.


----------



## Thriller

What's the price on 2 ton and 3 t
on coils?


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by Thriller_@Jul 25 2010, 06:27 PM~18138357
> *What's the price on 2 ton and 3 t
> on coils?
> *


$130.00 AND $140.00


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## Stickz




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup: :dunno:


----------



## big $uge




----------



## Jaytee801

how much for 1 12 in chrome cylinder


----------



## Thriller

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 27 2010, 11:38 AM~18153703
> *
> $130.00  AND  $140.00
> *



 thanks


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

323 8645050</span>


----------



## DIPN714

323 8645050</span></span>
[/b][/quote]


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Q-DEVILLE

How much for a 2 pump or a 3 pump setup?


----------



## DIPN714

;;kool aid hydraulics;;


----------



## DIPN714

:uh: :uh:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

im back :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Aug 27 2010, 10:04 AM~18420333
> *im back :biggrin:
> *


so u got the tree working mr stacklife


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 27 2010, 11:56 AM~18421100
> *
> so u got the tree working mr stacklife
> *


hell no just got the new shop up and running we are now in the 209


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Aug 28 2010, 11:02 AM~18427651
> *hell no just got the new shop up and running we are now in the 209
> *


why da 63 aint working man;;when u took it ;;it was on da bumber;;wow


----------



## DIPN714

where in da heck is 209????????????


----------



## rgarcia15928

how much for a 2 pump set up lay n play?10in front and 12in back for a regal??


----------



## DIPN714

323-8645050 make da call and make urself happy</span>


----------



## rgarcia15928

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Sep 2 2010, 08:46 AM~18469193
> *323-8645050 make da call and make urself happy</span>
> *



86 buick regal?


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Sep 2 2010, 11:38 AM~18470529
> *86 buick regal?
> *


DO WANT INSTALATION


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 10 2010, 04:11 PM~18273679
> *;;kool  aid  hydraulics;;
> *


hello i have try too call kool-aid 

do you have 4ton coils 

and a pair Deep Cups for the front cylinder

and how much cast a whammy tank?

marzocchi pump head #9

comp Chrome Motor (SACO)

G-Force Italian Dump

and 12ea bults to hold the pump to the block

9-16 Key

Chrome Whammy Tank

kool-aid Tank Plug

let me know


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## wannabelowrider

Yo what's the ticket on a set of full stack 2 tons?


----------



## GoodTimes317

This crazy.. Seriously man i have called so many times. and sent emails and have got no response. Whats up with this yo


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Sep 3 2010, 08:32 AM~18476373
> *hello i have try too call kool-aid
> 
> do you have 4ton coils
> 
> and a pair Deep Cups for the front cylinder
> 
> and how much cast a whammy tank?
> 
> marzocchi pump head #9
> 
> comp Chrome Motor (SACO)
> 
> G-Force Italian Dump
> 
> and 12ea bults to hold the pump to the block
> 
> 9-16 Key
> 
> Chrome Whammy Tank
> 
> kool-aid Tank Plug
> 
> let me know
> *



send me a pm on all price / thank´s for help


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

510 586 3546 nor cal kool aid  :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 28 2010, 03:06 PM~18428801
> *where in da heck is 209????????????
> *


all i know its dam hot every day :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

323-8645050 OR CALL 714 6049092 BIG AL


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## rollin-hard

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Sep 10 2010, 07:57 AM~18532852
> *
> *


THE COILS DID WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## tx regulater 254

can you post up prices on the coils you sell?


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Sep 11 2010, 11:49 AM~18541542
> *can you post up prices on the coils you sell?
> *


140.00


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Sep 10 2010, 08:59 PM~18538048
> *THE COILS DID WORK    :thumbsup:
> *


thTA WHat I AM TALKING ABOUT


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

new pics coming soon


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION

> [Well thanks kool aid if it wasn't. for the opportunity you gave me I wouldn't be where I'm at. Truly yours Hellafydraulics


----------



## DIPN714

> thanks too who???? I guess u all right leo,,,,,good looking out;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;; NO HARM NO FOWEL


----------



## DIPN714

323-8645050 OR CALL 714 6049092 BIG  AL</span></span>
[/b][/quote]


----------



## ESESHARKY

SUP KOOLAID !!!! HELLA WHHOOOOOO!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

how much for a #13 marz gearhead shipped to 78617?????


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Sep 16 2010, 11:16 PM~18588930
> *SUP KOOLAID !!!! HELLA WHHOOOOOO!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HELLA WHHOOOOOOOOOOO THAT WOULD BE HELLAFYDRAULICS PIMP YOU KNOW WHATS UP LOCO


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## viejitos miami

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Sep 17 2010, 09:54 AM~18590352
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice homie u did have one of these rides before right


----------



## BigBlue64

Kool Aid, I need some springs for the back of my 64 impala. Any suggestions you could recommend?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by BigBlue64_@Sep 17 2010, 03:09 PM~18592934
> *Kool Aid, I need some springs for the back of my 64 impala.  Any suggestions you could recommend?
> *


1 ton if your just cruzin


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 17 2010, 08:57 AM~18590375
> *nice homie u did have one of these rides before right
> *


yes sir


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## BigBlue64

Tried calling Kool Aids. How to we place an order for coils? LMK


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by BigBlue64_@Sep 21 2010, 04:05 PM~18624817
> *Tried calling Kool Aids. How to we place an order for coils? LMK
> *


323 864 5050 8AM TO 5PM WESTERN TIME


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## radicalkingz

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Sep 22 2010, 09:52 AM~18631069
> *
> *


what up


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by BigBlue64_@Sep 21 2010, 04:05 PM~18624817
> *Tried calling Kool Aids. How to we place an order for coils? LMK
> *


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

kool Aid hydraullics will be in do house putting it DOWN


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

team kool aid with another win in sacramento 47'' street car single pump


----------



## chairmnofthboard

Talk about everything in stock. Every time I need something, Koolaid has it.


----------



## azteclords830

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Mar 13 2007, 10:39 PM~7472938
> *EVERY THING IN STCOK READY TO SHIP
> *



what hopping springs do u suggest for tha best hop


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## NaptownSwangin

Silver springs in stock?


----------



## DIPN714

yep


----------



## SS520

price on 3 ton chrome?


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by SS520_@Sep 29 2010, 08:28 AM~18691498
> *price on 3 ton chrome?
> *


coils are $140.00 plus the chrome $50.00 bucks for each coil,,total 140 plus 100 equals 240.00 plus shipping or cheaper if u pick up


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Sep 30 2010, 05:06 PM~18705045
> *:biggrin:
> *


Kool-Aid coils on deck in Vegas???


----------



## DIPN714

GONA HAVE COILS IN VEGAS;;WHAT U NEED BRO...WHICH ONES</span>
YOU GUYS GET UR ORDERS IN, WE TRAVELING LIGHT THIS YEAR SO IF U SURE U WANT SOMETHING SAY IT NOW SO WE CAN HAVE IT ALL FOR U,,DON'T GET LEFT OUT;;;


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 1 2010, 10:23 AM~18711098
> *GONA HAVE COILS IN VEGAS;;WHAT U NEED BRO...WHICH ONES</span>
> YOU GUYS GET UR ORDERS IN, WE TRAVELING LIGHT THIS YEAR SO IF U SURE U WANT SOMETHING SAY IT NOW SO WE CAN HAVE IT ALL FOR U,,DON'T GET LEFT OUT;;;
> *


PM sent...


----------



## DIPN714

WE WILL HAVE COILS IN VEGAS
PM ME UR ORDER


----------



## DIPN714

:0


----------



## DIPN714

big AL VOLKS WAGON AND IT CUT 1972


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Oct 13 2010, 04:47 PM~18802573
> *team kool aid ,,putting it down*


----------



## 84SIK*MULISS

DOES KOO AID EVER PIK UP THE PHONE.. :nono:
HOW MUCH FOR THE BATTERIES 1000 CCA??? 
ASAP....


----------



## Alex U Faka

TTT


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by 84SIK*MULISS_@Oct 14 2010, 08:42 PM~18815000
> *DOES KOO AID EVER PIK UP THE PHONE..  :nono:
> HOW MUCH FOR THE BATTERIES 1000 CCA???
> ASAP....
> *


$95.00 each battery


----------



## BIGRUBE644

*MARK UR CALENDERS SAVE THE DATE NOV 28 2010 !!!! *

...]


----------



## 84SIK*MULISS

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 15 2010, 01:22 PM~18820598
> *$95.00  each battery
> *


GOT THEM ON STOCK??


----------



## DIPN714

yes sir;;how many u want


----------



## DIPN714

this is what u can get at kool aids;;;


----------



## DIPN714

KOOL AID IN DA HOUSE;;LAS VEGAS


----------



## sp00kyi3

cash payouts for hopper 150 200 250


----------



## ShoNuff010

sup all... how much for 3ton cromes to 46201


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## 1WIKD79

how much for some 
Telescopic Cylinders


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## rollin-hard

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 19 2010, 12:35 PM~18851934
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what u can get at kool aids;;;
> *


----------



## DIPN714

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjLqF2OU9ck


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 28 2010, 04:46 PM~18933863
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjLqF2OU9ck
> *


what it do


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup big al, this is island boy. Hey u guys got black n silver coils? During super show ron didn't have none. So u guys got? How much 1 each. Pm me the price with the hawaiian hook up . Thanks brah!


----------



## koolaid365

whats up koolaid


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:rimshot:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Oct 29 2010, 09:49 AM~18939891
> *Wassup big al, this is island boy. Hey u guys got black n silver coils? During super show ron didn't have none. So u guys got? How much 1 each. Pm me the price with the hawaiian hook up . Thanks brah!
> *


WHAT UP BRO;;;;;;;;;U STILL NEED COILS?? WHAT U GONA PICK THEM UP OR U NEED THEM DIVELEVERED


----------



## rgarcia15928

Big Hop going down in Az come and represnt Cali against the best of AZ>>>if u have any questions jusr hit me up..UNited DReams cc


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

whats up koolaid give us a call


----------



## DIPN714

you no it ainT no thang;;BIG AL SAID IT</span>


----------



## rgarcia15928

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 4 2010, 08:05 AM~18983117
> *
> ..you no it ainT no thang;;BIG AL SAID IT
> *



You guys up for the challenge>>>Team blow me from AZ is readyfor all challengers


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

we are coming for the big belt this year :0


----------



## DIPN714

wish u well these L.A hopers are putting it down


----------



## rgarcia15928

Team blow me from Az is down for all challengers....we will have rollin video shooting the hop....


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## 86 buick regal

wus sup on some 4.5 tons???? how much shipped to 66106


----------



## SAPO86LS

hey kool-aid i have a 86 ls monte v8 with 2inch extended a-arms half g-body and caprice whats the best coil to hop with so it can hit bumper rear 12inch strokes with extended trailing arms top and bottom 1inch and half single pump 9 batt with number 8 hose to the front with y-block to 2 short #6's


----------



## DIPN714

U GONA WANT OUR WHITE COILS;;$140.00 YOU WILL GET TO DA BUMBER;;U RUNNING PISTION PUMP RIGHT


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by SAPO86LS_@Nov 10 2010, 04:26 PM~19035983
> *hey kool-aid i have a 86 ls monte v8 with 2inch extended a-arms half g-body and caprice whats the best coil to hop with so it can hit bumper rear 12inch strokes with extended trailing arms top and bottom 1inch and half single pump 9 batt with number 8 hose to the front with y-block to 2 short #6's
> *


----------



## LiL Steven$YG

U STILL SELLIN THOSE BATTERIES FOR 45 USED..I NEED 6 OF EM. I'LL PICK UP..PM ME WITH THE DETAILS.


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 12 2010, 06:04 PM~19054689
> *
> *


HEARD U WAS LOST IN PARAMOUNT TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by LiL Steven$YG_@Nov 12 2010, 11:46 PM~19057089
> *U STILL SELLIN THOSE BATTERIES FOR 45 USED..I NEED 6 OF EM. I'LL PICK UP..PM ME WITH THE DETAILS.
> *


YEP


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 12 2010, 11:55 PM~19057157
> *HEARD U WAS LOST IN PARAMOUNT TODAY  :biggrin:
> *


NO SIR,,U GOT SOMETHING TWISTED


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 13 2010, 03:56 PM~19060197
> *
> NO  SIR,,U GOT SOMETHING  TWISTED
> *


  
Possibly


----------



## CE 707

do you guys have a web site to order through


----------



## abo98

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 14 2010, 09:14 PM~19068920
> *do you guys have a web site to order through
> *


x2


----------



## koolaid365

thank u for your order koolaid 1 323 864 5050


----------



## koolaid365

:roflmao:


----------



## ChanceCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## Alex U Faka

:biggrin: 
T
T
T 
:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 5 2010, 06:34 PM~18744932
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DIPN714

street low car shop and hop..BIG AL SAID IT</span>


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 16 2010, 11:48 AM~19082413
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DIPN714

[
[img]http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/204/carshow1frnt.jpg[/img]

<img src=\'http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/9296/carshow1bk.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

NEW FLYER!!!

[/quote]


----------



## ESESHARKY

WHAT UP KOOL-AID & AL-AID!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Nov 19 2010, 11:47 PM~19115850
> *WHAT UP KOOL-AID & AL-AID!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


doing whAT WE DO ;;HURRY AND CUM GET UR PARTS..AT 2010 PRICES


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## fuck wat you think

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Mar 13 2007, 08:39 PM~7472938
> *EVERY THING IN STCOK READY TO SHIP
> *


 HOW MUCH R UR COILS.IM ALSO LOOKING FOR SHOCKS


----------



## beam83

i need tow nice zippe pumps for my back and a go hard front pump adl and some five tons bro hit me up 316 3909388


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Nov 25 2010, 09:50 AM~19161215
> *
> *


you ready for sunday mr stacklifw.. with da 63 doing real big inches


----------



## chaio

HOW MUCH TO BIULD ME A DOUBLE PUMP HITTING REAL BIG INCHES!!!_____________


----------



## rollin-hard




----------



## rgarcia15928

UPDATED RULES ARE SET FOR THE UNITED DREAMS SHOW & HOP ON FEB 12, 2011....$3000 TOTAL IN CASH!!!


Single pump , stock lower trailing arms mounted to the Factory Location, adjustable lowers okay. upper trailing arms mounts can be dropped, 10 batteries max, 40" max lock-up, center of bumper to floor. no shocks needed.

Double pump, stock lower arms mounted to the factory location. adjustable lowers okay. upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped. 16 batteries max, 50" max lock-up center of bumper to floor. no shocks needed.

Radical class is not really a set rule class. radical is anything goes single, double and triple pumps....


*Any Car that does not have the LOWER TRAILING ARM mounted to the STOCK FACTORY LOCATIONS is automatically put in the anything goes Radical class.


----------



## DIPN714

quote=chaio,Nov 27 2010, 06:08 PM~19177577]
HOW MUCH TO BIULD ME A DOUBLE PUMP HITTING REAL BIG INCHES!!!_____________
[/quote]
WELL WE CAN BUILD U A HUNDRED INCH CAR...JUST FOR 2O THOUSAN BIG AL SAID IT</span>


----------



## DIPN714

TRIPPLE PUMP;;;;;;;;;;WHOS GOT THAT??????


----------



## chaio

> quote=chaio,Nov 27 2010, 06:08 PM~19177577]
> HOW MUCH TO BIULD ME A DOUBLE PUMP HITTING REAL BIG INCHES!!!_____________



WELL WE CAN BUILD U A HUNDRED INCH CAR...JUST FOR 2O THOUSAN BIG AL SAID IT</span>
[/quote]



THATS A DEAL..... :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

> WELL WE CAN BUILD U A HUNDRED INCH CAR...JUST FOR 2O THOUSAN BIG AL SAID IT





> [/size]


THATS A DEAL..... :biggrin:
[/quote][/SIZE]


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928

pm ur emails if u want any pre regs for the hop...its gonna be going down...


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

blow out sale this week just call


----------



## cwb4eva

any cylinder seals


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS

WHAT UP KOOL AID !!! THANKS SUPPLYING THE SHOP AN ALL THE SUPPORT HOMIE !!! *BUMP FOR THE HOMIE*


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

wat kind of motor u got for a pump wit ten batteries to da nose?....


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

blow out  sale  this  week just  call</span>
[/b][/quote]


----------



## jspekdc2

pmed...


----------



## 1WIKD79

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@Oct 24 2010, 06:29 PM~18896320
> *how much for some
> Telescopic  Cylinders
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

get your parts ,,,now;;be ready dont get ready;;kool aid in da house;;order now 323 8645050


----------



## DIPN714

[</span><img src=\'http://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt151/elco1985/lasvegas2010supershow001-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
[/quote]


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :guns: :burn:


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

:cheesy:


----------



## bigjoe82

how much for some delta dumps? where are you located?


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin: :biggrin:''A NEW YEAR AND WE GOT NEW PARTS


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## snake-d

i called kool-aid today and they hit me back with in a hour, and had every thing i needed in stock i ant fuckin wit no body but kool-aid hydraulics from here on out :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## koolaid365

thanks dog koolaid


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by snake-d_@Jan 5 2011, 10:17 PM~19517086
> *i called kool-aid today and they hit me back with in a hour, and had every thing i needed in stock i ant fuckin wit no body but kool-aid hydraulics from here on out :thumbsup:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 5 2011, 07:08 PM~19514696
> *<img src=\'http://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt151/elco1985/2011bumberpic.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by snake-d_@Jan 5 2011, 10:17 PM~19517086
> *i called kool-aid today and they hit me back with in a hour, and had every thing i needed in stock i ant fuckin wit no body but kool-aid hydraulics from here on out :thumbsup:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


----------



## flakes23

Still open for biz? I need some pumps.


----------



## DIPN714

WE STILL GOT PARTS


> _Originally posted by prime-time-85_@Jan 27 2011, 03:26 PM~19714984
> *sgcKaH1irvI&feature
> *


----------



## mhiggy911

Any tax time sales on kits? :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;yes sir ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;</span>


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## mhiggy911

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 11 2011, 09:10 AM~19843849
> *
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;yes sir ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> *


what r they?


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Feb 11 2011, 07:12 PM~19847286
> *what r they?
> *


x2


----------



## flakes23

Starting to look like prohopper in here?


----------



## JUST2C

[/quote]
NEED SACO MOTORS? CALL 818 471=5820


----------



## DIPN714

NEED SACO MOTORS? CALL 818 471=5820
[/quote]
whats da price per case


----------



## ben_shady1

Say Koolaid.. Clean out your voicemail... It's full.


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by ben_shady1_@Feb 15 2011, 03:18 PM~19877112
> *Say Koolaid.. Clean out your voicemail... It's full.
> *


No shit, I just tried calling too :angry:


----------



## mrlefty310

How much for batteries? I need 6


----------



## JUST2C

> NEED SACO MOTORS? CALL 818 471=5820


whats da price per case
[/quote]
GIVE ME A CALL 818 471-5820. FOR PRICE


----------



## flakes23

Got any pumps? :dunno:


----------



## wannabelowrider

How are we supposed to get hold of these guys if nobody answers the phone and the voicemail box is full. I'm trying to get some coils


----------



## koolaid365

lost my ass o hurt my arm be right back :roflmao:


----------



## REGALROGE.:P.K:.

STILLopen fo IN BUISNEZZ?? . Koolaid..


----------



## koolaid365

yes call me 1 323 864 5050 hate travel fast


----------



## DIPN714

STILL OPEN FOR BUSSINESS;;;JUST CALL''''8AM TILL 6PM</span>


----------



## koolaid365

on the way


----------



## Maldito78




----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC

I REMEMBER BAC IN THE DAY. WUT UP FOLK FOGOT MY NAME R JUS MY NUMBER HOLLA AT ME KOOL-AID 365 I REALY WOULD LIKE TO TALK PLAYA HAMMM...


----------



## GoodTimes317

need some 4 tons.. PM me


----------



## DIPN714

ok</span>


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Feb 17 2011, 09:42 PM~19898145
> *I REMEMBER BAC IN THE DAY. WUT UP FOLK FOGOT MY NAME R JUS MY NUMBER HOLLA AT ME KOOL-AID 365 I REALY WOULD LIKE TO TALK PLAYA HAMMM...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz

koolaid what give me a ring


----------



## flakes23

Are the Blocks ready yet?


----------



## big_koolaid

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest

Need 4 tons shipped to 22030...?


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC

:yessad:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Feb 17 2011, 07:34 AM~19891365
> *yes call me 1 323 864 5050 hate travel fast
> *


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Feb 21 2011, 03:14 PM~19924024
> *Are the Blocks ready yet?
> *


So, no blocks yet?


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by snake-d_@Jan 5 2011, 10:17 PM~19517086
> *i called kool-aid today and they hit me back with in a hour, and had every thing i needed in stock i ant fuckin wit no body but kool-aid hydraulics from here on out :thumbsup:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


----------



## Vayzfinest

I need the 4tons, let me know when


----------



## arts66

TRYN TO FIND SOLENOID BOXES, CAN YOU FIND ME SUM ?


----------



## REGALROGE.:P.K:.

NO ANSWR :dunno:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 

*HOP RULES. </span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE. 
*


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

Pm a price on two Kool-Aid motors to 78617.... I'm already rockin Kool-Aid coils :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Mar 2 2011, 01:30 AM~19995439
> *Pm a price on two Kool-Aid motors to 78617.... I'm already rockin Kool-Aid coils  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 3 2011, 01:13 PM~20007345
> *
> *


Any in stock?


----------



## MR_K_Day

Need sum 3 3/4 coils.. do you in stock? if so how much shipped to 85705,AZ..an can i pay thru paypal?? Thanks!


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by MR_K_Day_@Mar 10 2011, 09:51 AM~20058491
> *Need sum 3 3/4 coils.. do you in stock? if so how much shipped to 85705,AZ..an can i pay thru paypal?? Thanks!
> *


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

koolaid is back call me 1323 864 5050


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## DIPN714

:0


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Mar 30 2011, 02:40 PM~20220087
> *koolaid is back call me 1323 864 5050
> *


 :0


----------



## SPOOK82

How much for 4 ton coils shipped to 60625


----------



## gordobig818

4.5 ton 3 sets 85301


----------



## Vayzfinest

I neeeeds 4.5 tons to 22030.. How mucho?


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365

140.00 a pair 30.00 a pair for shipping


----------



## slickpanther

Can you guys give me a quote on a pair of 2 ton precut springs, 3 pairs of donuts, 1 oil system dump, 4 solenoids, and 5 carling switches shipped to 76014?


----------



## koolaid365

:cheesy:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Apr 4 2011, 08:41 AM~20254493
> *:cheesy:
> *


Ur coils gets me on the bumper :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Apr 1 2011, 12:35 PM~20236673
> *140.00 a pair 30.00 a pair for shipping
> *


----------



## ONE_AND_ONLY

Where is Kool aid shop located at in LA?


----------



## DIPN714

SANTA FE SPRINGS;;;323-8645050


----------



## DIPN714

[quote=koolaid365,Apr 1 2011, 12:35 PM~20236673]
140.00 a pair 30.00 a pair for shipping 
[/quote]


----------



## Marquez

A pair of 3,5 tons to 90220?


----------



## Yuhaten63

I have a 87 regal with a v8 in it what ton springs should I get and how much ship to 60505 the IL mine state


----------



## All Out Customs

What it do Kool-Aid! We moved just a few exits away from your shop, come on down to help us celebrate the new location! :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=589361


----------



## NO-WAY

ANY GOOD SACO MOTORS?


----------



## GoodTimes317

i need 4 tons.. hit me up


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## koolaid365

hi


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Apr 16 2011, 11:30 PM~20356288
> *hi
> *


:wave:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup big al!


----------



## DIPN714

[what up</span>


----------



## koolaid365

:roflmao:


----------



## SPOOK82

:wave:


----------



## koolaid365

whats goin on spook82


----------



## koolaid365

:biggrin:


----------



## hoppinonu

need some 4 0r 5 tons shipped to 40108, got a 86 cutty with a heavy 350 rocket in it so what ever is better let me know


----------



## koolaid365

:roflmao:


----------



## koolaid365

whats good


----------



## desertboy760

> [what up</span>


 WHAT up BIG AL HEY IS KOOL AID STILL OPEN I HEARD THEIR WERE GOING OUT OF BISNESS! I MIS THEM HOPPS AT THAT SHOP! :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

BY NO WAY IS HE GOING OUT OF BUSSINESS,,HES GETTING THINGS TOGETHER FOR BIGER AND BETTER THANGS FOR ALL DA RIDIAZS


----------



## DIPN714

COILS CUM N REAL SOON SO GET READY HAVE UR CASH ON HAND


----------



## 213lowrider

DO YOU HAVE ANY CATALOGS,


----------



## koolaid365

thanks for order


----------



## desertboy760

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 28 2011, 08:12 AM~20438829
> *BY NO WAY IS HE GOING OUT OF BUSSINESS,,HES GETTING THINGS TOGETHER FOR BIGER AND BETTER THANGS FOR ALL DA RIDIAZS
> *


 Thats right!!! :biggrin: so whats going down with the hopps were are all spots att!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@May 9 2011, 07:14 AM~20513016
> *
> *


Any silver coils in stock?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 9 2011, 11:05 AM~20514429
> *Any silver coils in stock?
> *


Not yet


----------



## Vayzfinest

Any coils in??


----------



## Cadillac1

Can you pm me a price for seals between the pump head and block, two 8 inch strokes, armatures and a front to back hose? I will be down there in a week or so and I can pick the stuff up.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@May 12 2011, 07:21 AM~20536512
> *Not yet
> *


----------



## hydrojc

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Apr 25 2011, 12:18 PM~20415050
> *whats good
> *


i need a aluminum block 1inch port side return


----------



## lowriv1972

*-THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE THERE BY 7:30PM. WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR ANYONE!!!!*

RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365

koolaid back from sac. show much love see them next year


----------



## Hittin3's

How much for a set of power balls? shipped to 95658 PM me


----------



## koolaid365

85.00


----------



## koolaid365

Check out Kool-Aid Hydraulics on www.facebook.com, new pics posted, events coming soon, and the latest behind the scenes of Kilo (Down) "Put Your Locs On" video shoot.


----------



## koolaid365

www.facebook/kool-aidhydraulics.com


----------



## koolaid365

koolaid


----------



## DIPN714

kool aid in da house;;got big sale going on


----------



## koolaid365




----------



## Vayzfinest

WHATS THE SALE LOOKING LIKE?


----------



## DA HITTA

STREET SINGAL $1000 STREET DOUBLE $1000 SINGAL RADICAL $1000 DOUBLE RADICAL $$1000 WINNER TAKES ALL IN ALL CLASSES.. MORE INFO COMING SOON..


----------



## koolaid365

koolaid will be at lowriderfest with bro mad mike july 10 2011 qualcom staduim sun san diego be there cool blue big al elco big ass show u got to go see u there


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

*TTT*


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365

san diego sunday


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Any coils


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

cool blue;;;;kool-aids back


----------



## DIPN714

koolaid365 said:


> koolaid will be at lowriderfest with bro mad mike july 10 2011 qualcom staduim sun san diego be there cool blue big al elco big ass show u got to go see u there


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365

good show big turn out


----------



## DIPN714

KOOL AID IS BACK


----------



## koolaid365

NEW HOME OF THE CENTENNIAL GREY HANDLE BATTERY 1100 KOOLAID HYDRAULICS 90.00 EA. ALSO IN BLACK


----------



## koolaid365

comp cly. in stock powerballs comp blocks centennial batterys also koolaid 1 323 864 5050 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## Hannibal Lector

DIPN714 said:


>


 Nice rims.


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## koolaid365

koolaid


----------



## merecido

how much shipped to 98031 kent washington


----------



## RiddinglowCR

How much 3 ton shipped 33122 FL? For long and short?


----------



## koolaid365

175.00 shipped


----------



## DA HITTA




----------



## koolaid365

pics coming from sunday hop at koolaids :rofl:


----------



## koolaid365




----------



## koolaid365




----------



## koolaid365




----------



## koolaid365




----------



## koolaid365




----------



## koolaid365




----------



## koolaid365




----------



## koolaid365




----------



## koolaid365




----------



## koolaid365

THATS A BAD ASS HOP KOOLAIDS 1 323 864 5050


----------



## koolaid365

koolaid365 said:


> View attachment 343403


TOO THE TOP


----------



## koolaid365

TO HIGH TO HOP


----------



## sideshowfour

just want to say thanks to koolaid for opening up his shop for us, to have a place to hop and chill will the homies, much love and respect to koolaid and his staff


----------



## KERRBSS

DIPN714 said:


>


 I see boobies


----------



## theebizz

do you have any 3.5 ton coils?


----------



## DIPN714

[QUOTE=sideshowfour;14369346]just want to say thanks to koolaid for opening up his shop for us, to have a place to hop and chill will the homies, much love and respect to koolaid and his staff[/QUOTE]
yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa,,,thanmks for da hop;;;KOOL AID


----------



## MUFASA

DIPN714 said:


> [QUOTE=sideshowfour;14369346]just want to say thanks to koolaid for opening up his shop for us, to have a place to hop and chill will the homies, much love and respect to koolaid and his staff



yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa,,,thanmks for da hop;;;KOOL AID[/QUOTE]

X2


----------



## koolaid365

your welcome guys thanks for coming everybody :yes:


----------



## MUFASA

koolaid365 said:


> your welcome guys thanks for coming everybody :yes:


WHENS THE NEXT ONE???? 

AND KEEP THE BBQ GUY AT HOME..........:uh:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/310916-100-hopper.html#post14399710


----------



## big $uge

*FOR THE HOP 1ST PLACE KING OF THE COAST BELTS GIVEN AWAY WITH MONEY
HOP CATAGORIES:

*_SINGLE PUMP STREET DOUBLE PUMP MODIFIED
SINGLE PUMP MODIFIED DOUBLE PUMP RADICAL
SINGLE PUMP RADICAL

_


----------



## adam&betsy

HOW MUCH FOR SOME 3 1/4 WITH SHIPING TO LUBBOCK TX


----------



## koolaid365

180.00


----------



## koolaid365

what up for sunday today whats going on koolaid:yes:


----------



## koolaid365

try some dirty koolaid coming to a town near uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :h5:


----------



## MUFASA

Its the only kind u ever have !


----------



## TINY H.P.

How much for a wammy tank


----------



## BoOtZ323

How much for a street set up for a town car?


----------



## fidecaddy

Need some 4 1/2 coils shipped to 93901. $$$


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

need price on 3 1/2 ton coils shipped to houston 77065


----------



## Progressives Rider

how much for the sliver coils 4 1/2 ton if u still have some


----------



## koolaid365

180.00 shipped price


----------



## koolaid365

BoOtZ323 said:


> How much for a street set up for a town car?


 sorry no silver coils yet


----------



## Hannibal Lector

When u planning to get some in?


----------



## CALII_323




----------



## CALII_323

KOOL-AID & Hitting Hard Customs taking 1st


----------



## player85

Do you have the Reggio e Italian dump can u shoot a pic of it with price and shipped to 95301 please thanks.


----------



## Crazy Bruce

I need two new chrome motors for my Pro Hopper pumps... 

Click the following link to see pics of my burned out motor...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/38-r...-british-columbia-fest-2015.html#post14445172

Do you have stock of good chrome heavy duty motors with vented caps and sealed bearings... something that will work with my Pro Hopper G Series II block... I run two pumps to the nose at 72V each and tend to be hard on my car...

Let me know how much shipped to Western Canada (Victoria, BC)


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## TEXAS_OUTLAW

how much for a block n 3/12 chrome springs ? ship to 30721 ???? pm me homie


----------



## koolaid365

350.00 shipped


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## koolaid365

great show thanks rick from lowlife koolaid


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Silver coils?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]










This gonna be the spot to be at on Monday,After the "*Super show"* Spread the word riders:thumbsup:


----------



## Progressives Rider

when will u get silver coils 4 1/2 ton


----------



## Pete85

how much for 3 motor


----------



## theebizz

When will you have the white coils again.


----------



## koolaid365

soon before super show


----------



## Hannibal Lector

i will see u at the show. forthem coils


----------



## player85

Do you have italian square dumps pics and price sent to 95301 please thanks.


----------



## Yuhaten63

Yo kool aid how much for a pair sliver springs I for got the tons on them shiped to 60505


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## koolaid365

had fun last night went skating in the caddie see it on u tube koolaid hydraulics or facebook koolaid hydraulics good night


----------



## koolaid365

Presto-Hi COMPETITION MOTORS IN STOCK $85.00 ea this week only 1 323 864 5050 koolaid


----------



## DIPN714

koolaid365 said:


> Presto-Hi COMPETITION MOTORS IN STOCK $85.00 ea this week only 1 323 864 5050 koolaid


:h5::h5:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

How are they compared to the saco


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

take a look at these viedos


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

viedos,,jusk click on it


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

viedo..just click


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## koolaid365

great job big al koolaid said it


----------



## koolaid365

using in my regal selling them now 10 batterys bought pallet wed 08/31/2011


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Thanks Kool aid. Car looks good bro.


----------



## koolaid365

will be in vegas oct 9 2011 koolaid coils adex dumps koolaid pumps #13 11 9s gears marzocchi also Presto hi comp motors cce motors street motors koolaid shirts stickers new stuff also order now or see u at the show koolaid 2 NAPA AUTO parts sfs. Centennial battery anaheim LA EXPRESS ONE INC. SFS. PAID TWICE KOOLAID HYDRAULICS FACEBOOK U TUBE KOOLAID HYDRAULICS THE SHOW START NOW KOOLAID????????????????????:h5:


----------



## koolaid365

1 323 864 5050 KOOLAID


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

oh shit


----------



## koolaid365

open for bussiness 8:00 am to 6:00 pm 6 days a week :h5:


----------



## koolaid365

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=C_kpRPrtk80


----------



## koolaid365




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

call me in the am!


----------



## CROWDS91

How much for a set of the white 31/2 ton shipped to 93454


----------



## koolaid365

170.00


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## koolaid365




----------



## koolaid365




----------



## koolaid365




----------



## Hannibal Lector

koolaid365 said:


> will be in vegas oct 9 2011 koolaid coils adex dumps koolaid pumps #13 11 9s gears marzocchi also Presto hi comp motors cce motors street motors koolaid shirts stickers new stuff also order now or see u at the show koolaid 2 NAPA AUTO parts sfs. Centennial battery anaheim LA EXPRESS ONE INC. SFS. PAID TWICE KOOLAID HYDRAULICS FACEBOOK U TUBE KOOLAID HYDRAULICS THE SHOW START NOW KOOLAID????????????????????:h5:


so will i have to help u carrycoils from ur truck to your booth. Lol!!


----------



## 1downkat

Hey koolaid, how much for a pair of 3 1/2 ton whites coils shipped to 95316?


----------



## koolaid365




----------



## koolaid365

car in HH mag this month at koolaids:worship:


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

How much will u be selling the silvers


----------



## koolaid365

140.00 :yessad:


----------



## koolaid365

got gas:happysad:


----------



## GoodTimes317

i want some pumps.. never hear back from you


----------



## 1downkat

I need some 3 1/2 ton white coils shipped to 95316 how much?


----------



## 1downkat

?????


----------



## MUFASA

GOOD LOOKN OUT TODAY DOGG..... :thumbsup: 

& KEEP ME POSTED ON THAT LOWER....


----------



## Hannibal Lector

koolaid365 said:


> 140.00 :yessad:


 Okay i will get a pair from u at the show


----------



## koolaid365

thats what we do chris see u in vegas hannibal got some more 11 gears in today marz alum there out not me cce koolaid:rofl:


----------



## Don Pedro

What it do Koolaid.


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## KOOL-AID23

HOW MUCH TO DO FULL SETUP 
4-PUMPS
12 BATTERIES
WANT TO MAKE IT HOP AND RIDEABLE


----------



## west sider 661

What up I got a 04 town car looking to get a 2 punp whammy 6 bat chrome coils and chrome spoons it they well work..pm me.thanks..


----------



## DIPN714

koolaid do ;;;got coils


----------



## MUFASA

DIPN714 said:


> koolaid do ;;;got coils


----------



## Hannibal Lector

koolaid365 said:


> thats what we do chris see u in vegas hannibal got some more 11 gears in today marz alum there out not me cce koolaid:rofl:


 Kool kkool homie. Ima see u ok n veags brotha. I will get some silvers.


----------



## DIPN714

koolaid365 said:


> thanks ron, scott, hugo, anthony, JDN switchman carlos beach city cce,city to city, blvd, lowrider assoc. lowrider mag. wheel mag. thuucha black magic
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;homies more bounce rollin fam bam and all other clubs and lowrider homies reds todd happy pro hopper good luck in the future and keep pushing always KOOLAID :thumbsup:


:werd:


----------



## koolaid365

KOOLAID HYDROS WILL BE IN WOODLAND SUNDAY GOT BOOTH GOT CARS GOT NAPA AUTO GOT DEALS GOT GAS :yes:


----------



## DIPN714

koolaid365 said:


> KOOLAID HYDROS WILL BE IN WOODLAND SUNDAY GOT BOOTH GOT CARS GOT NAPA AUTO GOT DEALS GOT GAS :yes:


greaT SHOW


----------



## bigjoe82

need some coils, sent you a pm.


----------



## DIPN714

super show;;get ur coils all u can bye
kool aid got em


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Im there bro. Im getting a set


----------



## arts66

GOT ANY PRESTOLITE MOTORS ?


----------



## DIPN714

on da bumber torres show;;;;;winner;;winner


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nice pic


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

DIPN714 said:


> on da boumber torres show;;;;;winner;;winner


 Yea!!


----------



## arts66




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=369146&stc=1&d=1317251095


----------



## MUFASA

stacklifehydraulics said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=369146&stc=1&d=1317251095


 I saw she got a belt, who else did ?


----------



## rgarcia15928




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=369211&stc=1&d=1317256327


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

End of summer super sale. Coming. Soon


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Get them coils!


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

What's up?


----------



## DIPN714

just biginches bro


----------



## koolaid365

check your phone big al koolaid


----------



## koolaid365

back from vegas thank you all the customers and friends for coming out to the show had a great time koolaid


----------



## DIPN714

koolaid365 said:


> back from vegas thank you all the customers and friends for coming out to the show had a great time koolaid


:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## 73loukat

2 ton coils,u got any?how much a pair shipped to 95377,pm back,thanx


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

QUOTE=Lowrider Style CC;14678277]



[/QUOTE]


----------



## koolaid365

COMPTON COLLEGE 11 20 2011 SHOW AND HOP SPONSOR BY KOOLAID HYDROS AND NAPA AUTO COMPTON COMMUNITY UNITY DAY LOOK FOR FLYER OR GO TO COMTON COLLEGE UNITY DAY LETS HAVE THE BIG SHOW OF THE YEAR 11 20 2011


----------



## DIPN714

koolaid365 said:


> COMPTON COLLEGE 11 20 2011 SHOW AND HOP SPONSOR BY KOOLAID HYDROS AND NAPA AUTO COMPTON COMMUNITY UNITY DAY LOOK FOR FLYER OR GO TO COMTON COLLEGE UNITY DAY LETS HAVE THE BIG SHOW OF THE YEAR 11 20 2011


THE HOP PAY OUT IS $250.00 EACH CLASS;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;CUM GET UR MONIES,,L,A


----------



## DIPN714

koolaid365 said:


> COMPTON COLLEGE 11 20 2011 SHOW AND HOP SPONSOR BY KOOLAID HYDROS AND NAPA AUTO COMPTON COMMUNITY UNITY DAY LOOK FOR FLYER OR
> GO TO COMTON COLLEGE UNITY DAY LETS HAVE THE BIG SHOW
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:OF THE YEAR 11 20 2011


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup big AL!


----------



## koolaid365

going for the title :h5:


----------



## DIPN714

koolaid365 said:


> going for the title :h5:


YES SIR


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


koolaid365 said:


> View attachment 343397
> View attachment 343398


----------



## DIPN714

Hannibal Lector said:


> Sup big AL!


:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## Don Pedro

Originally Posted by *rgarcia15928*











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________



*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*​
*Coronado Customs! Yuma,Az 
Hydraulic parts sales, service, installs, chrome 928-580-8196

Black Magic Hydraulics DISTRIBUTOR For Southwest Arizona, California 928-580-8196

Arizona's only Del Toro Bladder Pump Distributor and user since 1999'*​


----------



## koolaid365

ttt tue night koolaids can food drive and hop lets do this :wave:


----------



## koolaid365

help feed the the people of or local city bring out the love and support each other can food drive and hop nov 1 2011 at koolaids 10230 freeman ave sfs, ca 90670 lets show the city we care low lows forever koolaid 1 323 864 5050 7:00 until


----------



## koolaid365

TAKE IT TO THE TOP KOOLAID


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Check out our New Switch Panels !!!! **
"Teardrop" & "Brass Knuckle" Design $89 **
Call today & order yours.!!!!
*



























*More to come..... Stay Tuned.!! **
Norma *


----------



## DIPN714

WOW,,,,,,,


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

:thumbsup:T T T


----------



## YOGI1964

DO YOU HAVE ANY SMOOTHIE COILS? AND HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO EL PASO, TX 79936


koolaid365 said:


> EVERY THING IN STCOK READY TO SHIP


----------



## Yuhaten63

Yo koolaid I'm looking for some 4 3/4 ton coils do u stock them and how much shiped to the IL State 60505


----------



## southsyde64

looking for some gears 2_#11 and 2_#13 pm if u got them and prices


----------



## DIPN714

hop at kool-aids nov 15;;;;;cum get served;;;;heavy hitters in da house;;


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

a real truck


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365

DIPN714 said:


> hop at kool-aids nov 15;;;;;cum get served;;;;heavy hitters in da house;;


8:00 pm


----------



## koolaid365

3 1/2 TON WHITE COILS ARE IN LETS HOP OG KOOLAID COILS 1 323 864 5050


----------



## DIPN714

koolaid365 said:


> 3 1/2 TON WHITE COILS ARE IN LETS HOP OG KOOLAID COILS 1 323 864 5050


:h5:


----------



## koolaid365

lets get it started :ninja:


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## mademan9

YOu got any 2 tons in stock


----------



## koolaid365

3 1/2 white coils


----------



## DIPN714

koolaid365 said:


> lets get it started :ninja:


:drama:


----------



## VEINStheONE

ANY REENFORCED 64 IMPALA FRAMES AT UR SHOP??


----------



## koolaid365

yes we have one ready 1 323 864 5050:yes:


----------



## Yuhaten63

koolaid365 said:


> yes we have one ready 1 323 864 5050:yes:


Yo kool-aid u stock any sliver springs I think there 4 3/4 homie


----------



## DIPN714

koolaid365 said:


> yes we have one ready 1 323 864 5050:yes:


:h5:


----------



## rgarcia15928




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## D3VILS FANTASY

price on a all chrome 2 pump complete kit springs and show balls. its for a 02 town car. its a street car but want some power to da nosie. if posible i want the blocks to have side returns. 1 left and 1 right . if not no biggy

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## DIPN714

:wave:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup kool aid. Surfin Al!


----------



## Don Pedro

Show's right around the corner!









Originally Posted by *Don Pedro*  











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


​


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

What's up tax time. Special's coming. Soon! !


----------



## JUST2C

TTT


----------



## rickrider

I need to no how much for a setup if u cam pm me thanks


----------



## khunkibutfunki

price on powerballs, 3.5 ton coils, 12" cylinders. thanks.


----------



## koolaid365

feb 14 2012 koolaids:h5:


----------



## MUFASA

koolaid365 said:


> feb 14 2012 koolaids:h5:


U LOOKN FOR A VALENTINES DATE ON LIL ? :scrutinize:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup mufasa!


----------



## MUFASA

Hannibal Lector said:


> Sup mufasa!


WASSUP HOMIE ? WHATS CRACKN !!?


----------



## sp00kyi3

koolaid365 said:


> NEW HOME OF THE CENTENNIAL GREY HANDLE BATTERY 1100 KOOLAID HYDRAULICS 90.00 EA. ALSO IN BLACK


do u got any of these need 10


----------



## Hannibal Lector

MUFASA said:


> WASSUP HOMIE ? WHATS CRACKN !!?


Im just tryin to tune the hopper to be in 80's but hard when I got a broken hand. So I gotta hold off for a bit. But other than that im doin good. I will be goin to phoenix this year to hit up the show.


----------



## DIPN714

:run:


----------



## DIPN714

WHAT U THINK KOOL-AID;;;;;WANA MARKET THESE NEVER BRAKE SPINDELS;;$500.00 PER PAIR


----------



## DIPN714

ELCO SPINDELS


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80

PM me a price on a set of chrome 4 tons if you have them


----------



## ChanceCustoms

GOT SILVERS


----------



## DIPN714

green;;white;;black;;;;;


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365

solnoids sale this week only 1 323 864 5050 street motor sale this sat. koolaids:cheesy:


----------



## DIPN714

[QUOTE=koolaid365;15132400]solnoids sale this week only 1 323 864 5050 street motor sale this sat. kool:cheesy:aids[/QUOTE]
:h5:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## TEE SHIRT MIKE

GLENDALE ARIZONA​" The OFFICIAL AFTER HOP"​make sure to invite all your friends and family...this Event you wont want to miss!!! bring out the Family & the KIDS ..(KIDS ARE FREE TO THIS EVENT) APRIL 1st 2012. Don't miss all the​LOWRIDER CAR HOPPING ACTION​!!!!!!!vendor booths still available call # on flyers for vendor booths or sponsorship packages






​


----------



## DIPN714

SALE TODAY;;;;;FEB 11 2012
KOOL AID HYDRAULICS


----------



## Str8crazy80

DIPN714 said:


> green;;white;;black;;;;;


how much?


----------



## DIPN714

flaco78 said:


>


:h5:


----------



## DIPN714

DIPN714 said:


> [QUOTE=koolaid365;15132400]solnoids sale this week only 1 323 864 5050 street motor sale this sat. kool:cheesy:aids


:h5:[/QUOTE]
:drama:


----------



## 64GALAXIE

HEY BRO I NEED A PRICE FOR SOME CHECK VALVES AND A SLOW DOWN


----------



## .TODD

Here the link koolaid 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-p...le-lincoln-pestilence-when-no-ones-alive.html


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup big al


----------



## koolaid365

whats up lector went on a trip back now good run 800 miles still running koolaid :run:


----------



## jayscustoms

sup koolaid pm sent


----------



## Progressives Rider

hey koolaid how much for a piston pump complete with fittings and no dump


----------



## koolaid365

650.00


----------



## CCE_GiRL

:wave:* Hello my friend.....*


----------



## Lowridazrey

How much for a motor and key and upper trailing arms for g body ship to south carolina? Pm me


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

Lowridazrey said:


> How much for a motor and key and upper trailing arms for g body ship to south carolina? Pm me


Pm sent


----------



## DIPN714

koolaid be on crenshaw sunday at 3;30 let go have fun;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;


----------



## DIPN714

Hannibal Lector said:


> Sup big al


COOL


----------



## koolaid365

i will bring out a new toy sunday see u there


----------



## DIPN714

ohhhhhhhhhh da lincoln done:inout:


----------



## koolaid365

bring lowriding back not the stuff going on having fun not on the run:h5:


----------



## DIPN714

[SIZE=6 said:


> koolaid365;15196306]bring lowriding back not the stuff going on having fun not on the run:h5:[/SIZE]


wow;;;;its like that


----------



## Lowridazrey

I never got that price on extended/ujustable upper trailing arms for g body shipped to south carolina


----------



## Lowridazrey

Oh and how much is a swich box? Shippe to same place


----------



## Hannibal Lector

koolaid365 said:


> whats up lector went on a trip back now good run 800 miles still running koolaid :run:


Good shit bro. Now im in kentucky with our crew for the carl casper show.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

Lowridazrey said:


> Oh and how much is a swich box? Shippe to same place


323-864-5050


----------



## GoodTimes317

How much for 4 ton springs shipped to 46229..?


----------



## PE_AB

TTT for Kool Aid.....


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I got me silvers. Yeah buddy!


----------



## DIPN714

:drama:


----------



## 1lo84regal

Wut price do u have on some 3 ton springs? Shipped to tx 78333


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

:rimshot:


----------



## koolaid365

found a new used 13 gear out of koolaids car let the bid begin :wave:


----------



## DIPN714

One million bucks


----------



## koolaid365

good morning everybody sunny day in L.A. koolaid 1 323 864 5050 uffin:


----------



## DIPN714

koolaid365 said:


> good morning everybody sunny day in L.A. koolaid 1 323 864 5050 uffin:


:drama:


----------



## koolaid365

:h5: your funny al


----------



## DIPN714

man when did i become a step child;;lol


----------



## chairmnofthboard

Got any chrome motors and bearing caps? I need one motor and one of the two opening bearing caps. Not the star bearing cap style.


----------



## koolaid365

got them 30.00 for motor bearing cap motor street 85.00 comp 100.00


----------



## MUFASA

DIPN714 said:


> man when did i become a step child;;lol


Imma say around beginning of 2011... :happysad:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

Sweet, you got them in stock?


----------



## DIPN714

MUFASA said:


> Imma say around beginning of 2011... :happysad:


i guess it could happen;;;;;;;;;wow;;;


----------



## DIPN714

koolaid365 said:


> found a new used 13 gear out of koolaids car let the bid begin :wave:


:worship:


----------



## DIPN714

http://youtu.be/anneZ3IusrY


----------



## koolaid365

:facepalm:were my money big al


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

Today is the big day stay tuned


----------



## DIPN714

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Today is the big day stay tuned


big day for what


----------



## koolaid365

thanks for the ten boxes of solinoids good looking out koolaid 1 323 864 5050 big fish vol 61,62, in last night call or come by koolaid shop 10230 freeman ave sfs ca 90670:h5:


----------



## koolaid365

hop at koolaids coming soon stay tune koolaid


----------



## NorthWestRider

how much for 2 chrome piston pump shipped to 98908


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

DIPN714 said:


> big day for what


Just tested the 63 and we're coming like a shark to break the surf board in half !


----------



## DIPN714

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Just tested the 63 and we're coming like a shark to break the surf board in half !


talk is cheap;;;;surfs up hommies'''get ur gear;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;


----------



## koolaid365

550.00 EA PISTON KIT CHROME


----------



## DIPN714

koolaid365 said:


> 550.00 EA PISTON KIT CHROME


:h5:


----------



## DIPN714

koolaid365 said:


> 550.00 EA PISTON KIT CHROME


GREAT PRICE


----------



## lowbird

How much for a set of RED pre cuts?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

DIPN714 said:


> talk is cheap;;;;surfs up hommies'''get ur gear;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;


So is an elco roof grab a life jacket the surf board is about to get broken. Off


----------



## MUFASA

stacklifehydraulics said:


> So is an elco roof grab a life jacket the surf board is about to get broken. Off


When and where :dunno:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

MUFASA said:


> When and where :dunno:


I wanna see it too... 

Surfboard ski-doo vs. the Duplex


----------



## MUFASA

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> I wanna see it too...
> 
> Surfboard ski-doo vs. the Duplex


:roflmao:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I hope "dream on" will have footage.


----------



## DIPN714

stacklifehydraulics said:


> So is an elco roof grab a life jacket the surf board is about to get broken. Off


let ur car do ur talking cause ur mouth aint saying nothing;;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## MUFASA

DIPN714 said:


> let ur car do ur talking cause ur mouth aint saying nothing;;;BIG AL SAID IT


:wow: ..


----------



## NorthWestRider

koolaid365 said:


> 550.00 EA PISTON KIT CHROME


This is complete piston pump or tank kit?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

Get some Koolaid! Parts on Sale now!


----------



## DIPN714

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Get some Koolaid! Parts on Sale now!


u gona need more than koolaid parts to serve da surfboard;;big AL SAID IT FOO


----------



## DIPN714

koolaid365 said:


> hop at koolaids coming soon stay tune koolaid


whennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

I'm back


----------



## DIPN714

stacklifehydraulics said:


> I'm back


WOW;;;;;MAN LIKE UR IMPORTANT;;I WILL BUST THAT 63 UP;;;LOL


----------



## DIPN714

arts66 said:


> THE REAL DEAL HERE!!!! PRESTOLITE MOTORS


HOW MUCH CAUSE WE AT KOOL AID GOT THEM;;MAYB UR PRICE RIGHT WE GET MORE


----------



## lowbird

lowbird said:


> How much for a set of RED pre cuts?


???


----------



## koolaid365

whats up everybody koolaid 1 323 864 5050


----------



## MUFASA

koolaid365 said:


> whats up everybody koolaid 1 323 864 5050


Sup nikka, where u been :dunno:


----------



## DIPN714

MUFASA said:


> Sup nikka, where u been :dunno:


HE'S BEEN BIG BALLING


----------



## 3onthetree

Looking for 
Set of powerballs
12" chrome cylinders
8" chrome cylinders
Shipped to 12477

Let me know. PM me.


----------



## koolaid365

got all that in stock and now saco motors call me 1 323 864 5050 koolaid :h5:


----------



## ss63panic

What's the website. For cool aid.


----------



## OCGdroopy

whats ur price for a 2 pump, 8 battery, 10" frunt, 14" rear setup instaled and parsual wrap. On a 78 caddy coupe deville?


----------



## DIPN714

:drama:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

OCGdroopy said:


> whats ur price for a 2 pump, 8 battery, 10" frunt, 14" rear setup instaled and parsual wrap. On a 78 caddy coupe deville?


Sorry but I think u need to go back to school about your spelling jk


----------



## OCGdroopy

u get my fucking point


----------



## chicken hawk

*kool blue*

what up kool-aid
www.MadHopperEnt.com


----------



## chicken hawk

*paid twice*


----------



## chicken hawk

*lowrider fest san diego*


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup::inout:


----------



## koolaid365

thats cool


----------



## DIPN714

what up big dog;;;;;


----------



## koolaid365

delta dumps chrome chrome 1 323 864 5050


----------



## DIPN714

koolaid365 said:


> delta dumps chrome chrome 1 323 864 5050


price for da people cous


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TTT....*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## koolaid365

JUNE 10 2012 ANAHEIM STADUIM LOWRIDERFEST HOP AND SHOW KOOLAID


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Whats the ticket on a 2 pump set up...


----------



## koolaid365

1200.00


----------



## Big Poppa

What the price of a piston pump #11 gear chrome motor and tank, y block, adex dump,hard lines and fittings, to include 3-1/2 ton coils green.


----------



## DIPN714

:drama:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## flakes23

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> Whats the ticket on a 2 pump set up...


Got any pics of the two pump setup? Polished blocks and backing plates? Ready to order just wanna see some pics?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Thanks kool aid for.hitting me up.


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## flakes23

Got any pics of the two pump setup? Polished blocks and backing plates? Ready to order just wanna see some pics?


----------



## DIPN714

will send today


----------



## Big Poppa

Still waiting on a price ?


----------



## Big Poppa

Never mind got a good price from P Jay.


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## flakes23

flakes23 said:


> Got any pics of the two pump setup? Polished blocks and backing plates? Ready to order just wanna see some pics?


Got any pics of the two pump setup? Polished blocks and backing plates? Ready to order just wanna see some pics?


----------



## koolaid365

june 10 2012 anaheim stadium koolaid


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## flakes23

:dunno:


flakes23 said:


> Got any pics of the two pump setup? Polished blocks and backing plates? Ready to order just wanna see some pics?


----------



## DIPN714

flakes23 said:


> Got any pics of the two pump setup? Polished blocks and backing plates? Ready to order just wanna see some pics?


yes sir will send u pic if ur really interested


----------



## flakes23

DIPN714 said:


> yes sir will send u pic if ur really interested


Yes really interesed.


----------



## koolaid365

changing name from koolaid hydraulics to blank hydraulics 1 323 864 5050 not selling anything with koolaid on it anymore kraft foods that own the name koolaid sue me thats that now im no name hydraulics blank shirts hats backing plates blocks and other parts napa auto still has my back june 10 2012 anaheim stadium lowriderfest blank hydros napa auto national lowrider assoc. lets do this chris said it 1 323 864 5050


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

Been promoting Kool aid who am I reppin now ?been holding it down here in nor cal pm me I need new stickers I still wanna show some support


----------



## DIPN714

koolaid365 said:


> changing name from koolaid hydraulics to blank hydraulics 1 323 864 5050 not selling anything with koolaid on it anymore kraft foods that own the name koolaid sue me thats that now im no name hydraulics blank shirts hats backing plates blocks and other parts napa auto still has my back june 10 2012 anaheim stadium lowriderfest blank hydros napa auto national lowrider assoc. lets do this chris said it 1 323 864 5050


YOU STILL DA MAN;;DUDE;;;


----------



## flakes23

Ben calling, Posting to see some pics, and posting more to see some pics, and called again? Still no pics, still havent talked to any one? now its blank hydros? WTF? I Tried to do biz with you bro but im out!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

U could name it kool layed hydros. I dunno jus an idea.


----------



## koolaid365

blank hydros 1 323 864 5050


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass

Damn that's fucked up


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

DIPN714 said:


>


$185.00 used great lay and play;;big AL..7146049092


----------



## DIPN714

BLOW OUT SALE''''''BLANK HYDRAULICS;;;323-8645050;;;;;MEMORIAL DAY SPECIALS
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,BIG AL SAID IT ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## DIPN714

DA HOP PAYS OUT $800...CASH


----------



## DIPN714

koolaid365 said:


> changing name from koolaid hydraulics to blank hydraulics 1 323 864 5050 not selling anything with koolaid on it anymore kraft foods that own the name koolaid sue me thats that now im no name hydraulics blank shirts hats backing plates blocks and other parts napa auto still has my back june 10 2012 anaheim stadium lowriderfest blank hydros napa auto national lowrider assoc. lets do this chris said it 1 323 864 5050


:angel:


----------



## koolaid365

have a nice day


----------



## lowbird

Got a price on a pair of red pre cuts?


----------



## DIPN714

:wave:


----------



## MUFASA

Hop rules n categories for june 10th ???


----------



## DIPN714

post rules


----------



## DIPN714

:drama:


----------



## MUFASA

DIPN714 said:


> :drama:


:uh: TELL UR BROTHER TO POST THE FUCKN HOP INFO ALLFUCKNREADY !!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

MUFASA said:


> :uh: TELL UR BROTHER TO POST THE FUCKN HOP INFO ALLFUCKNREADY !!!


Lol 28" and under I'm coming with a car! Just because


----------



## DIPN714

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Lol 28" and under I'm coming with a car! Just because


bring it so u can get served bro;;;lol


----------



## DIPN714

mayb there are no rules


----------



## MUFASA

DIPN714 said:


> mayb there are no rules


Maybe. Nobody takes nothing serious no more :nosad:


----------



## DIPN714

MUFASA said:


> Maybe. Nobody takes nothing serious no more :nosad:


yes sir


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

DIPN714 said:


> bring it so u can get served bro;;;lol


Come get some!!!!!! I'm bringing a street car if it makes you feel victorious to hop against a. Street car so be it. How about I bring the 63 and who ever loses has to retire there car?


----------



## montekels87

how much for a set of 3 ton pre cuts in chrome shipped to 18702 paypal ready lmk


----------



## MUFASA

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Come get some!!!!!! I'm bringing a street car if it makes you feel victorious to hop against a. Street car so be it. How about I bring the 63 and who ever loses has to retire there car?


:shocked:


----------



## layinthedirt

do you carry revesre flow cylinders and if so what do they run


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

layinthedirt said:


> do you carry revesre flow cylinders and if so what do they run


What size?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I need silvers soon. U still gotm in stock?


----------



## fcerda956

Looking for

pumphead
hopping springs 


pm prices


----------



## 69 impala

How much for 3 ton springs


----------



## MUFASA

DIPN714 said:


> post rules


RULES ARE AS FOLLOWS (FROM WHAT I HEARD)

1. YOU MUST BE WEIGHTED, IF NO WEIGHT YOU WILL BE DISQUALIFIED.
2. PRIMER CARS ARE ELIGIBLE, CUSTOM PAINT = DISQUALIFICATION.
3. YOU MUST USE CHAINS, IF U HAVE SHOCKS THATS CHEATING AND U WILL BE DISQUALIFIED.
4. IF U HAVE A SPEAKER BOX, UR DISQUALIFIED (ITS A HOPPING CONTEST, NOT SOUND OFF!!)
5. IF U HAVE 6 BATTS, U WILL DEFINITELY BE DISQUALIFIED FOR MAKING OTHERS LOOK BAD 
6. NO CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE, GREASY DIRTY SHIT IS ACCEPTABLE.
7. CLEAN INTERIORS WITH BACK SEATS ARE DISQUALIFIED.
8. IF U HAVE NO ROOF, U WILL BE FIRST IN LINE TO HOP AND AUTOMATICALLY QUALIFY FOR THE PRIZE MONEY.
9. IF U DONT HAVE SPRINGS HELPING LIFT UR FRONT TIRES UP = DISQUALIFICATION (THE JUDGES NEED SOME SPRINGS FOR DOOR FOR MAIN ENTRANCE)
10. IF U HAVE KOOLAID STICKERS ON UR CAR, U ALREADY WON 1ST PLACE.


----------



## flaked85

MUFASA said:


> RULES ARE AS FOLLOWS (FROM WHAT I HEARD)
> 
> 1. YOU MUST BE WEIGHTED, IF NO WEIGHT YOU WILL BE DISQUALIFIED.
> 2. PRIMER CARS ARE ELIGIBLE, CUSTOM PAINT = DISQUALIFICATION.
> 3. YOU MUST USE CHAINS, IF U HAVE SHOCKS THATS CHEATING AND U WILL BE DISQUALIFIED.
> 4. IF U HAVE A SPEAKER BOX, UR DISQUALIFIED (ITS A HOPPING CONTEST, NOT SOUND OFF!!)
> 5. IF U HAVE 6 BATTS, U WILL DEFINITELY BE DISQUALIFIED FOR MAKING OTHERS LOOK BAD
> 6. NO CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE, GREASY DIRTY SHIT IS ACCEPTABLE.
> 7. CLEAN INTERIORS WITH BACK SEATS ARE DISQUALIFIED.
> 8. IF U HAVE NO ROOF, U WILL BE FIRST IN LINE TO HOP AND AUTOMATICALLY QUALIFY FOR THE PRIZE MONEY.
> 9. IF U DONT HAVE SPRINGS HELPING LIFT UR FRONT TIRES UP = DISQUALIFICATION (THE JUDGES NEED SOME SPRINGS FOR DOOR FOR MAIN ENTRANCE)
> 10. IF U HAVE KOOLAID STICKERS ON UR CAR, U ALREADY WON 1ST PLACE.



AMAZING,MUFASA YOU ARE CRAZY AS FUCK HOMIE,BUT TRUE FOR SURE.HOP RULES THESE DAYS ARE GARBAGE.YOUR RULES ARE FUNNY AS HELL THOUGH.:h5:


----------



## MUFASA

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

so i win'''yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MUFASA

DIPN714 said:


> so i win'''yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



**DISCLAIMER* ONLY "KOOLAID" STICKERS.................NOT EVERYONE AND THERE MOMMAS SHOP...SORRY RULES IS RULES DOGG *


----------



## koolaid365

checkin time hoppers 10:00 am to 10:30 am sunday be there


----------



## DIPN714

koolaid365 said:


> checkin time hoppers 10:00 am to 10:30 am sunday be there


who said it;;;;koolaid


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

Who got served?


----------



## DIPN714

big al took a loss;;ok ,,,blew a seal..we all have problems with the radical hopper;;;if u aint never broke then u never hop


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

MUFASA said:


> RULES ARE AS FOLLOWS (FROM WHAT I HEARD)
> 
> 1. YOU MUST BE WEIGHTED, IF NO WEIGHT YOU WILL BE DISQUALIFIED.
> 2. PRIMER CARS ARE ELIGIBLE, CUSTOM PAINT = DISQUALIFICATION.
> 3. YOU MUST USE CHAINS, IF U HAVE SHOCKS THATS CHEATING AND U WILL BE DISQUALIFIED.
> 4. IF U HAVE A SPEAKER BOX, UR DISQUALIFIED (ITS A HOPPING CONTEST, NOT SOUND OFF!!)
> 5. IF U HAVE 6 BATTS, U WILL DEFINITELY BE DISQUALIFIED FOR MAKING OTHERS LOOK BAD
> 6. NO CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE, GREASY DIRTY SHIT IS ACCEPTABLE.
> 7. CLEAN INTERIORS WITH BACK SEATS ARE DISQUALIFIED.
> 8. IF U HAVE NO ROOF, U WILL BE FIRST IN LINE TO HOP AND AUTOMATICALLY QUALIFY FOR THE PRIZE MONEY.
> 9. IF U DONT HAVE SPRINGS HELPING LIFT UR FRONT TIRES UP = DISQUALIFICATION (THE JUDGES NEED SOME SPRINGS FOR DOOR FOR MAIN ENTRANCE)
> 10. IF U HAVE KOOLAID STICKERS ON UR CAR, U ALREADY WON 1ST PLACE.


realness...:ninja:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

sup koolaid homies i was talking to chris martin at socios show in sac about a part.... how can i get ahold of him on here??


----------



## EXCANDALOW

can you pm me his info?


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

Give me a call 510 586 3546


----------



## koolaid365

koolaid hydros 1 323 864 5050


----------



## koolaid365

5 ton coils coming in today


----------



## koolaid365

lets see coils ok


----------



## AzsMostHated

How much for 5 ton coils shiped to 85345 can you break them in on the press


----------



## koolaid365

165.00 yes we can break them in 180.00 shipped


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

black and grey coils in stock all u need;;big al said it


----------



## DIPN714

BLACK AND GREY COINLS IN STOCK AND MUCH MORE;;;;COMPLETE SETS UPS;;;EVERTHING U NEED PLUS MORE;;


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

got coils;;fresh and in stock;;get them while they last


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

got wheels real cheap


----------



## DIPN714

all ur fittings u need


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## koolaid365

thanks big al


----------



## DIPN714

koolaid365 said:


> thanks big al


theres more cumming today BOSS


----------



## DIPN714

got gears;;;;lnew


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

great deals


----------



## DIPN714

kool aid


----------



## koolaid365

somebody coming to town guess who :angel:


----------



## MUFASA

koolaid365 said:


> somebody coming to town guess who :angel:


TELL RON I SAID WASSUP


----------



## 1lowreality

DIPN714 said:


> got wheels real cheap


how much for the set of those blue rims


----------



## DIPN714

CHEAP;;;;MUST SELL JUST PLACE UR ORDER


----------



## DIPN714

:dunno:


----------



## koolaid365

anything good not cheap anything thing cheap not good koolaid said it 1 323 864 5050 ON DECK HYDROS


----------



## DIPN714

koolaid365 said:


> anything good not cheap anything thing cheap not good koolaid said it 1 323 864 5050 ON DECK HYDROS


got gears;;all gears just ask


----------



## DIPN714

kool=aid new name is
on deck hydraulics


----------



## DIPN714

BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## SPIDERS~87~ELCAMINO

ANY PICS OF UR PISTON PUMPS ?


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

MUFASA said:


> TELL RON I SAID WASSUP





koolaid365 said:


> somebody coming to town guess who :angel:


Thats how the true O.'s does it.... Good seeing both u fools this week


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

DIPN714 said:


> :thumbsup:


Big Al stop calling me with blocked numbers.... I doing the gear we got on friday too, so monday you will get billed on evera thang mang


----------



## SJ RIDER

Price for 4.5 tons shipped to 95127 thanks


----------



## koolaid365

180.00 shipped on deck hydros 1 323 864 5050 :h5: OD


----------



## DIPN714

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Big Al stop calling me with blocked numbers.... I doing the gear we got on friday too, so monday you will get billed on evera thang mang


YES SIR


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

This Saturday


----------



## STL_PETEY_G

got the coils today homie rite on ON DECK HYDRAULICS.... KOOL AID


----------



## DIPN714

:nicoderm:


----------



## STL_PETEY_G

DIPN714 said:


> :nicoderm:[/QUOTE
> 
> NICE LOOKN OUT HOMIE


----------



## STL_PETEY_G

BIG AL SAID IT.... BETS TO BELIEVE THAT GOT MORE GOODIES COMIN


----------



## DIPN714

STL_PETEY_G said:


> BIG AL SAID IT.... BETS TO BELIEVE THAT GOT MORE GOODIES COMIN


yes;;;sir


----------



## DESERTBOUND

How much for some 11 gears


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass

DIPN714 said:


> yes;;;sir


Hey big al you got any motors for sale man? I need 2.


----------



## koolaid365

ON DECK HYDROS PARTS 1 323 864 5050


----------



## DIPN714

Eightyfour cutlass said:


> Hey big al you got any motors for sale man? I need 2.


HOW MANY U NEED??? 323 8645050


----------



## DIPN714

DESERTBOUND said:


> How much for some 11 gears


HOW MANY U NEED??WHAT KIND OF #11 SIR


----------



## koolaid365

ROCKFORD GEARS 11 or 9s in stock ON DECK 1 323 864 5050 :h5:


----------



## DIPN714

:wow:


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass

DIPN714 said:


> HOW MANY U NEED??? 323 8645050


Just two


----------



## DIPN714

Eightyfour cutlass said:


> Just two


WHEN;;;3238645050;;;JUST CALL BRO


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass

DIPN714 said:


> WHEN;;;3238645050;;;JUST CALL BRO[/
> 
> Today. Thanks man :thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365

ON DECK 1 323 864 5050


----------



## Mideast




----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365

ON DECK HYDROS PARTS 1323 864 5050


----------



## DIPN714

on deck fellows get yo parts


----------



## DIPN714

to test a solinoid
FROM MY POST A FEW PAGES BACK


Remove the cable going to your motor or from your solenoid bank to your batteries.

Probe either side of each solenoid and have someone tap your switches to that bank.

use a 12volt bulb tester ($4.99 or less) or simply use a multi meter on cont.

If the bulb is lit only when the switch is hit = good
If the bulb is always lit no matter what = STUCK CLOSED (replace)
If the bulb will not light no matter what = STUCK OPEN (replace)

REPLACE BULB LIT OR NOT LIT WITH BEEPS IF USING A METER


----------



## MUFASA

DIPN714 said:


> to test a solinoid
> FROM MY POST A FEW PAGES BACK
> 
> 
> Remove the cable going to your motor or from your solenoid bank to your batteries.
> 
> Probe either side of each solenoid and have someone tap your switches to that bank.
> 
> use a 12volt bulb tester ($4.99 or less) or simply use a multi meter on cont.
> 
> If the bulb is lit only when the switch is hit = good
> If the bulb is always lit no matter what = STUCK CLOSED (replace)
> If the bulb will not light no matter what = STUCK OPEN (replace)
> 
> REPLACE BULB LIT OR NOT LIT WITH BEEPS IF USING A METER


U WEINIE.... THATS GOOD WAY TO BLOW UP A BRAND NEW 4.99 TESTER :twak:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

Word of the day is optimistic


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

DIPN714 said:


> :thumbsup:


I GOT WHAT U NEED....TEXT ME, I LOST UR # & I DONT ANSWER BLOCKED #s :buttkick:


----------



## cilo78

DIPN714 said:


> HOW MANY U NEED??? 323 8645050


how much for one motor ship to 93550. or i can pick it up..


----------



## DIPN714

cilo78 said:


> how much for one motor ship to 93550. or i can pick it up..


uu can pick it up;;323-8645050


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

and ready by sunday


----------



## koolaid365

WELCOME KOOLAID ON DECK HYDROS 1 323 864 5050 :wave:


----------



## 1SEXY80

CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*




LINK - CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012*_​


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365

ON DECK 1 323 864 5050


----------



## koolaid365

ON DECK HYDROS 1 323 864 5050 SOLINOID SALE TODAY 1 323 864 5050


----------



## DIPN714

koolaid365 said:


> ON DECK HYDROS 1 323 864 5050 SOLINOID SALE TODAY 1 323 864 5050


best deal in town


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

big AL SERVEING SKEET


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01

:wave:


----------



## Southside01

SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS C.C WILL BE HOSTING A CARSHOW AND HOP SEPTEMBER 23RD SAVE THE DATE!







Last edited by Mideast; 07-21-2012 at 10:16 PM.​


----------



## DIPN714

*who said it*


----------



## Mr.lincoln

how much for fitting for cylinders????for #8hose.


----------



## 1966rag

do u sell blank backing plates ?


----------



## DIPN714

yes sir''323-8645050;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

how much for piston kit


----------



## DIPN714

$THE BLOCK AND TANK;;OR JUST THE TANK;;CALL 323-8645050;;;;;;;;;;CHROME OR PLAIN


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

just tank n backing plate


----------



## DIPN714

83lac-va-beach said:


> just tank n backing plate


we got it;;just call and order;;thanks;;big al;;323 864-5050


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup homie


----------



## big kev

how much $ a pair of silver coilz


----------



## koolaid365

after hop laids shop jan 1 2013 :worship:


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## koolaid365

BLACK FRI WERE KOOLAIDS HYDROS 1 323 864 5050 ALWAYS OPEN FRI AND SAT ALL PRICES DROP ALL DAY :rimshot:


----------



## koolaid365

*KOOLAIDS WUT IT DO*




koolaid365 said:


> BLACK FRI WERE KOOLAIDS HYDROS 1 323 864 5050 ALWAYS OPEN FRI AND SAT ALL PRICES DROP ALL DAY :rimshot:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Happy bday homie


----------



## koolaid365

*koolaid*



koolaid365 said:


>


 black fri


----------



## koolaid365

koolaid365 said:


> black fri


 koolaid hydraulics


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

TTMFT


----------



## DIPN714

what it do;;;;on deck hydraulics;;;


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

CHRISTMASS DEALS GOING ON NOW;;STOP ON BUY AND SAVE SOME CASH;;;;WE GOT WHAT U NEED


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

DEALS


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## cadillac tone

any pesco pumps
how much for 4.5 coils


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

Whats up


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass

DIPN714 said:


>


What's the price on a pair of 3 1/2 ton coils?


----------



## koolaid365

KOOLAID HYDROS OPEN FRI/SAT/SUN/MON CLOSED XMAS DAY BACK ON WEDNESDAY 6AM 6PM NOW WHAT ADEX IN STOCK PLUGS AND CANDLES WHILE THEY LAST BATTERY CHARGERS ALSO IN STOCK COILS DELTA DUMPS GEARS MOTORS SACO CCE PRESTOHI WHATEVERY U NEED TIRES TORNNEL MILESTAR HOSES PARKER 2 FT 3 FT 4FT 5FT 15FT #6 # 1323 864 5050 ALL FITTING CHROME GETTING READY FOR THE FIRST HOP AT KOOLAIDS THAT NIGHT 7PM BE THERE THIS IS A CBM PROMOTION :h5:


----------



## koolaid365

THATS KOOLAID:yes:


----------



## koolaid365

tittt:rimshot:


----------



## AzsMostHated

Are springs on sale


----------



## ob619sd

need big cca batteries, what options?


----------



## DIPN714

CALL'''''''''''''323;8645050;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Hope you have a wonderful start to 2013!!!
**
Best wishes..... Norma @ CCE **:biggrin:








*


----------



## el autozone

You guys doing installs at same location


----------



## koolaid365

yes we are 1 323 864 5050 koolaids


----------



## koolaid365

all parts avilaible at all times on deck 1 323 864 5050


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

KOoooooooooool -Aaiiiid


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## 51/50

How much for 4.5 tons shipped to az 85210


----------



## koolaid365

180.00 :h5:


----------



## koolaid365

CBM WATCH FOR THIS 1 323 864 5050


----------



## koolaid365

---CBM--- 1 323 864 5050


----------



## Big Papi

PM sent


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## DIPN714

havent for got you;;;did a trade and got work;;how u like it;;


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## IN YA MOUF

lookin for a set of 4.5 ton coils. shipped to 33527, and whats the turn around time?


----------



## phxmarlo

I need 31/2 or 4 ton pm with price ship to 85387 thx


----------



## phxmarlo

I need 31/2 or 4 ton pm with price ship to 85387 thxZ


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY

I need a set of 3 ton coils & a set of 3 & a half ton coils,shipped to St. Louis,Mo. 63118


----------



## DIPN714

*call BIG AL SAID IT;;ITS ALL IN STOCK;;;323.8645050*


----------



## DIPN714

M,AKE DA CALL ORDER UR PARTS TODAY''''EASTER SPECIALS;;;FOOLS


----------



## DIPN714

_*323.8645050;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;EASTER SPECIALS;;;GOTA SAY BIG AL SAID IT;;;all ur hydraulics needs;;*_


----------



## DIPN714

DIPN714 said:


> _*323.8645050;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;EASTER SPECIALS;;;GOTA SAY BIG AL SAID IT;;;all ur hydraulics needs;;*_


:wave:


----------



## DIPN714

DIPN714 said:


> _*323.8645050;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;EASTER SPECIALS;;;GOTA SAY BIG AL SAID IT;;;all ur hydraulics needs;;*_


:h5:


----------



## spook

price for 3 ton precuts sent to tx 78626


----------



## DIPN714

:guns:


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## koolaid365

MARZOCCHI PUMP HEAD IN STOCK 9 11 13 KOOLAIDS CBM 1 323 864 5050


----------



## koolaid365

13IN AND 14IN TIRES SOON COME GET THEM CBM 1 323 864 5050


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass

You guys sell fittings?


----------



## SPOOK82

need a price on 4 ton coils


----------



## DIPN714

$140.00;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## DIPN714

Eightyfour cutlass said:


> You guys sell fittings?


YES SIRR EVERY FITTING U NEED WE HAVE;;;323.864-5050


----------



## DIPN714

[QUOTE=koolaid365;16544590]MARZOCCHI PUMP HEAD IN STOCK 9 11 13 KOOLAIDS CBM 1 323 864 5050[/QUOTE]
LIST PRICES


----------



## Gilbert Just Casual C C

price on 3 ton and 3 1/2 ton shipped to 80631 greeley colorado


----------



## DIPN714

Gilbert Just Casual C C said:


> price on 3 ton and 3 1/2 ton shipped to 80631 greeley colorado


call for qote;;;323;8645050


----------



## billu427

Need a Price For Chrome Coils Shipped To 48111.


----------



## DIPN714

DIPN714 said:


> call for qote;;;323;8645050


CALL


----------



## DIPN714

DID SOME HORSE TRADING BOSS;;;


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Damn AL looks a lot better.


----------



## DIPN714

Hannibal Lector said:


> Damn AL looks a lot better.


SHO U RIGHT BRO


----------



## NIMSTER64

I need a set of 3.5 tons and 2 tons shipped to 60076. how much? my phone don't work if you can pm me that would be great. thanks


----------



## DIPN714

$140.00 a pair;;shipping $40.00 a pair


----------



## abelblack65

Any 1 1/2 or 2 ton pre cut coils 

What's the eta on 14 in tires


----------



## DIPN714

TIRES ARE $$55,00 EACH


----------



## 87euro

can you message me on price for big dumps plese


----------



## abelblack65

Do u have 175 70 r14 available?


----------



## DIPN714

DIPN714 said:


> call for qote;;;323;8645050


323-=8645050


----------



## DIPN714

abelblack65 said:


> Do u have 175 70 r14 available?


yes sir


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

Al I trying texting you..


----------



## koolaid365

1 323 864 5050 LOWRIDERFEST NEXT SAT 5 11 2013 BE THERE CBM ANGLES STADUIM ANAHEIM CA 3PM 10PM SUPER HOP 45.00 ENTRY 2 MAN ENTER PER CAR 3 CLASSES BRING YOUR A GAME MONEY ALWAYS PAYED OUT KOOLAID CBM PARTS.......:h5:


----------



## Southside01

koolaid365 said:


> MARZOCCHI PUMP HEAD IN STOCK 9 11 13 KOOLAIDS CBM 1 323 864 5050


i need a complete pump 3/4 port to match my other one .designs unlimited chicago 3126710349


----------



## turnerdesignworks

good stuff


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Need silver coils. Lmk the price.


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## JUST2C

DIPN714 said:


>


 :sprint: :thumbsup: LOKING GOOD


----------



## mrJunebug1962

koolaid365 said:


> MARZOCCHI PUMP HEAD IN STOCK 9 11 13 KOOLAIDS CBM 1 323 864 5050



New?? How much for the 11 or 13


----------



## DIPN714

DIPN714 said:


>


put air in ur front tires


----------



## DIPN714

:drama:


----------



## DIPN714

_*BIG AL SAID IT;;;;GET UR KOOL-AID PARTS AND DO WHAT I DO*_;:facepalm:


----------



## koolaid365

1 323 864 5050 CBM HYDROS AT KOOLAIDS


----------



## DIPN714

koolaid365 said:


> 1 323 864 5050 CBM HYDROS AT KOOLAIDS


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup homie


----------



## DIPN714

Hannibal Lector said:


> Wassup homie


BLOW OUT SALE;;;BRO


----------



## $piff

DIPN714 said:


> BLOW OUT SALE;;;BRO


What's on sale? Wishbone :x:


----------



## 64GALAXIE

How much are the check valves?


----------



## koolaid365

ttt


----------



## DIPN714

$piff said:


> What's on sale? Wishbone :x:


EVERTHING CALL FOR QOTES'''323-8545050


----------



## DIPN714

DIPN714 said:


> EVERTHING CALL FOR QOTES'''323-8545050


:h5:


----------



## DIPN714

:wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*just want to give a big thanks to 
CBM hydraulics..

the new so. california distributor of 
''SKY HI''coils.. 

hit em up for all you hop'n coil needs..*_


----------



## koolaid365

:h5: CBM 1 323 864 5050


----------



## DIPN714

HOP SUNDAY;;KOOL-AIDS


----------



## koolaid365

:h5:


----------



## DIPN714

throw back


----------



## DIPN714

DIPN714 said:


> KOOL AID IS BACK


:cheesy:


----------



## DIPN714

WHOOPS THERE IT IS


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## MUFASA

:wave: THANX CBM !!


----------



## koolaid365

your welcome CBM


----------



## koolaid365

WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER CBM 1 323 864 5050


----------



## koolaid365

ttt


----------



## DIPN714

FRONT BALL JOINT IN PASSANGER WHEEL TORE OUT


----------



## DIPN714

:wave:CBM


----------



## koolaid365

HEAVY


----------



## DIPN714

:wave:


----------



## koolaid365

www.cbmhydraulics.com


----------



## koolaid365

1 323 864 5050 cbm hydraulics


----------



## DIPN714

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;BAM;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## DIPN714

sky hi coils...get them at ;;cbm


----------



## DIPN714

see what happens when u use the new coil ;;;u can push ur wheels back more
see da difference in the 2 picture;;;


----------



## spikekid999

how much for pair of mini coils?


----------



## DIPN714

spikekid999 said:


> how much for pair of mini coils?


323;8645050 call us we got it all


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

:facepalm:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## koolaid365

whats up chris see u today koolaid :rimshot:


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

uffin::420::thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365

BLACK FRI COMING SOON KOOLAIDS


----------



## koolaid365

buy one get one free :rimshot:


----------



## koolaid365

moving cbm hydros parts :run: 1 323 864 5050


----------



## KAKALAK

koolaid365 said:


> buy one get one free :rimshot:


----------



## koolaid365

1 323 864 5050 cbm car hydro parts all welcome still in sfs ca. all parts in stock motors gears coils solinoids seals and hoses 1 323 864 5050 :wave:


----------



## koolaid365

CBM CAR HYDRO PARTS 1 323 864 5050 :wave:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Pics....


----------



## koolaid365

ok cbm hydraulics . com :wave:


----------



## koolaid365

1 323 864 5050 got them black coils 4 1/2 ton in stock cbm was koolaid hydros now just me :h5:


----------



## spook

what kind of coils would you recommend for a 76 glasshouse rear.


----------



## bout 73

How much for a lay and play street kit 2/3 pumps everything need minus batteries I'm in texas77033


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Get some silver coils from skyhi. After broken in would be nice


----------



## rlowrod

Guess these folks don't want to make no money, I called them about some deep cups, thought I would pick up a new set of cylinders, springs n cups for my 60, they told me they had them and they are at the shop,
I drive all the way over 9:00 in the morning and they have the place all locked up, a lady comes outside and tells me to wait, then lock themselves back up leaving me standing outside.
I waited for a bit but F#%^&* it, Guess my money's no good with them.
:thumbsdown:


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

That's all I needed to hear ... Now who the hell can we get parts from lol


----------

